# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - За и против

## siddhanathadas

Спасибо за драгоценное время своей жизни, которое Вы посвящаете мне, читая эти строки.
Раскрыть тему ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ меня побудило несколько обстоятельств. 
1. Терминология слова
ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - освобождение сознания от отождествления себя с ложным эго, телом и умом. Другими словами, возвращение в своё истинное духовное состояние, нахождение в настоящем, и непрерывное осознавание себя душой. Спросите любого, кто даже поверхностно ознакомлен с философией вайшнавизма, кто ты? Ответ будет известен - я душа! Это замечательно, но почему же ты действуешь не как душа, относишься к проявлениям этого божественного мира не как душа? Причём это приложимо не только к новичкам. Щупальцы ложного эго как оголённые провода, чуть тронь, и пена иллюзий сразу вскипает. Совершаются ошибки, оскорбления, и человек продолжает своё существование в стрессе, думая, что у него всё в порядке.
2. Цель традиционной практики
Все ачарьи и Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно говорили о высшем совершенстве - обретении любви к Богу, "дремлющей в сердце каждого". Дана мощнейшая философская база, о которой только могут мечтать другие системы духовной реализации. Но почему же преданные с огромным опытом многолетней практики признаются, что периодически у них всплывают гнев, страх, гордость, зависть и т.д., принося дискомфорт, разрушения и стресс? Может они делают что-то не так, или не совсем искренние? Я так не думаю. Каждый, заглянув в своё сердце, сам сможет найти ответы на эти вопросы. 
3. За одну жизнь вернуться к Богу
Шрила Прабхупада всегда подчёркивал, что вернуться к Кришне можно за одну жизнь, то есть выйти на уровень духовной жизни без материальных отождествлений. Это уровень духовных чувств, где безусловная любовь и благодарность к Кришне, соприкасаясь с Его немотивированной любовью раскрывает прекрасный цветок личностных взаимоотношений. Кто-то сомневается в словах Прабхупады, другие живут в режиме ожидания конца этой жизни. Они надеются, что благодаря Гуру Кришна примет Своих духовных младенцев, не умеющих проявлять любовь. 
4. Процесс бхакти - радостный процесс
Эта фраза тоже придумана не мной, но радость, как правило, мы наблюдаем только у новичков. Чем преданные становятся старше и мудрее, тем быстрее радость на их лицах сменяется на серьёзность и важность, а лёгкость и игривость стирают бесконечные обязанности и заботы. Неужели это нормально? И жизнь в стрессе продолжается...
Перечень этих пунктов можно было бы продолжить, но одна диагностика, как бы хороша она ни была, не в состоянии помочь. Согласен, что данная тема не для всех. Кто-то заявит, что не нуждается ни в каких дополнительных методах, приёмах и техниках. Я, уважая мнение каждого, не буду спорить. Но если всё же кто-то решит, что для обретения безусловной любви пора "из злейшего врага сделать лучшего друга", то есть поработать с умом, я готов предоставить древнейшие рабочие техники разотождествления себя с умом и растворение ложного эго.
Ещё раз благодарю всех, дочитавших эти строки до конца, и пусть Кришна из сердца подскажет - что именно для Вас является правильным!

----------


## Nickolay

Спасибо за интересный текст. Вы затронули очень важные моменты. С точки зрения сиддханты (философии бхакти), обсуждение того или иного момента требует, прежде всего, определиться с терминологией, чтобы не говорить о разных вещах. На мой взгляд, "Просветление", о котором вы говорите, будет соответствовать термину из Бхагават-гиты: "вьявасаятмика буддхи", который Шри Кришна описал как "нистрайгунья бхава Арджуна". Говоря русским языком - это состояние сознания, свободного от влияния трех гун и от ложного отождествления с телом. Что касается 2-4 пунктов, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил на эти вопросы в Шри Шикшаштаке. И если мы сможем следовать 3-му стиху, никакие техники не понадобятся. А если год за годом не получается ему следовать, вероятно, преобладают иные желания. Как можно добится того, чего, на самом деле, не очень хочешь...

----------


## siddhanathadas

Уважаемый, Nickolay, благодарю Вас за грамотный ответ!
Я с Вами абсолютно согласен, и 3 стих Шри Шикшаштаки давно не из секретных материалов. 

Неужели только Вы один можете постоянно удерживать в сознании состояние смирения, почтения других и не ожидание почтения в свой адрес? И во время напряжённых ситуаций, когда у кого-то нервы на пределе, и от состояния мощнейшего стресса даже воздух электризуется, Вы остаётесь уравновешенным и удовлетворённым, продолжая бескорыстно любить?
Я ни в коей мере не хочу никого обидеть или навязать что-то лищнее, но отмахнуться от серьёзности этих проблем мне не позволяют страдания людей, у которых отождествление с умом приносит ежедневный стресс. Я не Гуру, не духовный учитель и не наставник, просто мне удалось освободиться от подавляющего влияния ума, и теперь это знание очень хочется отдать тем, кому действительно нужна только безусловная любовь. 
Ещё раз подчёркиваю, что я не предлагаю что-то, противоречащее традиции вайшнавов, мне не нужна слава, деньги или какое-то влияние. Я получил просветление бесплатно и за эту же цену готов поделиться с любым, кто не боится выйти за пределы ума и общаться с Кришной и любым живым существом духовными чувствами.

----------


## Nickolay

Честно говоря, никакого просветления я не достиг. Более того, даже не заслуживаю этого, поскольку не имею необходимой преданности моему Гуру.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Nickolay, я благодарю Вас за искренность. 
А второе предложение идёт от ума, в котором всегда присутствуют блоки, ограничения и в конечном счёте, неверие в Кришну, в Его милость, и в свою богоподобность.
Внимательно понаблюдайте за своим умом, за ходом его мыслей. В нём Вы можете увидеть оскорбления, унижения, гнев, жадность, гордыню и т.д. Но Вы не ум! Вы - божественная любовь. Для начала примите эти слова. Почувствуйте это глубоко.  
Любви не нужно ни возвышение, ни унижение. Вполне достаточно того, что Вы просто есть.

----------


## Александр.Б

siddhanathadas, не останавливайтесь, продолжайте пожалуйста)))

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Очень серьезная тема, прочитав все от начала до конца, глубоко задумался над своим состоянием, поступками, мыслями, умом, гневом, завистью и прочими качествами и недостатками. И стало стыдно, что я вот такой глубоко невежественный, тем самым понимая, что есть цель - Кришна, и длина моего пути к цели зависит от Кришны и силы моего желания служить Ему. В общем работы над собой очень много. Siddhanatha das спасибо, вдохновили.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо, друзья, за интерес к теме ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ!
Скажу сразу, что все соображения, изложенные здесь, не заменят собой традиционную практику, данную Шрилой Прабхупадой и ачарьями-вайшнавами.
С благословения старших преданных и модераторов этого ресурса, эти методы можно рассматривать как дополнение, помогающее работать с умом и ложным эго - этими тонкоматериальными элементами.
1. Ложному эго всегда важно быть *самым-самым* (я *самый* великий, умный, талантливый, одарённый - я *самый* падший, греховный, недостойный, ничтожный). Говорите себе: "Мой ум *самый* обыкновенный". Для ложного эго это смерть. Почаще напоминайте себе эту "мантру".
2. Оставьте все попытки борьбы. В любой борьбе и спорах выигрывает только ложное эго. Доверьтесь Кришне, Он уже всё продумал идеальным образом для каждого из нас. Если что-то происходит не так, как бы Вы этого хотели - отпустите ситуацию и примите всё так как есть с благодарностью к Кришне и Его мудрости (для кшатриев и оперативных работников при исполнении другие советы!). 
3. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит, что человек склонен совершать ошибки. Это справедливо для основной массы людей, живущих в уме. Поэтому, никогда не осуждайте себя и других за ошибки, совершённые под воздействием ограниченного ума. Наша естественная природа - божественная любовь. А любовь не ошибается, не гневается, не скупится, не завидует и т.д. Весь негатив идёт лишь от ума. Чувствуйте себя, своё внутреннее состояние эмоционального комфорта. Если внутренний комфорт стал снижаться - это верный показатель, что Вы своим сознанием находитесь не в знакомом и спокойном настоящем, а в незнакомых иллюзиях ума.
4. Наше сознание захвачено движениями ума, привлекательностью его мыслительных конструкций, весьма далёких от реальности. Из-за этого мы не осознаём себя, свою жизненность. Не чувствуем себя, что мы живые. Скажите себе:"Я есть", и почувствуйте себя, где Вы есть? Повторяйте и ищите себя. В какой-то момент Вы обнаружите себя в области груди, при этом появится приятное чувство тепла и наполненности. В это время ум замолкает. Затем, что бы Вы ни делали, чувствуйте себя. Как говорит Шри Кришна в БГ, внимание реализованного мудреца всегда направлено внутрь себя. Именно это и имеет в виду Господь,говоря что такой человек каждый миг своей жизни осознаёт и чувствует себя живым. Это просто и естественно! Главное - хоть раз почувствовать себя. Это не должно быть мыслеформой, прокручиваемой в голове. Это - *ощущение* "Я есть".
Эти простые советы помогут выйти Вам на другой уровень жизни - уровень глубокого внутреннего комфорта и осознанности, уровень любви.
Для быстрого освоения техник просветления очень рекомендую вечером перед сном применять медитацию Ранти. Эту медитацию собрала моя супруга Ранти из разных духовных традиций. Она состоит из трёх этапов. 
Этап 1. С детства и до сегодняшнего дня нами было совершено много ошибок. Эти ошибки, а главное - наше отношение к ним в виде осуждения себя, записалось в информационном поле. Все эти ошибки давно остались в прошлом, а мы реальны только в настоящем. Но ум живёт прошлым, искусно натягивая пыльные образы прошлого на всегда новое живое существо. 
Мы говорим себе:"Я прощаю себя"... Повторяя, погружаемся в состояние прощения себя. Могут всплывать какие-то картинки или образы того, где мы проявили не лучшие свои качества. Мы прощаем себя за это и за то... Мы за всё прощаем себя... "Я полностью прощён!". В какой-то момент вы почувствуете облегчение, так как весь этот груз самоосуждения ушёл.
Этап 2. Остальные люди также как и мы, живут в уме, время от времени совершая ошибки. 
Мы говорим: "Я прощаю всех"... Повторяя, погружаемся в прощение всех. Обязательно ум подкинет в памяти неприятных людей, которые поступили с Вами не по любви (а по справедливости  :smilies: ). Мы прощаем их, понимая, что они живут в уме, совершая ошибки и страдая от этого. "Я полностью простил всех!". Если вы искренне прощаете всех, то в какой-то момент Вы почувствуете невероятное облегчение и свободу от осуждения себя и других. Это состояние я называю состоянием "безгрешности", когда Вы принимаете мир таким как он есть без осуждения себя и других. 
Этап 3. Вы говорите: "Я наполняюсь божественной любовью"... Чувствуйте, как божественная любовь заполняет всё Ваше тело, Ваш ум и всё Ваше существо.
Так как мы иногда в виду своей неосознанности совершаем ошибки, рекомендую время от времени проводить медитацию Ранти. 
Ещё один мощнейший метод раскрытия сердечной чакры я нашёл в работах Клауса Джоула "Медитации на любовь". Суть можно выразить так: Вы представляете себе своего самого любимого человека, как он обнимает Вас, и Вы обнимаете его. Почувствуйте, как из вашего сердца Вы посылаете в его сердце всю свою любовь и благодарность. Затем почувствуйте, как из его сердца в Ваше сердце возвращается любовь и благодарность. Это приятное чувство в области груди сопровождается теплом и радостью. Практикуя подобным образом с любым живым существом, которое Кришна посылает вам в течение дня, Вы очень скоро сможете находиться в этом состоянии любви и благодарности когда пожелаете. Впоследствии Вы без труда с огромной любовью сможете мысленно обнять даже человека, агрессивно настроенного против Вас.
Для дополнительного ускорения осознанности я применял и продолжаю применять воду. Наше физическое тело состоит на 80% из воды, а вода - это отличный проводник информации (подробно в док.фильме "Вода"). Я говорю на воду:"Эта вода наполнена божественной любовью. Любой, кто выпьет эту мистическую воду, обретает божественную любовь и осознанность такой силы, что его сердце плавится от счастья и благодарности к Кришне". Затем предлагаю эту воду Шри Кришне и пью её осознанно с почтением.
Здесь я привёл в сжатом виде большой объём техник, на работу с которыми в других традициях уходят десятки лет. В нашем случае просветление наступает очень быстро.
Если появятся вопросы, я по возможности буду отвечать.
Желаю всем обрести божественную любовь!

----------


## Nickolay

Гаудия-вайшнав Ачарья Шрила Нароттама Дас Тхакур пишет - "мо само патита, Прабху, на паибе ар" - "О, Прабху! Я - самый падший, хуже нет". То, о чем говорите вы - нечто другое.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Nickolay, спасибо за этот пост.
Давайте попробуем вместе разобрать этот непростой момент. В Бхагавад-гите сказано (5.18): «Смиренные мудрецы, благодаря истинному знанию, одними глазами видят ученого брахмана, корову, слона, собаку и собакоеда». О чём этот текст? Он говорит том, что такие просветлевшие мудрецы находятся на духовном уровне, за пределами двойственности ума. Для них нет никого лучше и нет никого хуже. Потому, что живое существо - это не ум и тело, а вечная, исполненная знания и блаженства божественная частица жизни. Здесь нет противоречий?
Почему же тогда всеми уважаемый Шрила Нароттама Дас Тхакур видит кого-то (пусть даже и себя) хуже других? Или он не был знаком с текстом БГ, приведённым выше? Или он не был реализован как смиренные мудрецы, которые "одними глазами видят ученого брахмана, корову, слона, собаку и собакоеда"? Вопрос кажется неразрешимым. 
Ответ для меня очевиден: этот святой не был полностью свободен от ума. И в какие-то моменты, когда ум особо докучал ему, ища недостатки и осуждая кого-то, Шрила Нароттама Дас Тхакур, болезненно страдая от оскорбительного ума, написал эти строки отчаяния. Другой вариант развития событий просто не представляется возможным.
Я с благодарностью и любовью приношу свои смиренные поклоны Шриле Нароттаму Дас Тхакуру, в своих песнях открывшему для нас своё чистое сердце и мятежный ум. 
Чтобы раскрыть весь потенциал любви, заложенный в нас Кришной, нам, как душе, нужно выйти за пределы ума. В противном случае ум, функция которого сравнивать и анализировать, часто идёт дальше и выносит суждение (осуждает), разделяя прекрасный божественный мир на кажущиеся ему отделёнными и независимыми двойственные фрагменты.

----------


## Nickolay

Вы совершили вайшнава-апарадху. Когда-нибудь, будет на то милость, вы это поймете. И смиренные поклоны вы не в состоянии ему предложить, т.к. считаете его, нашего Ачарью, несовершенным. Вы абсолютно заблуждаетесь относительно бхакти. Спросите своего Гуру, надеюсь, он вам поможет.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Вы совершили вайшнава-апарадху. .............Вы абсолютно заблуждаетесь относительно бхакти..


Если вы так хорошо в этом разбираетесь, то напишите подробней, что не так в рассуждениях сидханатхадаса, а иначе от ваших реплик мало толку.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Nickolay, мне очень жаль, что Ваш ум нашёл за что осудить меня. Это негативное отношение ко мне отпечаталось в Вашей памяти, и Вам придётся жить в стрессе с этим осуждением. Я не в претензии к Вам, но мне действительно, искренне жаль, что околдованный умом, Вы продолжаете страдать...
В моих словах нет осуждения и оскорблений, чего нельзя сказать о Ваших словах, Nickolay. 
Я не хотел касаться жизни святых ачарьев, так как ум большинства людей, парализованный разными страхами, делает из живых людей, способных совершать ошибки и исправлять их, нежизнеспособных безошибочных роботов, за которыми удобно бездумно следовать. Проследите, не закипело ли сейчас Ваше ложное эго?
БГ 9.30: "Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути". В этом тексте мы видим критерий святого, который даёт нам Шри Кришна. Святой, это не тот, кто никогда не ошибается, наоборот, этот человек совершает ошибки (из-за обусловленности умом), но решительно исправляет их. 
Nickolay, я не буду спорить с Вами или с кем-то ещё, что-то доказывать и убеждать. Я выразил своё видение насчёт известного текста Шрилы Нароттама Дас Тхакура. Если Вы считаете, что я заблуждаюсь, и этот святой видел свою вечную душу как самую худшую, то сам этот факт уже создаёт неразрешимые вопросы. Как можно видеть чистейшую духовную частичку Кришны в негативном виде? Может Вы, Nickolay, прокомментируете своё видение приведённого Вами текста прославленного святого? Что он действительно видел? Свою душу или заблуждающийся оскорбительный ум?
Скажу откровенно, что если эта тема о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ не актуальна на данный момент времени, то Кришна допустит здесь негатив, осуждение и поиск недостатков. Следствием этого будет закрытие модераторами этой темы. Я, понимая их нежелание сеять споры, полностью согласен с любым их решением. Выбирать всем Вам - искать любую возможность, приближающую нас к естественному состоянию любви, или жить умом с его страхами, подозрительностью, поисками недостатков и оскорблениями. 
В любом случае, для желающих освободиться от подавляющего влияния ума, я открыт для общения и поддержки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я выразил своё видение насчёт известного текста Шрилы Нароттама Дас Тхакура. Если Вы считаете, что я заблуждаюсь, и этот святой видел свою вечную душу как самую худшую, то сам этот факт уже создаёт неразрешимые вопросы. Как можно видеть чистейшую духовную частичку Кришны в негативном виде?.





> Почему же тогда всеми уважаемый Шрила Нароттама Дас Тхакур видит кого-то (пусть даже и себя) хуже других? Или он не был знаком с текстом БГ, приведённым выше? 
>  Вопрос кажется неразрешимым. 
> Ответ для меня очевиден: этот святой не был полностью свободен от ума.


Не только Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур, но и многие  великие вайшнавские ачарьи считали себя самыми падшими.
Шрила Харидас Тхакур постоянно повторял: "Я пал ниже всех", "Я слишком падший, чтобы сидеть рядом с преданными" и т.д. (Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья)

Шрила Бхактивенод Тхакур поет: "О Боже? Ты - Благодетель падших душ... Я же - наиболее падшее существо, отверженный человек. Молю Тебя, силой Твоей милости подними меня к Твоим лотосным стопам!" "Поверь, нет и не будет столь же низкого существа как я. Будь милостив, приговори меня к непрерывному пребыванию в обществе Твоих любящих слуг, чтобы я смог вкусить блаженства Кришна-катхи и извергнуть из себя все зло".

 Эти великие души считали себя падшими не потому, что находились на уровне ума. Отнюдь. Эти души не отождествляли себя с телом, а находились в осознании души, отвернувшейся от своего Возлюбленного Кришны. Если вы почитаете песни Бхактивенода Тхакура, Шаранагати, то можете понять его настроение: http://saranagat.blogspot.de/





> Или он не был реализован как смиренные мудрецы, которые "одними глазами видят ученого брахмана, корову, слона, собаку и собакоеда"?


Его осознание было значительно выше, чем знание ученого брахмана. Он находился уже на духовном уровне.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Или он не был реализован как смиренные мудрецы, которые "одними глазами видят ученого брахмана, корову, слона, собаку и собакоеда"?


 Смиренные Мудрецы-вайшнавы такого высокого уровня, как ачарья Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур видят, что все дживы ( даже находящиеся в телах животных ) так или иначе служат Кришне и для него они все равны , но смиренно считают себя самыми падшими: 
"Все служат Kришне, кроме меня!"

----------


## VitaliyT

Siddhanathadas

Рекомендую не отвечать на реплики. Кто хочет - обратится и пообщается, кому это сейчас не нужно, тот пройдет мимо, или напишет здесь какой-нибудь комментарий. Из своего небольшого опыта общения на этом форуме в частности, и в интернете в целом, да и в жизни тоже самое, я понял, что бессмысленно что-то объяснять людям, которые держатся за свои убеждения на платформе ума. Им просто нужно давать в повествовательной форме, если с другой стороны слушают, значит продолжать тем кто слушает, если не слушают, всё сами знаю (а таких, к сожалению, большинство), то общаться только с теми кто слушает и хочет что-то понять.
Вы ведь знаете, что подавляющее большинство находится на этой платформе, и здесь нет исключения. Такие люди совершенно не понимают пока некоторых вещей. И они осуждают всё, что выше их понимания.

_Берегите себя -) Будьте счастливы, развивайте свое мышление осознанно, мышление в СК. Спасибо!
3-й пункт очень важный, без этого будет платформа ума и всё. Иллюзорный мир мыслей...._

Что касается самого просветления, то путь просветления это немного не наш путь. У нас путь осознанного развития своего мышления в СК и служения ради достижения конкретной цели. Самое главное, ЦЕЛЬ, осознанное движение к ней, именно эта цель может вывести на другой уровень. И правильная медитация никогда не помешает.

Всем успехов!

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## siddhanathadas

Наблюдаю, что преданных интересуют другие темы. ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ пока не актуально. Значит, ум не настолько сильно мешает и создаёт проблемы, чтобы серьёзно задумываться об разотождествлении с ним. Ну, что ж, пусть будет так. 

VitaliyT, Александр.Б и Hrishikesha das, огромное спасибо вам за поддержку и понимание. Надеюсь, что мои советы для кого-то оказались полезными.

Если нет потребности говорить о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ, давайте немного порассуждаем на темы, очень волнующие Ваше сознание (или ум?).



> Если вы почитаете песни Бхактивенода Тхакура, Шаранагати, то можете понять его настроение: http://saranagat.blogspot.de/
> Его осознание было значительно выше, чем знание ученого брахмана. Он находился уже на духовном уровне.


В БГ 5.18 Кришна говорит не об учёном брахмане, а о смиренных мудрецах (пожалуйста, читайте внимательно). Исходя из этого текста можно понять, что такие просветлевшие мудрецы были не на уровне ума и тела, а на духовной платформе, поэтому и обладали подобным духовным видением.




> Смиренные Мудрецы-вайшнавы такого высокого уровня, как ачарья Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур видят, что все дживы ( даже находящиеся в телах животных ) так или иначе служат Кришне и для Него они все равны , но смиренно считают себя самыми падшими: 
> "Все служат Kришне, кроме меня!"


Неужели Вы сама не задавалась вопросом: "Если такая личность видит даже животных и растений служащими Богу (в роли бессознательных декораций), то как же он не увидел себя в служении Кришне, пусть даже в любом состоянии (сознательным или бессознательным как растения-декорации)?" Или он был исключением? Как вообще понимать всё это? Для меня видится только один сценарий: вся эта плеяда высочайших святых наблюдала свой ум, наполненный оскорблениями и критикой, и красочно описывала болезненность своего разотождествления с умом.      
Кришна не призывает нас считать себя самым падшим, самым греховным, не заслуживающим милости, ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ и любви. Наоборот, Он говорит в БГ 9.26: "Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесёт Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение". Он прямо говорит, что хочет от нас лишь любви. Есть и другие тексты, подтверждающие, что Господь желает только отношений в любви.
Многие христиане говорят лишь о своей греховности, считая себя ничтожными рабами божьими. Кто-то думает, что он хуже всех, самый-самый греховный и недостойный. Я не обладаю полнотой переживаний Бхактивинода Тхакура или Шрилы Нароттама дас Тхакура, поэтому не берусь разбирать эти сокровенные отношения со Всевышним, дабы не беспокоить умы, читающие мои посты. Кто может повторить искренние поступки Калидаса, с наслаждением поедавшего объедки за вайшнавами и своим смирением заслужившего особую милость Господа Чайтаньи? Для многих этот путь неприемлем, и это тоже нормально.   
Для меня ближе другое видение и ощущение реальности. Если оно противоречит вайшнавской философии - поправьте меня.
"Бог - есть любовь. Он совершенен. Мы созданы по образу и подобию Бога, значит, мы тоже есть любовь, и мы совершенны.
Все материальные и духовные миры сотканы из любви и поддерживаются лишь божественной любовью Всевышнего.
Как непрестанно пребывать в потоке любви, ведь она снаружи и внутри нас?"
Такое видение придаёт силы, настраивает на любовь, благодарность и тотальное приятие всего. 
Возможно, что у кого-то другие отношения с Кришной, и это тоже нормально. 
Кто-то ждёт окончания этой жизни для обретения кришна-премы, другие уже в этой жизни открывают себя как духовных любящих существ, даря и принимая безусловную любовь. Это тоже нормально.
Если моя реализация не укладывается в чьи-то концепции или видится как ошибочная, прошу не судить меня за это, а постараться принять как одно из проявлений могущества и милости Кришны. 
Ещё одна просьба: пожалуйста, воздержитесь от споров и доказательств именно Вашей правоты. Эта тема была создана с другой целью. Если вам интересны философские вопросы, почему наши ачарьи непоследовательны или нелогичны - создавайте новую тему и будем там со всем уважением и непредвзято обсуждать эти моменты.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Если Вы считаете, что я заблуждаюсь, и этот святой видел свою вечную душу как самую худшую, то сам этот факт уже создаёт неразрешимые вопросы. Как можно видеть чистейшую духовную частичку Кришны в негативном виде?


думаю, худшей он видел не неизменную душу, а своё для кого-то служение ("я" = служение, "для кого-то что-то делающий"). Вам знакомы муки перфекционизма в любимом деле? Страшная штука... :scare2:  


Насчёт негатива - негатив для затравки даже полезен, Сам Кришна начинает Гиту с осуждения и негативных слов: "Мой дорогой Арджуна, как могла эта скверна одолеть тебя? Такое поведение не достойно того, кто знает об истинных ценностях жизни. Подобные действия не ведут человека на высшие планеты, а влекут за собой позор бесчестья." (2.2)

----------


## Nickolay

> Если вы так хорошо в этом разбираетесь, то напишите подробней, что не так в рассуждениях сидханатхадаса, а иначе от ваших реплик мало толку.


 Я отнюдь не знаток, но слышал от вайшнавов. Никакие слова не смогут описать Прему. Такова ее чудесная природа. Садху всегда думает, что у него нет и капли бхакти, что все остальные любят Шри Кришну и служат Ему в совершенстве. Все кроме него одного. Поэтому он считает себя падшим, хотя исполнен всех достояний. Сам Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил: "У меня нет и тени бхакти, а весь мой экстаз - лишь напоказ". Шри Бхагаван дает наставления Брахме, который провел тысячу лет в аскезах, как творить вселенную, а Гопа-Кумара Он обнимает со слезами на глазах. И Господь Брахма, после того, как совершил апарадху, украв пастушков и телят, пал ниц перед Шри Кришной и взмолился: "Позволь мне стать камнем, о который дворники Враджа будут вытирать свои ноги". Враджа-Према, к которой стремятся последователи Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, такая особенная, что сам Господь Брахма не сразу понял ее славу. И настроение Шрилы Нароттама, Шри Бхактивинода и других наших Ачарьев именно оттуда. Их эмоции исходят не из ума, а из атмы, и поэтому совершенны. Спутники Шри Кришны могут проявлять разные ДУХОВНЫЕ эмоции, которые приносят Ему огромное наслаждение. Иначе Шри Бхагаван не был бы Раса-Раджем, Повелителем всех вкусов. Джатила и Кутила во Врадже ругают Его, сердятся на Него, и Он этим тоже наслаждается. Эмоции наших Ачарьев, являющиеся проявлением Премы, приносят Шри Кришне и Махапрабху неописуемую радость, тогда как абсолютное умиротворение совершенного йога не может удивить Шри Бхагавана.

----------


## Сандра

siddhanathadas, мне очень понравились ваши мысли и медитации, нахожу их очень полезными.
прочитала небольшой спор по поводу "самых падших".
Мне кажется сам вопрос Николая "Гаудия-вайшнав Ачарья Шрила Нароттама Дас Тхакур пишет - "мо само патита, Прабху, на паибе ар" - "О, Прабху! Я - самый падший, хуже нет". То, о чем говорите вы - нечто другое." здесь был несколько ни к месту (извините, прабу)
Почему я так считаю? Сидханта дас писал эту медитацию не святым, а нам, обычным вайшнавам или не вайшнавам даже. А мы абсолютно все находимся на платформе ума.
Я бы всех святых выделила бы в отдельную категорию, знала бы о том, что они были, но никогда не подражала бы им. Если мы с вами начнем говорить сегодня "я самый падший", никто из вайшнавов нас не воспримет всерьез. 
Вообще, по закону психологии, проблема создается на каком-то определенном уровне нашего сознания. И пока мы не подымем наш уровень, мы эту проблему не решим.
Так вот "проблема" святого называть себя "самым падшим" родилась у него на его превеликом уровне сознания, до которого нам далеко. Поэтому рассуждать даже об этом не вижу смысла. 
Вижу смысл пока делать эту чудесную медитацию и просто радоваться жизни)))

----------


## Сандра

и еще. не вижу ничего плохого в просветлении как таковом. Очень замечательное слово! проСВЕТление....
Кому божественный свет помешает? Я думаю, все рады будут окунуться в эти лучи!
И еще, не понимаю, когда говорят: это не наша цель.
Правильно говорить: Это не моя цель.
ЗАчем же говорить за всех?
и кто это МЫ?
ИСККОН?
Отнюдь, я буду жить, а ИСККОН развалится. Есть ли смысл себя с ним отождествлять?
Нахожу приемлемым для себя брать лучшее. Стараться, по крайней мере.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Наблюдаю, что преданных интересуют другие темы.
> 
> Если нет потребности говорить о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ, давайте немного порассуждаем на темы, очень волнующие Ваше сознание (или ум?).
> 
> 
> В БГ 5.18 Кришна говорит не об учёном брахмане, а о смиренных мудрецах (пожалуйста, читайте внимательно). Исходя из этого текста можно понять, что такие просветлевшие мудрецы были не на уровне ума и тела, а на духовной платформе, поэтому и обладали подобным духовным видением.


Говорить о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ не имеет смысла, пока мы находимся на материальной платформе домыслов. Пока мы полностью не руководствуемся заключением шастр и ачарьев,  Не нужно спешить, всему свое время. 
Сейчас нам нужна стабильная садхана-бхакти.
Хотя, это Ваше право говорить на любые темы.

Никто тут особо и не вмешивался, пока вы не стали обсуждать ачарью Шрилу Нароттама даса Тхакура.

В отношении мудрецов, которые видят все живые существа равными дживами, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что "осознание себя - это еще не обязательно сознание Бога", т.е. не такой уж высокий уровень. 
Но Вайшнав Нароттама дас Тхакур находится на высочайшем духовном уровне любви к Богу, который мы вряд ли можем понять

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Ещё одна просьба: пожалуйста, воздержитесь от споров и доказательств именно Вашей правоты. Эта тема была создана с другой целью. Если вам интересны философские вопросы, почему наши ачарьи непоследовательны или нелогичны - создавайте новую тему и будем там со всем уважением и непредвзято обсуждать эти моменты.


Как и следовало ожидать, люди, погруженные в ум, не видит никого вокруг, даже свою любящую душу... Моя просьба осталась без внимания...
Я совершил ошибку, начав обсуждение в этой теме другие стороны жизни, не относящиеся к ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЮ. Видя, что тема ошибок святых будоражат умы, я взял на себя это служение и создал тему НУЖНО ЛИ ИСПРАВЛЯТЬ ОШИБКИ АЧАРЬЕВ?. Приглашаю всех, кому не интересно и не актуально ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ, перейти во вновь созданную тему и там оставить свои мысли по поводу ошибок святых.




> Говорить о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ не имеет смысла, пока мы находимся на материальной платформе домыслов. Пока мы полностью не руководствуемся заключением шастр и ачарьев,  Не нужно спешить, всему свое время. 
> Сейчас нам нужна стабильная садхана-бхакти.


Спасибо, матаджи Kasturika d.d., за своё видение вопроса ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ и его важности. Я и предлагаю выйти за пределы материальной платформы ума и погрузиться в духовное бытие. В практике вайшнавов я не встречал мыслей о важности ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ, возможно, это просто не было актуальным. Жизнь в прошлые века была очень неспешной, и ум не был настолько неудержимым и оскорбительным как сейчас. Уверен, что Вы не будете спорить, что практиковать любовное служение Кришне легче и естественнее в состоянии, освобождённом от подавляющего ума. Уровень осознанности и важности всех мелочей в этом случае придаёт особый вкус бхакти-йоге. 




> В отношении мудрецов, которые видят все живые существа равными дживами, Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что "осознание себя - это еще не обязательно сознание Бога", т.е. не такой уж высокий уровень.


Абсолютно согласен со Шрилой Прабхупадой, что одно ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ не даёт сладости бхакти, и немало имперсоналистов, достигая его, останавливались в своём духовном развитии. Это лишь уровень освобождения от страданий, начальный уровень духовности. Но мы то знаем, что Бог - это Личность! Так давайте уже начнём наше чистое служение Кришне с уровня освобождения! Сколько можно совершать ошибки ума, приносящие бесконечные и болезненные страдания? Общение и служение Кришне в осознанном состоянии приносит Господу гораздо больше радости, поверьте мне. В этом нужно убедиться на собственном опыте.

Уважаемая Сандра, я благодарен Вам за Ваши реализации и желание радовать Кришну своей радостью!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я совершил ошибку, начав обсуждение в этой теме другие стороны жизни, не относящиеся к ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЮ.


Если тема о возвышенных качествах наших ачарьях не относится к вашей теме "просветления', то каким образом ВЫ думаете "просветлиться"?  :smilies: 

Дайте, пожалуйста, Ваше определение слову "Просветление"

----------


## siddhanathadas

> ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - освобождение сознания от отождествления себя с ложным эго, телом и умом. Другими словами, возвращение в своё истинное духовное состояние, нахождение в настоящем, и непрерывное осознавание себя душой.


Это я написал в самом первом посту, жаль, что Вы, Kasturika d.d., его не читали...




> Если тема о возвышенных качествах наших ачарьях не относится к вашей теме "просветления', то каким образом ВЫ думаете "просветлиться"?


Я не думаю без необходимости, в этом то и есть секрет. Я живу преимущественно в настоящем и довольно спонтанно. Конечно, у меня есть свои обязанности, которые я выполняю с осознанностью и любовью. 

Уверен, что на этом форуме есть немало тем, где можно почтительно пропитываться возвышенными качествами великих ачарьев. 
Здесь я веду тему по ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЮ, то есть разотождествлению себя с умом и телом. Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это я написал в самом первом посту, жаль, что Вы, Kasturika d.d., его не читали...


Не читала, да. Мне нравится такое Просветление, о котором пишет Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах. Оно снисходит по милости вайшнавов, ачарьев и Шримад Бхагаватам.




> 4. Процесс бхакти - радостный процесс
> Эта фраза тоже придумана не мной, но радость, как правило, мы наблюдаем только у новичков. Чем преданные становятся старше и мудрее, тем быстрее радость на их лицах сменяется на серьёзность и важность, а лёгкость и игривость стирают бесконечные обязанности и заботы. Неужели это нормально? И жизнь в стрессе продолжается...


Нашла это в первом посте, и могу сказать, опираясь на слова Шрилы Прабхупады, что, если практика преданного не приносит счастья, дело в неполном следовании практике. И серьезные преданные становятся более счастливыми с годами. Это видно в ИСККОН.
( извините, что пришлось высказаться в Вашей теме, больше не буду.)

----------


## siddhanathadas

Сандра, второй Ваш пост появился чуть позже и я не успел ответить на него. 




> ... я буду жить, а ИСККОН развалится. Есть ли смысл себя с ним отождествлять?


С позиции вечности я согласен с Вами. Но, мы, практикующие осознанность и любовь, должны с особой тщательностью подбирать каждое слово. Вы произносите разрушительную магию, пожалуйста, следите за своим умом. ИСККОН - это наш общий дом, который с огромными трудностями создал и подарил нам Шрила Прабхупада. Проявив благодарность за труды святого, Вы получите гораздо больше милости Кришны, чем может представить себе Ваш ум. 
Я смиренно призываю всех быть более терпимыми и почтительными, пока Ваше сердце не откроется настоящей духовной реальности, где правит любовь и благодарность!




> ... могу сказать, опираясь на слова Шрилы Прабхупады, что, если практика преданного не приносит счастья, дело в неполном следовании практике. И серьезные преданные становятся более счастливыми с годами. Это видно в ИСККОН.


Я очень рад, что Вы одна из серьёзных преданных, испытывающих постоянное счастье! Здесь нет никакой иронии, поверьте. Если Вы раскроете секреты своего непрестанного счастья, уверен, что многие найдут для себя что-то полезное и практичное. Только, пожалуйста, говорите про себя или попросите реализованных душ поделиться секретами своего счастья.
Когда Вы искренне заглянете в свой ум, и не найдёте там никаких преград для бхакти, никакого негатива и оскорблений, тогда Вы сможете сказать, что моя деятельность иллюзорна и бесполезна. Но, парадокс, в таком состоянии приятия нет смысла в борьбе. Вкус борьбы есть только на платформе ума.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> попросите реализованных душ поделиться секретами своего счастья


Пожалуйста, читайте Шримад Бхагаватам, читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады под руководством своих Гуру, там есть все ответы, уверяю Вас! 

Шрила Прабхупада: " Вы читаете так много книг, так много..., общаетесь со столь многими философами, ища спокойствия ума. Но мы забываем, что наш настоящий сухрит, друг, это Кришна. сухридам сарва-бхутанам. На самом деле это факт, потому что мы являемся неотъемлемой частицей Кришны.
как только мы возродим наше сознание Кришны, наши глубокие отношения с Кришной как слуга, как друг, как родитель или возлюбленный... Они уже есть. Также как палец. У пальца уже есть своё место. Он отделён. Но если есть какой-то доктор или хирург, он может его просто поместить на точное место, где он будет действовать, сразу же. Он сразу же действует. Итак, подобным образом, мы должны поместить нас в точности в положение, в котором мы связаны с Кришной. Тогда наша жизнь будет успешной, сразу же. Сразу же успешна.

нитйа-сиддха кришна-бхакти
садхйа кабху найа, шравананди...

И этого можно достичь с помощью слушания, слушания. Это начало. Мы приглашаем людей, чтобы они приходили слушать о Кришне из Шримад-Бхагаватам, из Бхагават-Гиты. Это называется кришна-катха. Кришна-катха, послание Кришны или слова Кришны. Это миссия Чайтанья Махапрабху. Что это за миссия? Миссия такова, Он говорит:

йаре декха, таре каха 'кршна'-упадеша
амара аджнайа гуру хана тара' эй деша
/ЧЧ, Мадхья 7.128/

Кришна-упадеша. Станьте духовным учителем по моему приказу, по Его приказу. Ничего про себя не выдумывайте. По приказу Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Это называется система парампары, тот, кто следует в ученической преемственности приказу Чайтаньи Махапрабху. И каков приказ Чайтаньи Махапрабху?

йаре декха, таре каха 'кршна'-упадеша http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20S...6_12_1973.html

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо, Kasturika d.d., за напоминание о миссии Господа Чайтаньи. 




> Станьте духовным учителем по моему приказу,... приказу Чайтаньи Махапрабху.


Именно об этом я и говорю. Мы способны поделиться с другими только тем, чем обладаем сами. Я попросил Вас поделиться своей реализацией, но Вы прикрылись текстами из Священных Писаний. Кто будет спорить с этими текстами? Из них мы черпаем инструкции к жизни, а живём то мы её сами. Не так ли? Или кто-то за Вас проживёт Вашу жизнь, а Вы спокойно останетесь в стороне, наблюдая за происходящим? Я попросил нам дать Ваш живой опыт реализованного счастья, если он есть. Если Вы не можете говорить о себе, никто не будет против.  Расслабьтесь, мы с Кришной любим Вас. Вы просто божественны!
Порадуйте Кришну радостью своего благодарного сердца!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Расслабьтесь, мы с Кришной любим Вас. Вы просто божественны


  :smilies: 




> Спасибо, Kasturika d.d., за напоминание о миссии Господа Чайтаньи


Всегда рада, обращайтесь, прабху.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Наблюдаю, что преданных интересуют другие темы. ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ пока не актуально. Значит, ум не настолько сильно мешает и создаёт проблемы, чтобы серьёзно задумываться об разотождествлении с ним. Ну, что ж, пусть будет так.


Харе Кришна дорогие вайшнавы, я создавал аналогичную тему http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=11985 Говорить о просветлении на самом деле бессмысленно, его надо переживать, высшее трансцендентальное знание как наркотик не поддается прямым описаниям, но зато у просветления (высшего трансцендентального знания) есть карта реальности - "Шримад Бхагаватам" кто ее расшифрует - найдет клад бесценное сокровище любви к богу (маха мантру). Наука сознания Кришны отвечает на вопрос "в каком контексте" какое либо событие Шримад Бхагаватам имеет функциональную алгоритмическую реализацию. И ответы на все эти вопросы дает духовный учитель мира Шрила Прабхупада (дверь в парампару). Только по его милости можно получить это высшее знание (высшую реализацию)

----------


## siddhanathadas

Да, я читал вашу тему, Чайтанья дас.
И в ответе уважаемого Враджендра Кумара прабху точно и грамотно определяется ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ: "Этот уровень Кришна описал в БГ 18.54. Этот уровень характеризуется тем, что душа не отождествляет себя с телом; она радостна от осознания своего бессмертия; она не сожалеет о прошлом и не строит планов на будущее; она равно относится ко всем живым существам, и в этом состоянии она готова принять процесс преданного служения Верховной Личности Бога. Таково просветление по Ведам. И если в некоторых традициях просветление считается вершиной развития, то по Ведам - это всего лишь начало духовной жизни".




> Говорить о просветлении на самом деле бессмысленно, его надо переживать...


Эту умную фразу сказал Ваш ум? Я считаю, что о всём, что приближает нас к чистому служению Кришне, говорить надо и не только говорить  :smilies:

----------


## Сандра

> Сандра, второй Ваш пост появился чуть позже и я не успел ответить на него. 
> 
> 
> 
> С позиции вечности я согласен с Вами. Но, мы, практикующие осознанность и любовь, должны с особой тщательностью подбирать каждое слово. Вы произносите разрушительную магию, пожалуйста, следите за своим умом. ИСККОН - это наш общий дом, который с огромными трудностями создал и подарил нам Шрила Прабхупада. Проявив благодарность за труды святого, Вы получите гораздо больше милости Кришны, чем может представить себе Ваш ум.


Извините, но я не колдунья, чтобы произносить магию. Да, слова нужно подбирать. Но, в общем-то, мы же все понимаем, что это так. Не нравится слово "развалится", будет слово "уйдет в небытие". В этом ничего такого нет. Преданные не денутся никуда, они будут, будет проповедь. Но организация это нечто другое. На эту тему даже лекция где-то есть. 
Организация позволяет нам более эффективно распространять знание, но если знание уже будет по всей земле, необходимость в организации отпадет.
И есть много других хороших вайшнавов из других организаций или вообще без них, но ИСККОн иногда проявляет нетерпение к ним: "Ах, ты из Гаудия Матх, мне нельзя с тобой общаться!"
Вот поэтому, может у меня и проскользнуло что-то негативное. Организация не всегда помогает.

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Извините


Охотно и с радостью  :smilies: 




> Да, слова нужно подбирать.


Сандра, реально, Вы прогрессируете!  :good: 




> И есть много других хороших вайшнавов из других организаций или вообще без них, но ИСККОн иногда проявляет нетерпение к ним: "Ах, ты из Гаудия Матх, мне нельзя с тобой общаться!"
> Вот поэтому, может у меня и проскользнуло что-то негативное.


У Вас есть искренность, а это качество очень привлекательно для Бога. Очень хорошо, что Вы видите, как мешает ум, занятый поисками недостатков. К тому же ум не выпускает из стресса, доводя внутреннее напряжение до выброса гнева, раздражения или оскорбления. А самое главное, то, что сам человек продолжает страдать. В этом-то и заключается трагизм обусловленности умом.
А что такое ИСККОН? Это добровольная организация, которую представляют уполномоченные достойнейшие члены этого сообщества. Если проявляют нетерпение и агрессивность новички или другие духовные дети, как может взрослый человек, видящий реальность, обижаться на таких детей? 
Мы видим в обычной жизни, что маленькие дети могут быть очень жестоки и агрессивны. Причём их эгоистичное сознание не отслеживает какую боль своими поступками они приносят окружающим. Это нормально. Это обычный процесс взросления, который у некоторых может затянутся... 
Просто тем, кто понял эти нехитрые законы Бога, пора брать на себя всю ответственность за свою жизнь, стараясь прожить её осознанно, в любви и благодарности. К тому же это так чудесно!

----------


## Парамешвара дас

У меня вопрос к топикстартеру.Шри Чаитанья Махапрабху провозгласил,что благодаря повторению Святого Имени можно достичь совершенства.Отсюда возникает вопрос,без техник описаных вами не возможно достичь просветления?И еще вопрос если не повторять Святое Имя,но выполняя ваши техники можно достичь просветления.Ну и другие участники форума,если знаите ответы на заданные вопросы,то поделитесь вашими мыслями.

----------


## VitaliyT

> и еще. не вижу ничего плохого в просветлении как таковом. Очень замечательное слово! проСВЕТление....
> Кому божественный свет помешает? Я думаю, все рады будут окунуться в эти лучи!
> И еще, не понимаю, когда говорят: это не наша цель.
> Правильно говорить: Это не моя цель.
> ЗАчем же говорить за всех?
> и кто это МЫ?
> ИСККОН?
> Отнюдь, я буду жить, а ИСККОН развалится. Есть ли смысл себя с ним отождествлять?
> Нахожу приемлемым для себя брать лучшее. Стараться, по крайней мере.


Отвечаю Вам, но не в режиме спора, а в режиме констатации

Просветление не является самоцелью. Ошибка не в том, что просветление плохо, а в том, что это при таком раскладе ставится самоцелью. Оно приходит со временем, освобождение и другие вещи. Но если ставить это целью, то это ошибка на пути. Тоже самое касается и других вещей, когда акцент смещается. И это не то направление развития, которое дает Шрила Прабхупада. Дело не в организации, а в том, что есть разные пути, и говорить, что одно другому не мешает - это не верно. Должна быть фокусировка на одну ясную конечную цель, и это не просветление. 
Что значит "мы" или "должна быть", речь идет о направлении, которое дал Шрила Прабхупада. Другое дело, что я согласен с подходом, что нужно выходить на уровень сознания, и подниматься с платформы ума. Это совершенно верно, но необходимо всегда понимать зачем, ясно представлять цель, тогда и будет этот выход на этот уровень. А не наоборот, сначала выйти на уровень сознания, а потом уже цель. Это не верно.
Но само намерение подниматься над платформой ума это здорово. Вопрос как и куда. И в этом уже расхождения с Siddhanathadas. Также я согласен с тем, что нужно использовать все возможные способы для достижения этой цели, в том числе медитацию, различные другие техники. Но нельзя ставить целью само "просветление" - это будет ошибкой. Цель должна быть высшей, конечной.

Я думаю, что высказался предельно ясно.

Итак:
Необходимо поставить цель на уровне сознания и идти к ней.

P.s. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-Гите в каком случае личность уже не падет никогда. Думаю, что каждый может найти эти ответы там. Поэтому просветление это не то совсем к чему надо стремиться, сегодня есть просветление, завтра его нет... 
Это не прочно. Прочной основой является Сознание Кришны, т.е. когда мы обрели СК, эта философия стала нашим личным мышлением, нашей осознанностью. Тогда можно достичь Высшей цели и уже никогда не пасть.

Успехов Вам

----------


## siddhanathadas

> У меня вопрос к топикстартеру.Шри Чаитанья Махапрабху провозгласил,что благодаря повторению Святого Имени можно достичь совершенства.Отсюда возникает вопрос,без техник описаных вами не возможно достичь просветления?


Уважаемый Парамешвара дас! Совершенство, достигаемое от повторения Святого Имени и ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ это разные вещи. ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - это начальный уровень духовной жизни, когда человек ясно видит себя отличным от ума и тела, обретает внутреннее умиротворение и огромное счастье. ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ бывает разных уровней, на последнем уровне человек постоянно живёт как душа, чувствует реальность духовными чувствами, непрерывно осознаёт себя и испытывает постоянное блаженство. Повторюсь, что ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - это начальный уровень духовной жизни, когда человек чувствует себя духовным существом. 
Почему-то люди, считающие себя принадлежащими к какой-то традиции (христиане, мусульмане, даже кришнаиты!!!) боятся ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ?! Этот страх продиктован умственным шаблоном, в котором для ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ нет места, так как это явление не изучается и не применяется в традиционных духовных практиках. 
Да, в школах адвайты ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ считается конечной целью, но мы же персоналисты! Мы же поклоняемся Кришне! Мы же знаем, кому всё принадлежит! В чём тогда будет страх стать ПРОСВЕТЛЁННЫМ и служить любимому Господу с чистым невинным сознанием духовного существа, свободного от обусловленности умом и телом? Неужели ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ как-то может помешать бхакте, для которого Кришна - это вся его жизнь? Но ум и ложное эго будут сопротивляться  до конца, находя массу оправданий из шастр или приводя примеры ачарьев, для которых ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ не было актуальным. Просто в то время жизнь была намного спокойнее и размереннее, и ум не был таким агрессивным и оскорбительным, жаждущим получить массу навязанных извне желаний. Поэтому хватало просто искренней практики бхакти.
Сейчас время абсолютно другое, с этим никто не будет спорить. Ум у современных людей практически полностью захватил управление душой. Это напрягает, вводя человека в стресс. Даже с близкими и любимыми людьми мы общаемся либо через претензии, либо обсуждая негативные качества и поступки третьих лиц. Не хочу никому ничего навязывать, но для себя я решил, что лично мне ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ необходимо, как средство для чистого безоскорбительного служения Шри Кришне. Сейчас я в состоянии невинности, то есть не осуждая себя и других, общаюсь с Господом, и чувствую как Кришна рад.  




> И еще вопрос если не повторять Святое Имя,но выполняя ваши техники можно достичь просветления.


Чтобы это было вопросом, должен стоять знак вопроса, не так ли?  :smilies: 
Вы опять путаете обретение любовных отношений с Господом (в том числе через повторение Святых Имён) и начальный уровень духовности, которое даёт ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ, в котором ещё нет развитых отношений с Кришной.  
ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - это реализованный опыт жизни в настоящем без непрерывно болтающего ума. Когда Вам нужен ум, Вы словно прибор, включаете его и решаете поставленную задачу. В другое время он Вам не мешает жить, так как Вы явно видите свою отделённость от ума, и не подпитываете его энергией своего внимания. Это внимание Вы направляете на непрерывное памятование о себе (В Бхагавад гите говорится о мудрецах, чьё внимание всегда направлено внутрь себя) и общение с Кришной в своём сердце, через Маха-мантру, через внешнюю энергию, и так далее. Просто Вы начинаете видеть всё как божественную любовь, и Ваше внутреннее напряжение полностью исчезает. Вы просто всегда доверяете Кришне, предаётесь Ему и внутренне расслабляетесь. А это Ему очень нравится!




> Отвечаю Вам, но не в режиме спора, а в режиме констатации


Лучше бы в режиме любви...  :smilies: 




> Просветление не является самоцелью.


Именно об этом я и говорю.




> Ошибка не в том, что просветление плохо, а в том, что это при таком раскладе ставится самоцелью.


Чтобы не быть голословным, подкрепляйте свои высказывания моими словами, в которых Вы заметили ошибку. Я тоже могу ошибиться, и мне интересно исправить свою ошибку.




> И это не то направление развития, которое дает Шрила Прабхупада.


Да, насколько мне известно, Прабхупада не говорил о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ в том понимании, в котором говорю о нём я:




> ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - освобождение сознания от отождествления себя с ложным эго, телом и умом. Другими словами, возвращение в своё истинное духовное состояние, нахождение в настоящем, и непрерывное осознавание себя душой.


Но это не значит, что мои слова противоречат философии вайшнавизма и уводят от Прабхупады. Уверен, что Прабхупада был бы просто счастлив, если бы преданные непрестанно осознавали себя душой, общаясь с Кришной духовными чувствами и служа Господу без материальной обусловленности.




> Должна быть фокусировка на одну ясную конечную цель, и это не просветление.


Ещё раз прошу Вас приводить мои цитаты, где я ставлю ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ конечной целью.




> Другое дело, что я согласен с подходом, что нужно выходить на уровень сознания, и подниматься с платформы ума. Это совершенно верно, но необходимо всегда понимать зачем, ясно представлять цель, тогда и будет этот выход на этот уровень.


Я очень рад, что Вы, VitaliyT, поддерживаете меня в важности выхода сознания с платформы ума. Но как Вы представляете себе этот выход? Он произойдёт сам? Или автоматически по истечении какого-то времени? Или от аскетичных усилий? Или нужно ждать милость Господа? Как Вы представляете себе освобождение от ума? На это могут уйти годы, может уйти жизнь, может быть и не одна жизнь... Вы готовы? К чему такой героизм, когда сейчас доступны довольно простые техники, позволяющие поднять сознание с платформы ума, причём довольно быстро и эффективно. Да, Прабхупада это не давал. Решать Вам, насколько это безопасно. Я никому ничего не навязываю. 




> Но само намерение подниматься над платформой ума это здорово.


Это естественно!




> Вопрос как и куда. И в этом уже расхождения с Siddhanathadas.


Опять вижу лишь измышления Вашего ума. Где мои цитаты, подтверждающие Вашу убеждённость?




> Но нельзя ставить целью само "просветление" - это будет ошибкой. Цель должна быть высшей, конечной.


Возникает чувство, что Вы не с начала читали эту тему, поэтому смотрите фрагментарно, принимая построения Вашего ума за реальность.




> Поэтому просветление это не то совсем к чему надо стремиться, сегодня есть просветление, завтра его нет...


Это очередное заблуждение ума. ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ, достигнутое раз, остаётся с Вами постоянно как опыт духовной жизни. ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ можно сравнить с чистотой. Каждый знает, что служа в чистом теле и чистой одежде, служение получается заметно качественнее. А теперь представьте, что Вы служите всегда с чистым умом... Это отдалённый пример ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ. В состоянии ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ  Вы становитесь невинны и безгрешны, а это то состояние детей, о котором говорил Иисус: "Станьте как дети, ибо их есть Царствие Небесное".

----------


## VitaliyT

Прочитайте глубже то, что я написал.

Вы не поняли.

Желаю Вам достичь просветления, но, главное, СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ.

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Вы не поняли.


Простите, VitaliyT, я пока не умею читать мысли  :smilies: .
Чтобы Вас можно было понять как Вы того хотите, выражайте свои мысли доступным и ясным языком.




> Желаю Вам достичь просветления, но, главное, СОЗНАНИЯ КРИШНЫ.


А вот за это спасибо!

----------


## VitaliyT

Все ответы есть в Бхагавад-Гите

_Это то что касается просветления:_

Верховный Господь сказал: О сын Панду, про того, в ком *просветление*, привязанность и иллюзия не вызывают ненависти, когда они проявляются, и кто не сокрушается, *когда они уходят*; кто всегда безучастен и трансцендентен, какое бы влияние ни оказывали на него гуны, ибо знает, что все действия совершают материальные гуны; кто всегда погружен в себя и одинаково относится к счастью и горю; кто не видит разницы между горстью земли, камнем и слитком золота; кто одинаково встречает желанное и нежеланное; кто остается непоколебимым, одинаково принимая осуждение и похвалы, бесчестье и почет; кто одинаково относится к друзьям и врагам; кто отрекся от всей материальной деятельности, - про такого человека говорят, что он поднялся над гунами материальной природы.

_Это то что касается как Кришна предлагает выйти Вам на другой уровень с платформы ума._

*Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне* и обрати ко Мне свой разум. Ты достигнешь вечных отношений со Мной — в этом нет сомнений.

_Это то какую цель надо ставить, чтобы достичь не только просветления но и Высшей цели_

Тот образ, который ты видишь своими трансцендентальными глазами, нельзя постичь,
лишь изучая Веды, или проходя через тапасью, или занимаясь благотворительностью,
или поклоняясь Мне в храме. Это не те пути, благодаря которым человек может увидеть Меня таким, как Я есть.

Мой дорогой Арджуна, только тот, кто преданно служит Мне, может познать 
Меня таким, как Я стою перед Тобою, увидеть Меня лицом к лицу. Только этим путём ты сможешь
постичь тайну Моей личности.

От себя могу добавить только то, что Бхагавад-Гита и есть сам путь. Чтение, осмысление Бхагавад-Гиты и дает всё что нам нужно. Но сразу не понять трансцендентное послание Бхагавад-Гиты, которые дается нам на платформе ума с выходом на уровень сознания. Ключом является правильная цель, постановка этой цели. Тогда все действия приобретут смысл и будет реальный прогресс. Это самое главное, что нужно понять. Что касается других техник, моментов, то всё это должно подчиняться этому пониманию. Тогда всё будет хорошо.
Дело в том, что если относиться к Бхагавад-Гите как к какому-то начальному уровню и т.д., не поняв даже 10-й части того, что там написано, то отсюдаи приходят разочарования, люди начинают читать другие книги, считая, что они прогрессируют, получая больше информации на платформе ума. В какой-то момент, они осознают, что они вовсе не прогрессируют, начинают искать другие пути, какие-то другие вещи, не понимая, что всё здесь, всё дано, просто нужно приложить усилия правильные.


На этом я откланяюсь

Всем успехов в духовном развитии

----------


## siddhanathadas

Огромное спасибо, VitaliyT, за эти нектарные тексты!




> Всем успехов в духовном развитии


Низкий поклон Вам за эти благословения.

----------


## Парамешвара дас

siddhanathadasУважаемый Парамешвара дас! Совершенство, достигаемое от повторения Святого Имени и ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ это разные вещи.  кришнаиты!!!) боятся ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ?! 

Кришнаитам просветление не итересно.А раз совершенство от повторения Святых Имнн и просветления это разные вещи,то придется делать выбор между према бхакти и просветлением.Под действием бхакти джива избавляется от недостатков.А бхакти появляется от повторения Святых Имен и слушания Учителей.Например Махараджа Парикшит слушал Шукадеву Госвами и благодаря этому достиг совершенства.Он не практиковал ни каких техник.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Отличный выбор, Парамешвара дас!
Я искренне благословляю Вас на обретение безусловной любви к Шри Кришне и Его энергиям!

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Да, насколько мне известно, Прабхупада не говорил о ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИИ в том понимании, в котором говорю о нём я:


Прабхупада давал объяснение просветления различными аллегориями, сравнивал просветление с водой в пустыне: "в пустыне нет воды, но глупые животные бегут к ней принимая мираж за воду, точно также в материальном мире нет счастья, но люди бегут за фантасмагорией принимая мираж за счастье". Просветленный - это тот кто знает где находится "вода" в пустыне (материальном мире). Изначальное сознание Кришны - это и есть "вода" омывающая сознание и весь мир благословением... Сравнивал просветление с нищим, но который имеет богатого отца, но не знает о его существовании, в его же собственном доме зарыты сокровища (любви к богу), но он продолжает вести жизнь нищего попрошайки не зная о том что он богач...
Согласно учению буддизма - просветление это Духовный метод избавления от страданий. Первичный постулат буддизма - всё в материальном мире представляет собой страдание, но есть путь избавления от него Осознанием пустоты всех явлений. Все объекты населяющие мир пустотны по своей природе, счастье и страдание это тоже иллюзия (пустота) - есть только одна Нирвана (выход из череды рождения и смертей) Сознание Ом Брахман - на этой точке "замыкается круг" и горе йоги мистики ничего не знают о непогрешимом сладостном преданном служении Кришне. Преданное служение Кришне удовлетворяет весь мир, орошает его цветочным дождем благословений и спасет его - если есть просветленные преданные...

----------


## Правислав

Джапа, как медитация на звуке  - йога ума, и позоляет сфокусировать свой ум, и освободиться от умствований. Что тождественно идеи просветления сформулированной siddhanathadas-ом. Повторение святого имени, как медитаия на имени Бога - очищает разум, вот тут другой эффект, чем при разотождествлении с умом. Но в целом, повторение святого имении и просвеление не совсем разные пути, как мне кажется.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Уважаемый Правислав! Вы говорите много правильных вещей, но это теория. Я предлагаю попробовать на вкус ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ (как оно есть  :smilies: ) и жить в этом "состоянии повышенного внутреннего комфорта", как я его называю. 

В любом случае выбор остаётся за Вами.  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> возвращение в своё истинное духовное состояние, нахождение в настоящем, и непрерывное осознавание себя душой


Харе Кришна!
Я слышал аудиолекцию Шрилы Прабхупады, где он подтверждает, что даже начинающий бхакта начинает осознавать себя душой, то есть реально поднимается на уровень осознания Брахмана сразу же, как только начинает практиковать повторение Харе Кришна маха мантры. Другие техники йоги приводят к этому спустя долгие годы практики.
Поэтому есть ли смысл вводить какие-то дополнительные техники?

----------


## siddhanathadas

Если Вы уже осознали себя душой, то Вам, Варган, больше ничего не надо. Радуйтесь, даря своё общение и любовь  всем :heart: . 
Если это не так, значит, можно попробовать и другие техники. Хотя, возможно, что именно Вам уже ничего не поможет  :neznai:  :nono:

----------


## Варган

> Если Вы уже осознали себя душой, то Вам, Варган, больше ничего не надо. Радуйтесь, даря своё общение и любовь  всем. 
> Если это не так, значит, можно попробовать и другие техники. Хотя, возможно, что именно Вам уже ничего не поможет


Ну почему же больше ничего не надо?  :smilies:  Наша цель не мукти, а бхакти  :smilies:

----------


## siddhanathadas

С огромной радостью благословляю Вас, уважаемый Варган, на обретение чистейшей бескорыстной любви к Богу и ко всем Его энергиям! :heart:  :good:

----------


## Варган

*(Утренняя прогулка 9 марта 1974 г в Майапуре)*

*Прабхупада*:
"_мАМ ча йо ’вйабхичАрена
бхакти-йогена севате
са гуНАн саматИтйаитАн
брахма-бхУйАйа калпате_
[БГ 14.26]

"Любой, кто присоединился к преданному служению, авйабхичАрена, безоговорочно, он уже освобождён". Перед ним не стоит вопроса об освобождении, брахма-бхУйАйа калпате. Он уже на платформе Брахмана. Это бхакти. Для бхакти не существует вопроса об освобождении. Он уже освобождён. Миллионер уже богат. Он не нуждается в том, чтобы становиться богатым. Это автоматически".



*PrabhupAda*:
"mAM ca yo 'vyabhicAreNa
bhakti-yogena sevate
sa gunAn samatItyaitAn
brahma-bhUyAya kalpate

"Anyone who has joined devotional service, avyabhicAreNa, without any reservation, he is already liberated." There is no question of liberation for him, brahma-bhUyAya kalpate. He's already in the Brahman platform. This is bhakti. For a bhakti, there is no question of liberation. He's already liberated. A millionaire is already rich. He doesn't require to become rich. It is automatically".

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> "Любой, кто присоединился к преданному служению


Так это чтобы вдохновить совсем начинающих, а в книге следующий акцент: Тот, кто все свое время отдает преданному служению, ни при каких обстоятельствах не сходя с избранного пути,

----------


## Варган

Юрий Анатольевич, "авйабхичАрена, безоговорочно" = полностью = без каких-либо оговорок.

А вообще для этой темы также важен следующий стих
БГ 14.27:

брахмано хи пратиштхАхам
амртасйАвйайасйа ча
шАшватасйа ча дхармасйа
сукхасйаикАнтикасйа ча

Пословный перевод: 
брахманах — безличного брахмаджьоти; хи — безусловно; пратиштха — основа; ахам — Я; амртасйа — нетленного; авйайасйа — неуничтожимого; ча — и; шАшватасйа — вечного; ча — и; дхармасйа — изначального положения; сукхасйа — счастья; аикАнтикасйа — высшего; ча — также.

Перевод: 
Я основа безличного Брахмана, бессмертного, неуничтожимого и вечного, который есть средоточие высшего, изначального блаженства.

Просветление, на мой взгляд, очень похоже на описание безличного Брахмана. Но Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии рекомендует заниматься преданным служением, так как познание этого безличного брахмаджйоти придёт само. Рупа Госвами в "Нектаре Преданности" вообще мукти, освобождение, злобной ведьмой называет  :smilies:

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> А вообще для этой темы также важен следующий стих
> БГ 14.27:
> 
> брахмано хи пратиштхАхам
> амртасйАвйайасйа ча
> шАшватасйа ча дхармасйа
> сукхасйаикАнтикасйа ча
> 
> Пословный перевод: 
> ...


Тоже процитирую очень важный стих (в тему) и коментарий к нему ШБ 3.27.21
"Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, сказал: Человек обретет освобождение, если будет серьезно заниматься преданным служением и в течение долгого времени слушать повествования обо Мне или внимать Моим речам. Тот, кто таким образом выполняет предписанные обязанности, освободится от кармических последствий своей деятельности и очистится от материальной скверны."
коментарий: "Серьезное отношение к преданному служению появляется у того, кто в течение долгого времени слушает повествования о Господе. Преданное служение начинается с повторения и слушания. Необходимо общаться с преданными и слушать, как они рассказывают о трансцендентном явлении Господа, Его деяниях, уходе, наставлениях и тд"
Шрила Прабхупада говорил в лекциях, что находятся такие шарлатаны которые говорят дайте мне 1000 долларов и я вас научу математике или химии за один сеанс, один урок... тоже самое и бхакти - это целая наука ее невозможно изучить всего лишь за одно наставление-благословение духовного учителя - необходимо длительное и серьезное преданное служение для того чтобы выйти на уровень реального действительного просветления... Т.е. понимания что же действительно за всем этим стоит, за всем этим сознанием Кришны - в каком контексте реализуется каждый паттерн из Шримад Бхагаватам. Ибо Шримад Бхагаватам - это конкретная инструкция достижения просветления, "карта реальности", но прочитать ее сможет только уже просветленный, непросветленный не помет ее, не сможет применить на практике..

----------


## Варган

Шрила Рупа Госвами в "Нектаре Преданности" выделяет 6 отличительных черт чистого преданного служения. 5-я черта - _мокша лагхутАкрИт_. 
Литературный перевод Шрилы Прабхупады: "_те, кто занят чистым преданным служением, смеются даже над осовобождением_". 
Дословно "_мокша лагхутАкрИт_" = "делает освобождение легковесным, незначительным, мелким, не заслуживающим уважения, легким".

----------


## siddhanathadas

Уважаемый Варган, для Вас эта тема не представляет никакой важности, так что предлагаю Вам не растрачивать драгоценное время человеческой жизни на доказательство уникальности своего ума. Любой мало-мальски разумный человек признает за Вашими постами необыкновенную мощь Вашего интеллекта и всю полноту Вашей осведомлённости в Священных Писаниях. 
Единственный вопрос: Вы, приводящий такие могущественные ссылки, всегда ли пребываете в естественном состоянии радости, лёгкости и свободы от влияния ума? Другими словами, реализовали ли Вы сам то, о чём пишите? Можете для начала ответить сам себе. Здесь у Вас нет врагов и осуждать Вас за ошибки, кроме заблудших и соответственно, несчастных, никто не будет. 




> Тоже процитирую очень важный стих (в тему) и коментарий к нему ШБ 3.27.21
> "Господь, Верховная Личность Бога, сказал: Человек обретет освобождение, если будет серьезно заниматься преданным служением и *в течение долгого времени* слушать повествования обо Мне или внимать Моим речам. Тот, кто таким образом выполняет предписанные обязанности, освободится от кармических последствий своей деятельности и очистится от материальной скверны."
> коментарий: "Серьезное отношение к преданному служению появляется у того, кто *в течение долгого времени* слушает повествования о Господе..."
> Шрила Прабхупада говорил в лекциях, что находятся такие шарлатаны которые говорят дайте мне 1000 долларов и я вас научу математике или химии за один сеанс, один урок... тоже самое и бхакти - это целая наука ее невозможно изучить всего лишь за одно наставление-благословение духовного учителя - необходимо *длительное* и серьезное преданное служение для того чтобы выйти на уровень реального действительного просветления...


Я ни в коей мере не противопоставляю себя Прабхупаде, просто есть техники, *ускоряющие* этот важный процесс. С другой стороны, не подумайте, что я кому-то что-то навязываю. Каждый, кто вырос из пелёнок ума, сам с радостью берёт всю ответственность за свои желания, мысли, слова и поступки.




> Т.е. понимания что же действительно за всем этим стоит, за всем этим сознанием Кришны - в каком контексте реализуется каждый паттерн из Шримад Бхагаватам. Ибо Шримад Бхагаватам - это конкретная *инструкция достижения просветления*, "карта реальности", *но прочитать ее сможет только уже просветленный, непросветленный не помет ее, не сможет применить на практике..*


Если прибегнуть к элементарной логике, то *эта инструкция для достижения просветления понятна только для уже просветлённых*? 

Это кажется очень нелогичным, но как ни странно, Вы, Чайтанья дас, абсолютно правы! Так как с позиции ума невозможно чувствовать любовь.

----------


## Варган

> Уважаемый Варган, для Вас эта тема не представляет никакой важности, так что предлагаю Вам не растрачивать драгоценное время человеческой жизни на доказательство уникальности своего ума. Любой мало-мальски разумный человек признает за Вашими постами необыкновенную мощь Вашего интеллекта и всю полноту Вашей осведомлённости в Священных Писаниях. 
> Единственный вопрос: Вы, приводящий такие могущественные ссылки, всегда ли пребываете в естественном состоянии радости, лёгкости и свободы от влияния ума? Другими словами, реализовали ли Вы сам то, о чём пишите? Можете для начала ответить сам себе. Здесь у Вас нет врагов и осуждать Вас за ошибки, кроме заблудших и соответственно, несчастных, никто не будет.


Дорогой Siddhanathadas Прабху. Я не хочу переходить на свою личность и  делиться публично своими реализациями.  Говорить о сокровенном - это проявление любви в живом личном общении с конкретным вайшнавом, а не на публичном форуме, и, тем более, не по требованию оппонента :-)




> Я ни в коей мере не противопоставляю себя Прабхупаде, *просто* есть техники, ускоряющие этот важный процесс.


Здесь ключевое слово - "просто", то есть "но". Это полностью перечёркивает предыдущее "Я ни в коей мере не противопоставляю себя Прабхупаде". Шрила Прабхупада и гуру-парампара были отчётливо против того, чтобы сначала освобождение, а потом бхакти. Вся "Бхагавад-Гита как она есть", весь "Нектар преданности" - это призыв: сразу бхакти (а освобождение  последует за бхактой, как послушная фрейлина). 

Незадолго до знакомства с преданными мы с друзьями какие только техники не практиковали: и посылание любви, и медитация "по Минину", и ещё много-много чего. По сравнению с этим, то, что дал Шрила Прабхупада, гораздо глубже и серъёзнее.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Я ни в коей мере не противопоставляю себя Прабхупаде, просто есть техники, ускоряющие этот важный процесс. С другой стороны, не подумайте, что я кому-то что-то навязываю. Каждый, кто вырос из пелёнок ума, сам с радостью берёт всю ответственность за свои желания, мысли, слова и поступки.


Я тоже не против техник... Если бы вы подробно пошагово расписали инструкцию достижения просветления и премы... мы бы с радостью приняли ее и считали бы Вас своим гуру... но та "техника" которая была предоставлена вами ранее (осознание того "откровения", что мы не являемся умом, а являемся божественной любовью) кажется мне не рабочей моделью...   
В предыдущей теме уже обсуждалось, что Кришна - это Адвайта, он вне двойственности, для него грех трансцендентен (не существует понятия греха в сознании Кришны) Если есть безраздельная преданность Кришне, непрерывное преданное служение, то Кришна освобождает от любых долгов кармической деятельности.



> Шримад Бхагаватам - это конкретная инструкция достижения просветления, "карта реальности", но прочитать ее сможет только уже просветленный, непросветленный не помет ее, не сможет применить на практике..
> Если прибегнуть к элементарной логике, то эта инструкция для достижения просветления понятна только для уже просветлённых?


Шримад Бхагаватам - это конкретная инструкция достижения просветления, но для того чтобы "дешифровать" ее необходимо Видение знание мистической йоги, тот кто еще не встал на путь мистической йоги, не практикует интенсифицированное преданное служение Кришне маха мантру Харе Кришна не сможет оценить ни Шримад Бхагаватам, ни всего движения сознания Кришны в целом. Очевидно, необходимо множество жизней практиковать духовность, просто для того чтобы встать на путь... мистической йоги.
Харе Кришна..

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Критерием является "экологическая чистота" если целостный онтологический "проект духовность" реализуется экологически чисто, то любое страдание и омрачение уходят полностью, остается только просветление - контакт с "изначальным" блаженством, есть разница между просто блаженством и "изначальным" причинным океаном блаженства. Просветленный подключен к космосу, питается не от материи, а транслирует чистую духовную энергию, Кришна дает разум. Йога - связь, реальный контакт Кришной, который удовлетворяет на всех уровнях..

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

Самое важное - это быть с Богом. Осознать Его присутствие рядом всегда. Осознавание себя душой, отказ от ложных отождествлений дают эту возможность ввиду отказа от ложных предметов концентрации внимания. Важна связь личность-Кришна, которая была всегда и будет всегда. Осознание себя вечной душой, вероятно, позволяет осознать эту вечную связь.
Но деятельность в материальном мире Шри Кришна не рекомендовал оставлять, рекомендовал исполнять свой долг. имхо

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Я не хочу переходить на свою личность и  делиться публично своими реализациями.  Говорить о сокровенном - это проявление любви в живом личном общении с конкретным вайшнавом, а не на публичном форуме, и, тем более, не по требованию оппонента :-)


Похоже, что я перегнул палку и обидел Вас, сам того не желая. Моя цель - вывести из стресса, а не вгонять в него. Публично прошу прощения у Вас, уважаемый Варган.




> Я тоже не против техник... Если бы вы подробно пошагово расписали инструкцию достижения просветления и премы... мы бы с радостью приняли ее и считали бы Вас своим гуру... но та "техника" которая была предоставлена вами ранее (осознание того "откровения", что мы не являемся умом, а являемся божественной любовью) кажется мне не рабочей моделью...


Возможно, Вы, Чайтанья дас, не прочитали всю эту ветку?




> Я не Гуру, не духовный учитель и не наставник, просто мне удалось освободиться от подавляющего влияния ума, и теперь это знание очень хочется отдать тем, кому действительно нужна только безусловная любовь. 
> Ещё раз подчёркиваю, что я не предлагаю что-то, противоречащее традиции вайшнавов, мне не нужна слава, деньги или какое-то влияние. Я получил просветление бесплатно и за эту же цену готов поделиться с любым, кто не боится выйти за пределы ума и общаться с Кришной и любым живым существом духовными чувствами.


Я уже приводил пошаговую инструкцию:




> 1. Ложному эго всегда важно быть *самым-самым* (я *самый* великий, умный, талантливый, одарённый - я *самый* падший, греховный, недостойный, ничтожный). Говорите себе: "Мой ум *самый* обыкновенный". Для ложного эго это смерть. Почаще напоминайте себе эту "мантру".
> 2. Оставьте все попытки борьбы. В любой борьбе и спорах выигрывает только ложное эго. Доверьтесь Кришне, Он уже всё продумал идеальным образом для каждого из нас. Если что-то происходит не так, как бы Вы этого хотели - отпустите ситуацию и примите всё так как есть с благодарностью к Кришне и Его мудрости (для кшатриев и оперативных работников при исполнении другие советы!). 
> 3. В Бхагавад-гите Кришна говорит, что человек склонен совершать ошибки. Это справедливо для основной массы людей, живущих в уме. Поэтому, никогда не осуждайте себя и других за ошибки, совершённые под воздействием ограниченного ума. Наша естественная природа - божественная любовь. А любовь не ошибается, не гневается, не скупится, не завидует и т.д. Весь негатив идёт лишь от ума. Чувствуйте себя, своё внутреннее состояние эмоционального комфорта. Если внутренний комфорт стал снижаться - это верный показатель, что Вы своим сознанием находитесь не в знакомом и спокойном настоящем, а в незнакомых иллюзиях ума.
> 4. Наше сознание захвачено движениями ума, привлекательностью его мыслительных конструкций, весьма далёких от реальности. Из-за этого мы не осознаём себя, свою жизненность. Не чувствуем себя, что мы живые. Скажите себе:"Я есть", и почувствуйте себя, где Вы есть? Повторяйте и ищите себя. В какой-то момент Вы обнаружите себя в области груди, при этом появится приятное чувство тепла и наполненности. В это время ум замолкает. Затем, что бы Вы ни делали, чувствуйте себя. Как говорит Шри Кришна в БГ, внимание реализованного мудреца всегда направлено внутрь себя. Именно это и имеет в виду Господь,говоря что такой человек каждый миг своей жизни осознаёт и чувствует себя живым. Это просто и естественно! Главное - хоть раз почувствовать себя. Это не должно быть мыслеформой, прокручиваемой в голове. Это - *ощущение* "Я есть".
> Эти простые советы помогут выйти Вам на другой уровень жизни - уровень глубокого внутреннего комфорта и осознанности, уровень любви.
> Для быстрого освоения техник просветления очень рекомендую вечером перед сном применять медитацию Ранти. Эту медитацию собрала моя супруга Ранти из разных духовных традиций. Она состоит из трёх этапов. 
> Этап 1. С детства и до сегодняшнего дня нами было совершено много ошибок. Эти ошибки, а главное - наше отношение к ним в виде осуждения себя, записалось в информационном поле. Все эти ошибки давно остались в прошлом, а мы реальны только в настоящем. Но ум живёт прошлым, искусно натягивая пыльные образы прошлого на всегда новое живое существо. 
> Мы говорим себе:"Я прощаю себя"... Повторяя, погружаемся в состояние прощения себя. Могут всплывать какие-то картинки или образы того, где мы проявили не лучшие свои качества. Мы прощаем себя за это и за то... Мы за всё прощаем себя... "Я полностью прощён!". В какой-то момент вы почувствуете облегчение, так как весь этот груз самоосуждения ушёл.
> Этап 2. Остальные люди также как и мы, живут в уме, время от времени совершая ошибки. 
> ...





> Но деятельность в материальном мире Шри Кришна не рекомендовал оставлять, рекомендовал исполнять свой долг. имхо


Не знаю откуда Вы взяли, что в этой теме звучит об оставлении деятельности и своего долга?

Подчеркну, что наша природа - деятельность. И занять эту естественную природу мы должны в чистом служении Кришне, очистив своё сознание от ложных отождествлений.

----------


## Варган

> Похоже, что я перегнул палку и обидел Вас, сам того не желая.


Да что Вы, чем же Вы могли обидеть?

Вот живой опыт человека, который достиг реального освобождения по технике Шрилы Прабхупады и Кришны (БГ 14.26):

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо, уважаемый Варган, за этот нектарный ролик!
Вчера я тоже был на санкиртане. За полчаса распространил около 10 книг. Одна женщина, взяв из моих рук "Путешествие вглубь себя", стала листать её и вдруг пристально посмотрела на меня.  Пауза затянулась... Мой ум стал пугать, что она книгу не возьмёт, а будет проявлять агрессию. Я продолжал искренне улыбаться ей и любить её. Спустя какое-то время она произнесла: "А ты был во Вриндаване?" Признаюсь, я был сильно удивлён и ответил, что пока не был, но очень надеюсь... Она сказала: "Я иногда захожу к вам (в Центр Ведической культуры), мне это интересно. А Вам я желаю обязательно попасть во Вриндаван!" Я искренне поблагодарил её за это благословение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот живой опыт человека, который достиг реального освобождения по технике Шрилы Прабхупады и Кришны (БГ 14.26):


Такое нектарное видео, спасибо вам за него, Прабху!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

siddhanathadas, при всем уважении, ваша пошаговая инструкция не выдерживает критики.
Это больше похоже на самовнушение, и вредно оно тем, что оно означает сдачу позиций.
Вы больше не воин, вы не Арджуна, вы желе, вы Арджуна, сломавший лук и сбежавший с поля битвы. 
Вы всех любите по внушению. Где же ваш Вриндаван, где ваш танец раса? Почему о них нет ни слова? 
Нет, это не сознание Кришны, увы, не обижайтесь. Это слабость сердца, отступление, белый флаг. 
Вы перестали сражаться, вы решили полюбить всех оптом, еще даже не познакомившись с недвойственностью,
и это лишь доказывает что вы пошли по пути слабости сердца. Всех простить означает всех погубить.
Вы соблазняете всех поддаться на слабость сердца. Сломать лук и бежать с поля битвы. Но у вас нет
выбора, вы можете сбежать лишь временно, и когда вернетесь, то увидите что ничего не решено.
Вы должны сражаться за всех, а не тупо простить им их грехи им же в погибель и толкнуть всех на
погибельный путь всепрощения и вселюбования. Грехи не для того, чтобы
их прощать, ведь иначе они вновь являются, грехи во искупление, а кто будет их искупать если
вы же первый сдаетесь абы не мучиться? Да, сражение за падшие души мучительно и этого стараются
избегать побежденные слабостью сердца. Им проще всех оптом полюбить и представить как любовь
растекается по телу. Но спроси их о подробностях этой любви и увы, они ничего не могут ответить.
В то же время в книгах ачарьев эти подробности сверкают как бриллианты на золоте, что и доказывает
их вечную истину. Но слабые сердцем не видят бриллиантов, им кажется золото дороже, хотя оно лишь оправа,
и они клюют на ложную приманку. 

И вот эти все разговоры о том, чтобы начать служение Кришне не сейчас, а с уровня освобождения - это 
всё равно что вот я в школе плохо учусь, но в институте то уж точно буду хорошо учиться.

Если вы сейчас не служите, и клюете на ложное наслаждение, то тем более не будете служить там, где 
искушение наслаждаться столько ослепительно, что одурманивает и обезоруживает даже величайших из воинов. 

Нет, служить мы должны начать именно сейчас, пока еще искушение не столько велико, как пропасть,
которую описывают святые, что чем выше вверх, тем глубже пропасть вниз, и поэтому у нас нет другого пути,
кроме как выбрав путь, стать его воином и придерживаться его во что бы то ни стало ибо нельзя служить
двум господам, как вы говорите, что сейчас буду служить одному господину, а потом, после освобождения 
другому. Не будет тогда никакого освобждения, а будет ослепление иллюзией. Поэтому нужно вступать в бой
сейчас, пока еще не так больно и терпимо, и учиться терпеть ибо потерпех во имя господа спасется,
и когда многажды будем биты на поле брани, то всё равно вставать и идти вперед.

Вот тогда будет у вас вриндаван и будет у вас танец раса. Тогда речи ваши будут не так сладки, а больше
остры и неприятны, ибо здесь не время и не место для утех.

Вы пишите, что "ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИе- разотождествление себя с умом и телом", однако это не так.
Вы и во сне можете быть разотождествлены с телом и умом, но отождествлены с чем-то другим,
и просветления тут никакого.
Это возможно просто некий опыт, вам показался удивительным иполезным, пожалуй что и так,
но не надо считать это просветлением.
Хотя бы нужно достичь недвойственности, то есть абсолюта, тогда уже можно говорить
о просветлении, хотя и это не так. Про бхакти я вообще молчу.

Либо вы принимаете тот груз что у вас на сердце, и тогда вы игрок по правилам Кришны и вы должны
эту ношу победить, либо вы пас, то есть вы игрок из разряда просветленцев а-ля Толле и компания.
То есть из разряда - не надо нам никакой груз, подальше от мира, подальше от забот в тишину
ничего не делания, то есть подальше от жизни, то есть несмотря ни на что нам и так хорошо.
Назовем проблему нулем, горе пустотой, радость недостойной и вот так они действуют. Страусиная практика.
Есть человек - есть проблема, нет человека - не проблемы.
Они не выигрывают или проигрывают матч, они вообще не играют. Избавляются от страданий
методом супругов которые избавляются друг от друга с помощью развода.
Что они приобретают кроме устранения проблем, страданий? Ничего. Ноль. Они сразу проигравшие.

И что же это за просветление которое ведет нас в "подальше от жизни"? Нет, сознание Кришны
- это самый котел жизни. Самое кипящее место, где куча проблем, куча вызовов и наша задача
не удрать поджав хвост, а победить через служение, через жертву во Имя Блага.

Это совсем не то, что вы пытаетесь здесь проповедовать. Слава Богу Прабхупада не слышит, он бы
задал вам хорошую взбучку с вашей проповедью нирвишеши и шуньявады, как вы говорили тут, что деятельность
иллюзорна и бесполезна и поэтому ату её. Этим, уважаемый, вы утверждаете самого большого врага бхакти.
Как вы говорите, "порадуйте Кришну радостью"? Нет, Кришна не играет за команду лузеров.
ему не нужна ваша беспричинная радость. А вот если он порадуется вашей победе, то это и будет
ваша радость. Не нужно подменять своей радостью радость Кришны. Он сам решит когда
ему радоваться, а когда нет, в зависимости от вашего поведения. И в данном случае
ваше поведение опасно тем, что вы пытаетесть отстраниться не только от жизни, но и в том
числе даже от самого источника жизни, от Кришны, и потому вы уже не различаете
кто радуется, он или вы или ваш ум.

В общем тут можно долго говорить, но на мой взгляд всё ясно. Сознанием Кришны тут и не пахнет,
и кто еще не совсем одурманен этими речами о просветлениях, даже и не суйтесь в эту тему.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если Вы уже осознали себя душой, то Вам, Варган, больше ничего не надо. Радуйтесь, даря своё общение и любовь  всем. 
> Если это не так, значит, можно попробовать и другие техники. Хотя, возможно, что именно Вам уже ничего не поможет


Вот это тоже ошибка. Осознать себя душой еще далеко не достаточно. 
Душа должна еще и занять свое место в служении в соответствии со своим предназначением.
А это совсем не просто и не по щелчку пальцев, уверяю вас.
так что "вам больше ничего не надо" - ложный совет. Надо, еще как надо.
Капля служения может удовлетворить душу, но сама душа, хоть она и сат-чит-ананда,
может быть удовлетворена вне служения лишь будучи устраненной от остального хоровода жизни, 
каковое отстранение вы и проповедуете здесь, типа да ну его, это служение,
"Занимайте места в пустоте"

Однако истина в том, что "занимайте места согласно купленным билетам". За что купите, то
и получите, Господь справедлив.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Евгений! Джай Прабхупада! 




> И что же это за просветление которое ведет нас в "подальше от жизни"? Нет, сознание Кришны
> - это самый котел жизни. Самое кипящее место, где куча проблем, куча вызовов и наша задача не удрать поджав хвост, а победить через служение, через жертву во Имя Блага. Осознать себя душой еще далеко не достаточно. 
> 
> 
> Душа должна еще и занять свое место в служении в соответствии со своим предназначением.
> А это совсем не просто и не по щелчку пальцев, уверяю вас.
> так что "вам больше ничего не надо" - ложный совет. Надо, еще как надо.
> Капля служения может удовлетворить душу,

----------


## VitaliyT

Все мы несовершенны пока, но я, например, считаю, что Siddhanathadas дает хорошую весточку преданным.
Что касается ума и сознания. Мышление остается и от него не надо отказываться. Есть мышление на уровне ума, а есть мышление на уровне сознания. Борьба с иллюзиями - в этом нет смысла, не нужно никакой борьбы на платформе ума. Нужно прикладывать усилия в правильном направлении - выходить на более высокий уровень, и развивать свое мышление в СК.
Как просветление может вести подальше от жизни... Какой жизни, жизни животных - да... Просветление по сути это гуна благости. В этом нет ничего плохого. Единственный момент, который мне показался не совсем корректным, это риск сместить акцент с главного на вторичное, но и оно тоже важно. Но ничего радикального я не увидел в сообщениях автора этой полезной ветки на форуме.

На самом деле, я уважаю Siddhanathadas`а за то, что он старается донести до Вас некоторые вещи, не боясь осуждения и критики в свой адрес, в том числе из сострадания.

Откуда берется фанатизм? от страха, от незнания и неуверенности в пути и в себе.


ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## siddhanathadas

Читая гневные высказывания ЕвгенияК, я чувствую как сильно человек напряжён, как он переживает сильнейший стресс, даже не замечая этого. ЕвгенийК не в состоянии спокойно пройти мимо кажущейся ему несправедливости, чтобы не ввязаться в бой. Да Вы типичный кшатрий, батюшка!  :good:   :smilies:  Простите, но я не воин. Тем более искать противников вовне себя я считаю иллюзией.  




> Борьба с иллюзиями - в этом нет смысла, не нужно никакой борьбы на платформе ума. Нужно прикладывать усилия в правильном направлении - выходить на более высокий уровень, и развивать свое мышление в СК.
> Как просветление может вести подальше от жизни... Какой жизни, жизни животных - да... Просветление по сути это гуна благости. В этом нет ничего плохого. Единственный момент, который мне показался не совсем корректным, это риск сместить акцент с главного на вторичное, но и оно тоже важно. Но ничего радикального я не увидел в сообщениях автора этой полезной ветки на форуме.
> 
> На самом деле, я уважаю Siddhanathadas`а за то, что он старается донести до Вас некоторые вещи, не боясь осуждения и критики в свой адрес, в том числе из сострадания.
> 
> Откуда берется фанатизм? от страха, от незнания и неуверенности в пути и в себе.
> 
> ХАРЕ КРШНА


Спасибо, VitaliyT, за смелость поддержать меня. Этим Вы подставляетесь под удар, осознаёте?  :smilies: 

На самом деле, я ухожу от борьбы, так как это усиливает ложное эго. Это моё мнение, которое я никому не навязываю. Кто не может без борьбы - тот её найдёт, или она встретит вас  :smilies: .  

Всё, что я хотел сказать, я уже сказал. Я не Гуру, чтобы учить тех, кто не нуждается в этом. 
А тем, кто после многих лет пробуксовки понял, что нужно выходить на уровень чистого служения Кришне, будут полезны мои советы. Кого всё устраивает - ок.

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Очевидно, существуют разные типы просветленных, в зависимости от "познания" и опыта каждого... даже в священных писаниях каждый видит что то свое... Православные, наверное, считают что многие кришнаиты "впадают в прелесть" (а это тяжкий грех по православным канонам) "О Кришна он такой красивый.. как же я могу о нем не думать, он такой сладкий не могу оторваться от махамантры, зачем заниматься кармической деятельностью?" 
Для того кто занимается преданным служением Иисусу Христу или Аллаху то "преданное служение" действительно представляет из себя 


> - самый котел жизни. Самое кипящее место, где куча проблем, куча вызовов и наша задача
> не удрать поджав хвост, а победить через служение, через жертву во Имя Блага.


Но преданное служение Кришне это немного другой процесс направленный в первую очередь на удовлетворение Кришны: на 16 кругов маха мантры изучение священных писаний, всё это занимает очень много времени и сил - и волей не волей приходится отказываться от МНОГИХ ВИДОВ кармической деятельности тк ими нельзя заниматься в ущерб 16 кругам махамантры и изучения священных писаний..

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Как просветление может вести подальше от жизни... Какой жизни, жизни животных - да... 
> Просветление по сути это гуна благости. В этом нет ничего плохого.


Тут нужно понять что существует всего 2 метода решения всех проблем. То, что мы находимся в проблемах, споров не вызывает.
Итак всего 2 метода, которые ведут в 2 совершенно разных направлениях, но по неведению часто считаются чем-то одним и тем-же
по той логике, что раз они избавляют нас от проблем, то знать это суть одно и то же. Однако. повторюсь,
эти 2 метода ведут в 2 совершенно противоположных направлениях.

Чтобы понять суть этих 2 методов, нужно сперва узнать причину наших проблем.

Тут некое лирическое отступление типа ликбеза.
Если джива, а есть шакти. Джива относится к разряду шакти. Различие в том, что
джива маленькая, а шакти большая. Шакти - это майя. 
Мир духовный делится на мир йога-майи и на мир индивидуальной души сат-чит-ананда, бесконечно 
удаленной от шакти, нир-вана.

Итак, джива может существовать в мире шакти -йога майи (духовный мир планет и отношений),
либо же в мире пустоты (мир без отношений, но в сат-чит-ананде).

Ачарьи повествуют нам, что мир йога майи бесконечно более насыщен качественной жизнью,
чем апатично-имперсональное висение в нирване сат-чит-ананды.

По этой причине, практически все души живут в мире шакти (йога-майи).

Часть душ падает в мир маха-майи. Но отметим для себя, что
это тоже мир отношений, то есть мир шакти, то есть мир майи.

Какая причина того, что душа невообразимо более счастлива в мире шакти, чем
в мире индивидуальной пустоты или нирваны?

Причина эта в том, что шакти невообразимо более велика и могущественна,
чем индивидуальная джива.

Можно сказать, что джива столь крошечна, что однажды привлекшись
той или иной шакти, с тех пор находится в рабстве у шакти, и не важно
эта шакти духовная или материальная.

В рабстве душа находится потому что она живет в кредит (счастья), 
который настолько велик, что она не в силах его вернуть ничем кроме как
пользуясь той же самой шакти. То есть делая услуги для шакти. Служение.
А служением для шакти является устраивать и помогать встречам Шакти и Шактимана.
Как в материальном, так и в духовном мире.

Что-то вроде предлагаем Ганге воду из Ганги поскольку сами ничего не имеем.

Итак, в мире шакти души удовлетворены тем, что служат шакти и шактиману.

В мире же пустоты дживы удовлетворены своей сат-чит-анандой. НО!
При одном условии!!!

Условие такое - эта джива никогда не встретится ни с какой шакти.
Ну или не будет заключать с шактями никаких сделок.

Почему?

Ну потому, что тогда попадет в рабство, в кредит и будет вынуждена
служить. И этот выбор джива делает сама, прельщеная качеством жизни
в мире шакти и тогда прощай незалежнисть.

Мир духовной шакти совершенен и дживы здесь живут счастливо и не испытывают
никаких проблем.

Но падая в мир материальной шакти, полный с точки зрения духовной дживы
несовершенств, дживы начинают страдать.

Почему начинает джива страдать? По причине взаимодействия духовной дживы
с более грубой чем джива материальной шакти. Материальная шакти просто
не в силах удовлетворить потребности в счастье духовной дживы, как ей
ни служи.

Это и есть причина проблем дживы в мире материальной шакти.

Иными словами - проблемы возникают в отношениях с шакти. Или еще другими словами
- шакти создает нам проблемы, если мы ведем себя не правильно, не по закону.

И столкнувшись с этой проблемой джива имеет на выбор 2 метода.

Все кто был женат прекрасно знают эти методы.

Первый метод избавиться от проблем семейной жизни - развод.
Второй метод - решение вопроса во благо всех членов семьи
несмотря на может быть собственные издержки.

Точно такие методы и у дживы.

1 - развод с шакти. То есть отстранение от шакти, уход от мира,
медитация на пустоту, на сат-чит-ананду, живи текущим моментом,
отстраняйся от всего что можешь и т.д. Не мне вам рассказывать эти методы.
Что получаем? Отстраняемся от шакти и шакти больше не причиняет
страданий. Остается одна сат-чит-ананда. Беспричинное блаженство,
отсутсвие страданий и т.д. Толпы медитаторов.

2 - решение вопроса во благо всей семьи, то есть во благо шакти,
шактимана и это их благо станет и моим благом, поскольку я
от них завишу, несамодостаточен. То есть через служение.
Трудный метод, многие критикуют.

Других методов избавиться от страданий нет, увы. Только эти два.

И вот, теперь вернемся к тому, что вы сказали - что просветление
- это просто гуна благости.

Нет, просветление - это не гуна, поскольку гуна - это шакти,
а просветление означает отсутствие контакта с любым видом шакти,
как с тем, кто причиняет страдание.

Просветление - это ниргуна, нирвана и т.д. Отстранение от мира шакти.
Находясь в материальном мире, причиняющем страдания это может казаться
разумным, однако находись вы в духовном мире, вы бы не сделали
этого никогда поскольку ваше положение не улучшилось бы, а
неизмеримо ухудшилось бы. Нирвана куда хуже мира духовной шакти.

И вот проблема с просветением в том, что отстраняясь от шакти материальной,
вы вроде бы выигрываете сейчас, как тело, избавляясь от страданий тела,
и даже от тяжести в душе ибо больше никому не должны, исчезает грех,
но неизмеримо проигрываете как душа, ибо отстраняясь от шакти, вы отстраняетесь 
от всей шакти, как материальной, так и духовной.

Бытие в мире нирваны дживоцентричное. Джива созерцает себя саму и ни в коей
мере не умеет никому служить.

Если же вы в дальнейшем захотите войти в мир йога-майи, то вам придется
соприкоснуться с какой-то шакти, а соприкоснувшись вы тут же упадете,
т.к. не умея служить и имея дживоцентричное сознание, будете
стремиться наслаждаться этой великолепной шакти вместо служения ей, а это и означает падение
в материальный мир.

Именно поэтому ачарьи и говорят, что нет никакого имперсонального
освобождения. Оно есть покуда здесь в теле вы научились
не реагировать на шакти, на её болезненные для вас просьбы.
Но когда тело умрет, то душа попав в духовный мир тут
же встретится с какой-то шакти и тут же упадет вновь в материалный,
чтобы учиться здесь служить этой самой шакти.

Итак, вы вроде вы выигрываете при жизни, но фактически жизнь
проживается впустую, ибо проблемы не научили вас служить,
а научили вас избегать их.

Если же вы выбираете путь служения (а для этого нужно научиться видеть
цель этого служения), то Учитесь этому здесь, и слУжите здесь, и попадаете 
в духовный мир держась за лотосные стопы вашей шакти которой вы служите 
и которая служит слугам Кришны. Слуга слуги слуги Кришны.

И со смертью тела положение ваше не меняется. Вы попадаете в духовный мир
надежно, обретя еще при жизни прибежище под сенью лотосных стоп слуги
Кришны, в том же положении которому научились здесь. Никакого падения.

Жизнь ваша не прошла зря.

А ведь говорят так тяжело получить человеческую жизнь. Вот и выбирайте.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Православные, наверное, считают что многие кришнаиты "впадают в прелесть" 
> (а это тяжкий грех по православным канонам) "О Кришна он такой красивый.. как же я могу о нем не думать, 
> он такой сладкий не могу оторваться от махамантры, зачем заниматься кармической деятельностью?"


Прелесть - это попытка получить удовлетворение от шакти не через служение ей, хоть в жизни, хоть 
в духовной практике. Поэтому православные и говорят, что весь мир находится в прелести, занятый
накоплением и эксплуаацией шакти.



> другой процесс направленный в первую очередь на удовлетворение Кришны: 
> на 16 кругов маха мантры изучение священных писаний, всё это занимает очень много времени и сил - 
> и волей не волей приходится отказываться от МНОГИХ ВИДОВ кармической деятельности тк ими нельзя 
> заниматься в ущерб 16 кругам махамантры и изучения священных писаний..


16 кругов как раз и должны привести человека в этот священный котел жизни. И если
при кармической жизни мы избегали решения проблем, то и при 16 кругах точно также
будем избегать. Дело не в кругах, а в позиции человека. Если занял позицию служения,
то 16 кругов помогут довести это служение до совершенства. Если занял позицию
избегания, то 16 кругов и писания не помогут.
Впрочем слава Богу в Искон занимают в служении не только 16 кругов. Тем самым
дают возможность послужить даже тем, кто в миру занимает другую позицию

----------


## VitaliyT

ЕвгенийК

Спасибо

Насчет сравнения просветления и гуны благости скорее согласен с Вами, чем не согласен. Я лишь опираюсь на слова Кришны из Бхагавад-Гиты, где он говорит, что просветление это временное явление, оно может уходить.
Но согласен, что если говорить про брахмаджьоти и слияние с ним, и это называть конечной целью просветления - тогда да, это другое. Но, как раз здесь и есть принципиальный момент уже по сути вопроса.

Служение Кришне это основа. Никто не говорит об имперсонализме. Мы знаем, что часто уставшая душа от страданий хочет освободиться, не желая отношений. Речь как раз и идет о том, чтобы выйти из материального общения, платформы ума, на уровень Сознания Кришны, и отношений духовных.

Медитация не может мешать этому процессу. Просто как я и сказал с самого начала нужно понимать конечную цель - духовный мир, а не брахмаджьоти. И я обратил на это внимание. Только этот момент не был достаточно точно сформулирован в постах Siddhanathadas'а. Но это не значит, что он это сделал осознанно, ведь он преданный, и это уже означает служение Кришне. Т.е. само собой подразумевается.
Медитация и выход на уровень сознания просто НЕОБХОДИМЫ, чтобы попасть в духовный мир. Вот этот момент, который многие не понимают среди преданных, оставаясь на платформе ума. Именно поэтому я поддерживаю Siddhanathadas. Если служить на платформе ума, и не выйти в этой жизни на уровень сознания, то жизнь продолжится в этом материальном мире у этой дживы.

Оставаясь на платформе ума, служа майе на работе, служа своим чувствам и телу, нельзя считать, что мы служим Кришне. Служение начинается на уровне сознания. Нельзя быть рабом матер. мира и служить Кришне. Как Вы и отметили это сами, нельзя ведь служить двум господам одновременно. Нужно освободиться, но помня о главной цели, куда и зачем выходить из этой тюрьмы, чтобы не попасть в нее снова. Но это не значит, что не нужно служить и приучаться к чему-то сейчас. Но если не выйти с платформы ума, то не будет достигнута цель.


Эта тема крайне важна для всего движения Шрилы Прабхупады. Именно поэтому я не смог пройти мимо нее, хотя, у меня нет большого желания общаться на этом форуме. Нет ничего больнее и опаснее преданных на платформе ума. Большинство не хотят брать ответственность за свою судьбу, говоря, что Кришна за них все сделает. Они остаются на платформе ума и уходят из движения в конце концов, не поняв сути. А некоторые из тех кто не уходят, если они остались на платформе ума, являются самым опасным элементом в движении для новых последователей. Их ложное эго оскверняет всё движение и учение Шрилы Прабхупады. Их боль остается, они остаются в плену своих желаний, которые они не осознают. Именно поэтому им нужно медитировать. Освободиться от пут этого материального мира. Не на словах, на деле. Не быть рабом и работать где бы то ни было. Быть саньяси в любом ашраме. Без выхода на уровень сознания и закрепления на этом уровне это невозможно. Можно 10 лет читать джапу на платформе ума. Нужно понимать зачем читаешь джапу и как ее надо читать.

Надо медитировать, надо развивать свое сознание.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## VitaliyT

Надо взять всё лучшее в буддизме и православии и достичь высшего. Хотя, истина не принадлежит учению, учение лишь раскрывает часть истины. Шрила Прабхупада дал направление к достижению высшего, но все ли смогут достичь этого, это большой вопрос... Просветление хорошо, но это не самоцель. И в буддизме учат больше просветлению, наверно, поэтому надо учиться этому у них. В православии очень развито мышление, и это тоже большой урок для всех нас. Учиться надо у всех и идти к своей цели.

Когда я изучаю учение Будды, это меня вдохновляет выходить на уровень сознания и помогает мне в этом, медитация, просветление, разум. Когда я читаю православные тексты, я понимаю, как сильно у них развито мышление, детализированны многие моменты, и это важно, некая трезвость и осознанность. Всё это нужно.

Просто нужно знать что главное, а что вторичное. Именно из-за неразумности некоторых и страха делается упор на фанатичность. Но на основе страха нельзя достичь Высшей цели.

Легкий решений не бывает. Дается надежда, но ответственность всё равно лежит на каждом. Нельзя первоклассника сделать преподавателем. Пока у нас не будет развито СК, мы не сможем попасть в духовный мир.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо всем за бурные дебаты! 
Вижу, что эта тема не бесполезна и вызывает у некоторых практический интерес. 
Подчеркну, что я, как вайшнав (принадлежащий Вишну, Бхагавану Кришне), всегда ставлю Бога в центр своей жизни. Чтобы не было здесь спекуляций относительно просветления как имперсонального освобождения. Я лишь хочу, чтобы мы вышли на уровень безусловной любви и служили Кришне более качественно и осознанно. От этого выиграют все - и мы и Кришна. В чём проблемы, страхи и подозрительность просветления? Если вы сейчас видите важность служения Кришне, то после просветления (разотождествления с умом и ложным эго) вы просто не сможете жить без благодарности Кришне и любовного осознанного служения Ему. 
Второй момент: зачем быть озабоченным будущей жизнью в духовном мире? При просветлении вы уже здесь и сейчас будете полностью удовлетворены, счастливы и благодарны Богу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Медитация и выход на уровень сознания просто НЕОБХОДИМЫ, чтобы попасть 
> в духовный мир. Вот этот момент, который многие не понимают среди преданных, оставаясь на 
> платформе ума. Именно поэтому я поддерживаю Siddhanathadas. Если служить на платформе ума, 
> и не выйти в этой жизни на уровень сознания, то жизнь продолжится в этом материальном мире у этой дживы.
> 
> Оставаясь на платформе ума, служа майе на работе, служа своим чувствам и телу, нельзя считать, 
> что мы служим Кришне. Служение начинается на уровне сознания. Нельзя быть рабом матер. мира и 
> служить Кришне. Как Вы и отметили это сами, нельзя ведь служить двум господам одновременно. 
> Нужно освободиться, но помня о главной цели, куда и зачем выходить из этой тюрьмы, чтобы не 
> ...


Медитация медитации рознь. Медитация это просто сосредоточение сознания. Даже ученый или бизнесмен,
решая ту или иную проблему волей-неволей вынужден сосредоточивать свое сознание и погружаться в вопрос,
то есть медитировать. Попадает ли он при этом в духовный мир? Конечно нет.

Поэтому неверно будет сказать что "медитация нужна для того, чтобы попасть в духовный мир".
По крайней мере без упоминание о том, что именно является объектом этой медитации.

Медитация как сосредоточение сознания может достигать совершенно различных целей.

Если объектом медитации является служение Кришне, то действительно такая медитация приводит
в духовный мир. Если же это медитация на что-то другое, то результаты будут разные, в
зависимости от выбранного объекта. Можно сказать так, что медитацией достигается объект
медитации, только и всего.

Теперь насчет платформы ума и изменения уровня сознания. Вы совершенно здесь правы насчет этого. 
Наше сознание должно возвысится до чисто духовного уровня, чтобы иметь возможность находиться
в духовном мире.

Но, тут есть много но, о которых господа теоретики часто ничего не знают.

В вышеупомянутом ликбезе я уже писал, что духовный мир - это мир шакти. И описывал
что из этого следует. Сейчас опишу то же самое, но другими словами, в практическом
применении к возвышению сознания.

Одно из следствий -  то, что мы, своим усилием, находясь сейчас в плену у маха-шакти не 
можем поднять свое сознание ни на йоджану выше того уровня где сейчас находимся без
того, чтобы эта самая шакти, которая нас держит в плену, не возвысила нас в благодарность
за услугу, которую мы ей окажем. То есть в благодарность за служение.

Можете считать это аксиомой. Шакти крепко держит нас в плену и вырваться невозможно
кроме как через служение этой самой шакти. Это и называется узы майи, иллюзия.
Можно найти тысячу подтверждений этому в писаниях.

Процесс возвышения сознания хорошо описан в Брихад Бхагаватамрите, когда Гопа Кумар
постепенно возвышался всё выше и выше от одной планетной системе к другой. Но возвышался не сам.

Подобным же образом это описано в ШБ, например в истории Пахтанья океана и других, что не полубоги
пахтают океан, а и сверху Вишну и снизу вишну и внутри вишну и снаружи вишну. Своей силой они
нчиего не могу, ни гору мандара поднять, ни мутовку удержать, ни подпереть её снизу, ни взбивать, 
ни Васуки удержать и т.д. Всё делает Вишну. А полубоги просто в этом неким образом участвуют. Можно сказать, 
медитируют, то есть сосредоточивают на этом сознание, и в этом их усилия.

Примеров можно много привести.

Суть одна и та же, та шакти, которая нас держит, она нас (наше сознание) может возвысить. Не намного,
всего лишь до уровня следующей планетной системы, сколько-то та там йоджан вверх.
И это конечно в процессе служения этой шакти.

Когда сознание возвышается, оно попадает в более высокий мир, на шаг выше, там оно (сознание)
учится уже служить более возвышенной шакти (как в примере с Гопа Кумаром), и эта более
возвышенная шакти может нас вознести еще выше, на шаг вверх, до следующей планетной системы,
то есть еще сколько то йоджан вверх. И так постепенно, постепенно проходятся миллионы йоджан,
отделяющие наше крошечное атомарное сознание, которое размером миллионные доли одной йоджаны.
Шакти возносит нас как результат служения ей и её шактиману.

Понимаете, наше сознание близоруко, мы не помним ничего, не видим дальше собственного носа,
поэтому мы не в состоянии даже представить себе уровень сознания хотя бы на йоджану выше.
Вот сидя в кресле представить не можем и оказаться сознанием не можем. Но, просто живя,
соприкасаясь с различными шакти, наше сознание временами оказывается то выше, то ниже,
в зависимости от нашей деятельности, но всё это в пределах нашего земного мира, размеры которого
четко указаны в ШБ в йоджанах. Это предел для здешних шакти. Про саму дживу я вообще молчу.
Её предел не дальше нашего носа.

Но вот так вот шаг за шагом, через служение она может оказаться занесенной аж в духовный мир, 
о котором сейчас даже ни помыслить ни представить не может. И, что ВАЖНО, не может на него медитировать.
Ни на Кришну не может медитировать, ни на его слуг. Просто это недоступно, как недоступно
прикоснуться рукой к альфа-центавре. Хоть подпрыгивай, хоть на лесницу взбирайся, а рукой не достать.

Также и сознание наше САМО неспособно достать даже до следующей планетной системы, не говоря
уже о духовном мире.

Но финт ушами оно может сделать. Отречься от шакти и постепенно углубляясь в себя, оказаться не 
в духовном мире шакти, а в своей колыбели сат-чит-ананда. В имперсональном дживоцентричном мире,
где нет контакта ни с кем.

То есть я согласен с вами, что уровень сознания должен бы подняться до небес, но не согласен
с вами, что это возможно медитацией без служения. Только медитацией на служение. И даже не 
на служение Кришне, ибо Кришна нам на начальном этапе также недоступен, как и весь духовный мир,
а вот, как и описано в Брихад Бхагаватамрите, вначале служил тому, потом этому, Индре там, потом
Брахме, потом Вишну на средних планетах, потом Вишну на высших планетах, потом Шиве и т.д., и так 
постепенно дослужился до служения Кришне. Постепенно. Не так, что сел медитировать и вот сразу на
Кришну. Нет, Кришну мы не знаем. А вот что знаем вокруг нас, вот на то и медитируем.

А насчет уровня ума, так ведь кто живет на уровне ума, то ничего кроме ума и не знает.
Так как же он может медитировать чтобы возвыситься? Не может ибо не знает на что.
Уровень ума - это просто один из уровней шакти, уровень сознания. Если ум занять в служении 
Кришне, то этот уровень проходится
и отпадает сам собой. Ум это просто одна из шакти. У неё есть свои индивидуальные цели и 
есть общие со всеми шактями цели.

Но если вы его отключите с самого начала, то тем самым и подтвердиете тезис, что встаете на путь
отстранения от шакти. Вначале отключите мешающий ум, потом вам станут мешать эмоции, отключите и их,
потом вам станет мешать прана, живущая по своим законам, расслабите и её, с тем, чтобы она
вам не мешала, потом расслабите Шива шакти, потом Вишну шакти и так доберетесь до своей дживы. И все 
шакти, находящиеся в вас будут расслаблены или иначе говоря предоставлены сами себе, но
никак с вами контактировать не будут. Вы как бы плаваете во всем этом, и даже ощущаете всё это,
но оно вас не беспокоит, вы наслаждаетесь анандой своей дживы, но служения нет никакого,
ибо все шакти снизу доверху никак не организованы. Вы как бы отказываетесь от кармы и от тела.
Вы - сат-чит-ананда и больше никто и ничего больше вас не интересует.

Кришна для вас недоступен в этом положении. Ибо путь к Кришне знают только его слуги - его
верные шакти, исходящие от него от самых высших и нисходящие до низов, от всех из них вы отказались.
Кто же вам укажет путь к Кришне, если их единственным желанием является служение Кришне и вы
пренебрегли ими во имя своей ананды? Нет, они вам больше не враги, но и не друзья. Вы имперсональны
к ним, трансцендентны в смысле прозрачны, вы для них не существуете, вы как камень который не знает
никакого из языков и не умеет ничего.

Все умение наше заключается в том, чтобы организовать эти шакти в служении Кришне снизу доверху
и тогда они вас вынесут в духовный мир, а вы вынесете их. Вы будете знающим и умеющим и нужным там
тем шакти и здесь этим шакти.

Так что платформа ума - это совсем не проблема и не повод для того, чтобы тупо отключать ум.
Наоборот, ум - это первый форпост в формировании вашего умения служения. Займите ум служением
и проблема платформы умы исчезнет сама собой, наоборот, ум станет верным помощником и он первый, кто
вытолкнет вас на следующий уровень сознания.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо всем за бурные дебаты! 
> Вижу, что эта тема не бесполезна и вызывает у некоторых практический интерес. 
> Подчеркну, что я, как вайшнав (принадлежащий Вишну, Бхагавану Кришне), всегда ставлю Бога в центр своей 
> жизни. Чтобы не было здесь спекуляций относительно просветления как имперсонального освобождения. Я лишь 
> хочу, чтобы мы вышли на уровень безусловной любви и служили Кришне более качественно и осознанно.


Кришне невозможно служить более качественно или менее качественно. Поскольку Кришна абсолютен, то служение
в мире абсолюта, оно либо есть, либо его нет. Любовь - это результат служения и поэтому безусловной
она не бывает. Если вы испытываете чувство любви и не знаете откуда оно, то либо вы служите
неосознанно, либо кто-то служит за вас. В обоих этих случаях эта любовь скоро закончится, если вы не
начнете служить осознанно.

Это как ребенок, его несут родители, но он может думать, что он сам двигается. Вечно его
носить не будут, и либо он научится действительно сам двигаться, либо его движение прекратится.

С одной стороны вы говорите что ставите Бога в центр, а с другой стороны говорите о
безусловной любви, как будто нет связи между любовью и служением Богу. Это означает, что
природа любви вам неведома. А ведь бхакти это и есть служение Богу, результатом которого 
является любовь. 

Но если мы испытываем любовь (неведомо откуда, нечаянно нагрянет), не надо тешить себя тем, 
что мы занимаемся бхакти. Это все равно как ставить телегу впереди кобылы.
Многим по жизни удается испытать любовь, но мало кто из них действительно бхакта.

Я согласен, есть любовь казалось бы беспричинная, но таковая любовь всегда
заканчивается рано или поздно, что доказывает, что она совсем даже не беспричинная.



> От этого выиграют все - и мы и Кришна. В чём проблемы, страхи и подозрительность 
> просветления? Если вы сейчас видите важность служения Кришне, то после просветления (разотождествления с умом и 
> ложным эго) вы просто не сможете жить без благодарности Кришне и любовного осознанного служения Ему. 
> Второй момент: зачем быть озабоченным будущей жизнью в духовном мире? При просветлении вы уже здесь и сейчас 
> будете полностью удовлетворены, счастливы и благодарны Богу.


Проблемы просветления в том, что если это просветление без служения, то оно ставит на служении крест
и от этого креста как раз никто не выигрывает, поскольку любовь без служения закончится. 
Да и любовь любви рознь. А джива выпадает из игры. 
Благодарность Богу и служение Богу - две большие разницы.

Мне кажется вы считаете, что любовное служение - это типа вот я чувствую любовь и из благодарности служу.
А под служением подразумеваете просто благодарность, дары и т.д.
А что будет если вы перестанете чувствовать любовь? Будете ли служить тогда? Сможете ли благодарить за страдания? 
Не получится ли это так, как написано в библии, " Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то 
же ли делают и мытари?"
Любовное служение - это не благодарность, это не дары, это не вперед любовь, а потом служение.
Вначале служение (не фантазийное, не благодарное, не дарственное, а реально необходимое, и о реальной необходимости
просто кричит тяжелое душевное состояние каждого из людей), и как результат служения - некое движение
в сторону осознаваемого улучшения, но еще не сама любовь. Сама любовь возникнет не вдруг,
а постепенно постепенно по мере совершенствования служения, пройдя все стадии, о которых
вы сможете очень подробно рассказать, как это сделал например Бхактивинод Тхакур, дойдете
до высших стадий любви на уровне довольно совершенного служения.
Вы будете знать подробности служения Шиве, Вишну, Индре, Брахме, Раме, Кришне, вы познакомитесь
с Радхарани и её служанками, обретете духовное тело, вы будете по утру пасти коров,
и взбивать йогурт и масло, вы будете даже участвовать в танце раса и будете знать
множество его разновидностей, вы станете специалистом в ашта-калия нитья лилах и т.д. и т.п. 
Эти все вещи не придумки и совершенство жизни не ограничивается фразами "джай, просветление, любовь".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Я понимаю, вы испытали какое-то радикальное улучшение качества жизни. Какой-то опыт, по сравнению 
с которым всё что вы знали до этого померкло. Но поверьте, это случалось не только с вами, но 
и с многими-многими другими. И по совершенно разным причинам.

Каждый, с кем произошло что-то и кто вообще занимается какой-то духовной практикой,
должен очень хорошо знать писания. Не только для для того даже, чтобы бороться со своим
умом, а больше для того, чтобы определить свое место в этих писаниях и определить
что же с ним произошло.

Писания - как духовная карта. Подробнейшая. Писали их люди, по сравнению
с которыми мы просто слепые котята. Эта карта - величайшее благо для нас.

Пользуясь этой картой я могу определить где я нахожусь, что писание пишет обо мне, не
заблудился ли я, не встал ли на ложный путь. Если встал, то как вернуться. Если не
продвигаюсь, то что мне мешает. Если  я достиг чего-то, то я узнаю в писании много 
примет, невидимых тем, кто не достиг этого, но которые точно
указывают мое положение именно для меня. Другие просто не заметят этих знаков.
И ничего, что писание написано непонятным языком. Для того, кто где-то куда то 
продвинется, он сразу поймет о чем речь и какими словами это называется в том или 
ином писании.

И к счастью, что писания написаны так, что желающему заблуждаться не
мешают заблуждаться, а искреннему искателю истины помогают в его
поисках. Это одно из свидетельств величайшего духовного уровня тех, 
кто написал эти величайшие книги.

Именно благодаря писаниям мы можем отличить ложный опыт от истинного,
ложного учителя от истинного, ложное учение от истинного.
Мы можем отличить как чужое заблуждение, так и свое, если 
мы искренни сами перед собой. Само же писание, если мы
устраним свою призму, совершенно чисто и вполне соответствует
истине. Воплощение её.

Поэтому авторитетных писаний не так уж и много, что требования
к чистоте велики.

И что не менее важно, начинать учить кого-то можно на том уровне,
когда видишь, что твой опыт полностью соответствует писанию.

Это как минимум. Ну и плюс еще мы знаем наставление из
Упадешамриты
"Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, 
умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми 
качествами, необходимыми для того, что бы принимать учеников повсюду в мире."

Я позволил себе с вами спорить потому что описанное вами ну никак не укладывается
в то, что я знаю из наших писаний. И единственный вариант для вас доказать обратное,
а иначе, даже если вы скажете что не хотите никому ничего доказывать, это 
будет выглядеть неавторитетно и несанкционировано, раз Господь вам не дал карты в руки.
- это написать комментарий на какое-то авторитетное писание (хотя бы на кусочек).
Так всегда делалось, ибо кто достиг чего-то, только тот на это и способен.
И другие смогут это увидеть. И тем самым произойдет доказательство, что ваш метод
не менее авторитетен в данной традиции, чем те методы что предлагают другие ачарьи.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Читая объёмные тексты Евгения К, вижу, что напряжённость осталась, хотя Вы её стараетесь умело скрыть. По крайней мере размахивание шашкой и принудительное построение в ровные ряды, шагающие единым строем, отсутствует :good: . А это уже весомый шаг навстречу к уважению оппонента :smilies: .  
Вы абсолютно правы, Евгений К, что доказывать Вам или кому-то другому я ничего не буду, можете считать мой поступок как слабость, неавторитетность или как угодно Вам, я не в претензии. Как я вижу, Вы смотрите на мои слова под своим углом восприятия, комментируя прямые высказывания в своём ключе. Я уважаю Ваш выбор, хотя и в некоторых моментах не разделяю его. О чём мы с Вами можем беседовать в этой ветке, посвящённой определённой тематике? Свою точку зрения Вы высказали  - просветление опасно :nono: . Ок, Вы свою миссию выполнили, можете быть удовлетворены исполненным долгом.

----------


## VitaliyT

ЕвгенийК

С интересом прочитал Ваши сообщения.

Вы выдаете свои мысли за мои слова. Конечно надо подняться над уровнем ума. Но никто не говорит, что от ума нужно отказаться. Где Вы это увидели? Об этом никто не писал ни разу. Платформа ума это материальное мышление. Как понять мешает она или нет. Речь идет о том, чтобы подняться над этим уровнем мышления, где нет страха, ложного эго и вожделения и *закрепиться там*. Для этого нужны знания, опыт и т.д. И без помощи Кришны мы это не сделаем, конечно. В наш век это сделать почти невозможно. Джапа - это тоже медитация ведь. Речь идет лишь о том, чтобы углубить свое понимание отдельных вещей, таких как уровень сознания, осознанное служение. А ум, который генерирует мысли, речь и т.д. - это нужный инструмент, никто от него не отказывается. Как и от нашего материального тела и т.д. Вопрос лишь в самоотождествлении.

Никто не говорит о том, что служение нужно оставить, наоборот, это основа и центр всего. Речь идет о разных просто уровнях мышления и служения. Я так и не понял из всех Ваших сообщений, почему выход на уровень сознания это опасно, и если что-то помогает выйти на этот уровень, то почему нет. Поэтому и говорится *СОЗНАНИЕ* КРИШНЫ. Просветление это как часть уровня сознания, а мы ставим в центр на этом уровне Кришну.

Вы так и не увидели суть - Кришна ставится в центр. Это путь, и если что-то помогает проходить этот путь, то надо это использовать. Вы боитесь что это уведет в сторону, но на этом пути огромное количество рисков, барьеров и т.д. Я думаю, в течении этой жизни единицы достигают конечной цели. Если кого-то что-то уведет в сторону от Кришны, то это уж точно не выход на уровень сознания, а скорее как раз платформа ума. Это гораздо опаснее там находится так долго.

Никто из нас в этой ветке не достиг Высшей цели пока, наверное, все мы стремимся к этому, и помогаем друг другу на этом пути. Это замечательно.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Эта тема крайне важна для всего движения Шрилы Прабхупады. Именно поэтому я не смог пройти мимо нее, хотя, у меня нет большого желания общаться на этом форуме. Нет ничего больнее и опаснее преданных на платформе ума. Большинство не хотят брать ответственность за свою судьбу, говоря, что Кришна за них все сделает. Они остаются на платформе ума и уходят из движения в конце концов, не поняв сути. А некоторые из тех кто не уходят, если они остались на платформе ума, являются самым опасным элементом в движении для новых последователей. Их ложное эго оскверняет всё движение и учение Шрилы Прабхупады. Их боль остается, они остаются в плену своих желаний, которые они не осознают. Именно поэтому им нужно медитировать. Освободиться от пут этого материального мира. Не на словах, на деле. Не быть рабом и работать где бы то ни было. Быть саньяси в любом ашраме. Без выхода на уровень сознания и закрепления на этом уровне это невозможно. Можно 10 лет читать джапу на платформе ума. Нужно понимать зачем читаешь джапу и как ее надо читать.
> 
> Надо медитировать, надо развивать свое сознание.


К вопросу почему многие люди покидают сознание Кришны уходят, из движения?
Весь Шримад Бхагаватам начинается с того, вопросов мудрецов, что они спрашивают у Шукадева госвами: "что является наивысшим благом для человека?" и сразу же был получен предельно ясный ответ "наивысшим благом для человека является преданное служение Кришне". Однако, как показывает практика - эта причинно следственная связь далеко не очевидна и не самоочевидна для многих людей. Очень многие люди просто не видят этой связи - что преданное служение Бхагавану Кришне приносит наивысшее благо...
А всё очень просто.. дело в том, что сознание Кришны - это феномен... и как любой феномен существующий в объективной реальности он реализуется только лишь в определенных "условиях" (как химическая реакция, механизм) если эти "условия" соответствующие объективной реальности не выполняются, то и любой феномен не реализуется... Необходимо строгое соблюдение "соответствующих" (объективной реальности) условий, а они далеко не самоочевидны... это целая наука и только одним уроком здесь не обойтись, невозможно за один урок постичь всю физику или математику, устройство двигателя, автомобиля...
Как здесь уже говорилось, священные писания Шримад Бхагаватам, Чайтанья Чаритамрита - это "карта реальности" и все те наставления которые в них даются обладают огромной очистительной силой. Как правило, все эти наставления не доходят до обусловленной души сразу. Необходимо одни и те же наставления перечитывать по сотню раз и может быть тогда есть вероятность, что когда нибудь они дойдут... что за всеми ими стоит? в каком контексте они реализуются?... 
Предлагаю еще раз послушать квинтэссенцию "золотых наставлений" слетающих с уст великого преданного господа Чайтаньи Рамананды Рая - перечитывайте эти наставления по сотню раз и тогда у вас обязательно раскроются глаза и "духовное видение", на своем собственном живом опыте вам откроется истинность священных писаний.. 

ЧЧ Мадхья-лила Глава 08. Беседы Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Рамананды Рая

ТЕКСТ 245

Однажды Господь спросил: "Какой из всех видов образования самый важный?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Нет образования более важного, чем понимание науки о трансцендентном преданном служении Кришне".


ТЕКСТ 246

Тогда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил Рамананду Рая: "Какая из всех разновидностей славы является самой лучшей?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Тот, кто знаменит как преданный Господа Кришны, стяжал самую большую славу".


ТЕКСТ 247

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Кто из всех богатых людей, обладающих несметными сокровищами, самый богатый?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Самый богатый человек в мире тот, кто обладает сокровищем любви к Радхе и Кришне".


ТЕКСТ 248

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Из всех страданий какое самое мучительное?"
Шри Рамананда Рай ответил: "Я не знаю большей муки, чем разлука с преданным Кришны".


ТЕКСТ 249

Тогда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Из обретших освобождение кого можно считать величайшим?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Тот, кто обладает любовью к Кришне, обрел высшую свободу".


ТЕКСТ 250

Затем Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил Рамананду Рая: "Из многих песен какую следует считать истинной религией живого существа?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Лучшая из всех песен та, что описывает любовные отношения Шри Радхи и Кришны".


ТЕКСТ 251

Затем Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Какой из всех благотворных поступков приносит живому существу высшее благо?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Единственное, что приносит благо человеку, — это общение с преданными Кришны".


ТЕКСТ 252

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "О чем живые существа всегда должны помнить?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Главное, о чем живые существа должны помнить, — это святое имя Господа, Его качества и игры".


ТЕКСТ 253

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил далее: "Из множества видов медитации какой необходим всем живым существам?"
Шрила Рамананда Рай ответил: "Главная обязанность каждого живого существа — медитировать на лотосные стопы Радхи и Кришны".


ТЕКСТ 254

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "В каком месте нужно поселиться, предпочтя его всем прочим местам?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Жить следует в святом месте, которое называется Вриндаван или Враджабхуми, где Господь проводил Свой танец раса".


ТЕКСТ 255

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Из всех рассказов, которые слушают люди, какой является лучшим для всех?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Больше всего ласкают слух рассказы о любовных отношениях Радхи и Кришны".


ТЕКСТ 256

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил: "Какая из всех святынь самая главная?"
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Главная из всех святынь — это святое имя Радхи и Кришны, мантра Харе Кришна".


ТЕКСТ 257

"Какая участь ждет тех, кто стремится к освобождению, и тех, кто жаждет чувственных наслаждений?" — спросил Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху.
Рамананда Рай ответил: "Стремящиеся раствориться в бытии Верховного Господа станут деревьями, а люди, чрезмерно привязанные к удовлетворению чувств, родятся полубогами".


ТЕКСТ 258

Рамананда Рай продолжал: "Люди, которым неведома трансцендентная раса, подобны воронам, клюющим горькие плоды нимба — древа познания. А те, кто наслаждается трансцендентной расой, подобны кукушкам, которые лакомятся цветами манго — древа любви к Богу".


ТЕКСТ 259

Рамананда Рай продолжал: "Злосчастные философы-эмпирики грызут сухое философское познание, тогда как преданные непрестанно пьют нектар любви к Кришне. Поэтому преданные самые удачливые из всех".

Это квинтэссенция всех писаний... перечитывайте это по сотню раз и вам раскроется Истина...

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Надо взять всё лучшее в буддизме и православии и достичь высшего. Хотя, истина не принадлежит учению, учение лишь раскрывает часть истины. Шрила Прабхупада дал направление к достижению высшего, но все ли смогут достичь этого, это большой вопрос... Просветление хорошо, но это не самоцель. И в буддизме учат больше просветлению, наверно, поэтому надо учиться этому у них. В православии очень развито мышление, и это тоже большой урок для всех нас. Учиться надо у всех и идти к своей цели.
> 
> Когда я изучаю учение Будды, это меня вдохновляет выходить на уровень сознания и помогает мне в этом, медитация, просветление, разум. Когда я читаю православные тексты, я понимаю, как сильно у них развито мышление, детализированны многие моменты, и это важно, некая трезвость и осознанность. Всё это нужно.
> 
> Просто нужно знать что главное, а что вторичное. Именно из-за неразумности некоторых и страха делается упор на фанатичность. Но на основе страха нельзя достичь Высшей цели.


Кришну привлекает любая форма духовности или греха (Адвайта) - ему тоже нравится буддизм, медитация на пустоту (Прабхупада выражался в терминах - "Самоосознание"). Выйти на пладформу Сознания  - об этом как правило и пишут веды (философия Веданты буддизма). Если вам раскроется истинная психотехника экологически чистой медитации - то она освободит вас от всех страданий вы почувствуете "невыносимую легкость бытия" весь груз уйдет, все омрачения и отягощения переведутся в просветление. Духовная наука как раз и занимается такими психотехниками... как пазл одна психотехника присовокупляется к другой и на выходе получается целостный проект идентичный изначальному чистому сознанию Кришны...

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Нет, сознание Кришны
> - это самый котел жизни. Самое кипящее место, где куча проблем, куча вызовов и наша задача не удрать поджав хвост, а победить через служение, через жертву во Имя Блага. Осознать себя душой еще далеко не достаточно.


Кришну привлекают как суровые аскезы, епитьми и покаяния - об этом мы читаем из Шримад Бхагаватам - но его также привлекает и так называемые "падения с духовного уровня"... Кришна убивает демонов и развлекается с гопи. Кришна - вор, он помогает воровать чувственное наслаждение доступное только на райских планетах, но не как на Земле. Те кто живет на планете Земля не испытывает таких наслаждений какое может испытать Кришнаит с помощью "экологически чистой не оскверненной грехом психотехники" - так он удовлетворяет господа проливает дождь благословений над всем миром (благодаря одному ему, что он один читает маха мантру - спасается весь мир). Махамантра проходит через все чакры, энергетические центры каналы - она питает йога и поэтому он всегда удовлетворен (даже если он не питается материей) он удовлетворен технически посредством йоги, связался с высшей субстанцией "Шри Кришна Чайтанья прабху Нитьянанда Шри Адвайта Гададхара Шривас ади гоур бхакта Вринда" - на этой планете всегда праздник и поэтому тот кто настроился на волну сознания Кришны является прижизненно освобожденным... сам Кришна питает его и создает самые благоприятные условия для преданного служения...

----------


## siddhanathadas

Чайтанья дас, Вы приводите массу прекрасных выдержек из Шастр в пользу СК. Но здесь не обсуждается СК - это и так очевидный факт, название форума говорит само за себя. В этой теме мы обсуждаем ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ, его положительные и негативные стороны (если кто-то боится осознанности :stop: ). Читая Ваши посты, мне сложно понять - лично Вы за или против ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ? Давайте будем уважать время преданных, которые с интересом читают именно эту тему, в надежде примерить на себя ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ. 
Я не говорю, что Рамананда Рай произносил глупости, которые не заслуживают внимания. Это очень важные и возвышенные мысли. Просто эта ветка о другом, прошу правильно меня понять. Давайте будем высказываться по существу, ок? Вы можете создать новую тему с любой, волнующей Вас тематикой, и размещать там важные и нужные вещи. :pandit:

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Чайтанья дас, Вы приводите массу прекрасных выдержек из Шастр в пользу СК. Но здесь не обсуждается СК - это и так очевидный факт, название форума говорит само за себя. В этой теме мы обсуждаем ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ, его положительные и негативные стороны (если кто-то боится осознанности). Читая Ваши посты, мне сложно понять - лично Вы за или против ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ? Давайте будем уважать время преданных, которые с интересом читают именно эту тему, в надежде примерить на себя ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ. 
> Я не говорю, что Рамананда Рай произносил глупости, которые не заслуживают внимания. Это очень важные и возвышенные мысли. Просто эта ветка о другом, прошу правильно меня понять. Давайте будем высказываться по существу, ок? Вы можете создать новую тему с любой, волнующей Вас тематикой, и размещать там важные и нужные вещи.


Я не знаю как для других, но для меня это совершенно очевидные вещи... что господь Чайтанья - это и есть просветленный в сознании Кришны, вечно пребывающий в умонастроении "разлуки с господом" (разлука с господом - это своего рода дойная корова Сурабхи дающая неограниченное количество молока).
Каковы сокровенные причины прихода господа Чайтаньи? он пришел чтобы даровать миру высочайшую прему экстатической любви к богу (которое не давало еще не одно воплощение Вишну) и поэтому он самый милостивый из всех...
В моем понимании господь Чайтанья - просветленный раскрывающий где именно спрятаны сокровища любви к богу... и я следую Его путем... более, того мне раскрылось уже всё Знание которым владели господь Чайтанья и Рупа госвами.

----------


## Александр.Б

> господь Чайтанья - это и есть просветленный в сознании Кришны...


небольшая поправочка: чтобы стать просветлённым, до этого нужно быть "затемнённым", а т.к. Чайтанья Махапрабху - это сам Господь, то к нему этот термин применить не очень-то получается)))
Вот к Будде это как-то более-менее подходит, т.к. он хотя бы играл роль сперва затемнённого, а затем просветлённого!)))
ИМХО

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Конечно надо подняться над уровнем ума. 
> Но никто не говорит, что от ума нужно отказаться. Где Вы это увидели? Об этом никто не писал ни разу.


А где я писал об отказе от ума? Я писал дословно следующее
"Но если вы его отключите с самого начала, то тем самым и подтвердите тезис, что встаете на путь
отстранения от шакти. Вначале отключите мешающий ум, потом...".

Теперь читаем текст вашего подопечного, авдокатом которого вы очевидно
являетесь 
"ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - это реализованный опыт жизни в настоящем без непрерывно 
болтающего ума. Когда Вам нужен ум, Вы словно прибор, включаете его и 
решаете поставленную задачу."

То есть если ваш подопечный включает ум, "словно прибор", то логично предположить, что
до этого он у него был отключен ("без непрерывно болтающего ума"). О чем я вам и привел свою цитату.




> Платформа ума это материальное мышление. Как понять мешает она или нет. 
> Речь идет о том, чтобы подняться над этим уровнем мышления, где нет страха, ложного эго и вожделения и 
> *закрепиться там*.


То, что вы называете подняться над уровнем мышления, в другом месте этой темы называют
"разотождествление с умом, отключением ума". Вопрос - почему вы решили, что разотождествление, отключение
ума означает подъем над уровнем мышления, а не допустим спад или вообще прекращение
такого рода деятельности? Что происходит с мышлением после разотождествления, отключения ума?
Быть может разотождествление означает отказ от мышления? Насколько я знаю, в некоторых
видах йоги это называют остановкой ума. В чем же тут подъем?




> Для этого нужны знания, опыт и т.д. И без помощи Кришны мы это не сделаем, 
> конечно.


По моим данным вышеупомянутие некоторые виды йоги осуществляют вышеупомянутое разотождествление
с умом без помощи Кришны, а всего лишь с помощью так называемых вашим подопечным "древнейших рабочих 
техник", которые он и многие другие готовы нам предоставить.




> Вопрос лишь в самоотождествлении.


Да, ложное самоотождествление - одна из наших проблем. Однако это не повод для отключения ума.



> Никто не говорит о том, что служение нужно оставить, наоборот, это основа и центр всего. Речь идет 
> о разных просто уровнях мышления и служения. Я так и не понял из всех Ваших сообщений, почему выход 
> на уровень сознания это опасно, и если что-то помогает выйти на этот уровень, то почему нет. Поэтому 
> и говорится *СОЗНАНИЕ* КРИШНЫ. Просветление это как часть уровня сознания, а мы ставим в центр 
> на этом уровне Кришну.


Я не говорил что выйти на уровень сознания - это опасно. Хотя сам термин "выйти на уровень сознания"
какой-то странный. Вы имеете в виду возвысить сознание относительно текущего уровня?
Ну потому что оно в плену у майи.  
даиви хй эша гуна-майи   мама майа дуратйайа
 мам эва йе прападйанте   майам этам таранти те

Преодолеть влияние Моей божественной энергии, состоящей из трех гун материальной природы, 
невероятно трудно. Но тот, кто предался Мне, с легкостью выходит из-под ее власти.
(БГ 7.14)

Сознание в плену и само освободиться не может.
Ничто не может возвысить нашу душу выше кроме как служение. А служить может лишь
тот, кто предался. Тот, кто предался, с легкостью выходит из-под ее власти.

Душа - капля и хочет попасть в океан. Вы спрашиваете - почему
капля не может дойти до океана самостоятельно? Смешной вопрос, не правда ли?
Потому что она капля. И просто геометрически никак туда попасть не может.
Не может преодолеть тысячи километров. Цифры отделяющие нас от духовного мира указаны.
Миллионы йоджан. 250 миллионов йоджан от Земли до границ оболочек вселенной.
Теперь возьмите размер души. 1/10000 кончика волоса при том, что одна йоджана
- это 12,8километров. Диаметр волоса 80мкм. То есть размер души навскидку 8 нанометров.
Размер души означает размер сознания души. Потому что душа - это сознание.
Сознание ваше простирается аж на 8 нанометров,
если душу отделить от тела, состоящего из энергий.

Как, скажите мне, сознание диаметром 8 нанометров достигнет СВОИМ СОЗНАНИЕМ(!!!)
границ оболочек вселенной удаленных от неё на расстояние 250 миллионов йоджан,
то есть 3,2 триллиона километров.

Вы понимаете, что это совершенно несопоставимые величины?

Вот на столько же капля с её крошечным размером удалена от океана.

Нужна или река или ручей или ветер или облако или бутылка в багажнике, что угодно,
но только не она сама. Она должна кому-то предаться, кому-то кто сам стремится
в океан, кому-то кто знает туда эту дальнюю дорогу и имеет возможность её доставить.

Также и сознание. Само возвыситься не может. мама майа дуратйайа. Не может
преодолеть эти триллионы. Оно- лишь капля сознания. Джива - Атом сознания.
Оно должно кому-то предаться кто имеет доступ и возможность двигаться туда, вверх. Послужить ему.

И, о чудо, оно, сознание не брошено на произвол. У него есть тело. Огромное
, могучее достаточно совершенно тело-виман и обитель сонмов шакти, способное на 
практически что угодно.

Везде в шастрах вы встречаете виманы, лебеди, колесницы, что угодно,
что возносит душу.

Есть и второй вариант, предлагаемый вашим подзащитным. Выбросить тело.
Отключить. Разотождествить. Капля говорит - я сама океан. Я обладаю всеми качествами океана. Вода, соленость, вкус, прозрачность и т.д. В общем сат-чит-ананда.
Чем я не духовный мир? Ведь Кришна тоже сат-чит ананда? Чем моя ананда хуже ананды Кришны?
Сравнивать свою сат-чит-ананду с сат-чит-анандой Кришны всё равно что сравнивать
каплю и океан. Такой вот финт ушами, уж простите, другого слова нет.
Подмена понятий, рассчитанная на невежество слушателей. Слезай с мерседеса,
скидай штаны и топай пешком.

И если капля решила, что она океан, ну пожалуйста. Ей уже никому не нужно
предаваться, и никакой океан ей больше не светит.

"Поэтому я и говорю" ((с)Машины сказки), что если человек решил удовлетвориться своей сат-чит-анандой,
то это крест на духовном мире.




> Вы так и не увидели суть - Кришна ставится в центр. Это путь, и если что-то 
> помогает проходить этот путь, то надо это использовать. Вы боитесь что это уведет в сторону, но на 
> этом пути огромное количество рисков, барьеров и т.д. Я думаю, в течении этой жизни единицы достигают 
> конечной цели. Если кого-то что-то уведет в сторону от Кришны, то это уж точно не выход на уровень 
> сознания, а скорее как раз платформа ума. Это гораздо опаснее там находится так долго.


Если что-то ведет к Кришне, то это нужно принимать. Если вы человек искренний, то,
при условии, что знаете для себя кто такой Кришна, то сами себе ответите на вопрос, ведет ли та или 
иная деятельность к Кришне. Вы также сможете это проверить по писаниям.

Лично я никогда не ставил ни на чем крест, пробовал, а потом спустя время завадался вопросом,
какое всё это имеет отношение к Кришне? Поэтому нет никаких проблем, пробуйте, кто ж вам запретит.
Кришна не оставит искренне ищущую его душу без помощи.

Со своей стороны я вам попытался объяснить почему этот путь к Кришне не ведет.
"Входите тесными вратами, потому что широки врата и пространен путь, ведущие в погибель, и многие 
идут ими"

С вами гораздо легче разговаривать, т.к. вы куда более искренний, хотя и путающий понятия собеседник, 
чем ваш подзащитный. Но это не диагноз, кто мы такие чтобы ставить диагнозы? Мы не статичны, мы развиваемся
и имея долю искренности, способны раздуть из этой искры-нности огонь совершенства. Так что не 
воспринимайте мои слова как приговор, а скорее, как диагноз текущего состояния.

Некоторые люди обижаются прямо на фразу "вы заблуждаетесь". Как будто это приговор. Сегодня
мы заблуждаемся, а завтра находим выход из дебрей. Так что это никакой не приговор, а лишь наблюдение
текущего состояния, дело житейское.

----------


## VitaliyT

Чайтанья дас

Спасибо

Мне примерно понятен Ваш посыл. Если коротко: то в учении Господа Чайтаньи есть все необходимые аспекты достижения Высшей цели. С этим я скорее согласен, чем не согласен. Вопрос лишь в осмыслении всех аспектов в полной мере.

Например, чтобы наше тело было здоровым нам необходимо делать зарядку, создавать осознанно нагрузку для нашего тела. Эти занятия не уводят меня от духовной цели, если я это делаю в правильном умонастроении, для здоровья, а не ради мышц и укрепления телесной концепции. Это пример. Тоже самое касается всего другого абсолютно. Будь то медитативные техники или еще что.




> Если вам раскроется истинная психотехника экологически чистой медитации - то она освободит вас от всех страданий вы почувствуете "невыносимую легкость бытия" весь груз уйдет, все омрачения и отягощения переведутся в просветление. Духовная наука как раз и занимается такими психотехниками... как пазл одна психотехника присовокупляется к другой и на выходе получается целостный проект идентичный изначальному чистому сознанию Кришны...


Вот как раз здесь Вы подчеркиваете взгляд, с которым я полностью согласен. Единственное что я бы добавил, что главное, это мышление в СК. А психотехники это лишь инструмент.

Что касается чтения. Помимо Бхагавад-Гиты, я стараюсь читать Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога (Источник Вечного Наслаждения). Эти две книги мне сейчас дают духовную пищу в необходимом количестве.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## VitaliyT

ЕвгенийК

Давайте рассмотрим "мои" термины поглубже. Когда я говорю подняться над платформой ума, речь идет о выходе с платформы, где сильно проявлены вожделение, ложное эго, ну и все анартхи ума. По сути, это и есть материалистическое *мышление*. Когда мы поднимаемся на уровень разума, у нас в бОльшей степени открыты духовные представления о жизни и духовное видение вещей, но ложное эго остается, хотя, оно слабее. Когда мы поднимаемся на уровень сознания, то наше мышление (мы) перестает себя отождествлять с умом и разумом.

Мышление остается всегда. Вопрос в том, какое это мышление. Точно также как и *любовь и отношения есть везде и всегда.* Вопрос лишь в ее качестве.

Но это не значит, что мы от них отказываемся. Когда мы находимся на платформе разума, мы можем лучше контролировать ум. А на платформе сознания ум полностью под нашим контролем. И речь идет лишь о том, чтобы ум был под нашим контролем. И когда мы говорим, допустим, отключить ум, это значит прекратить поток мыслей, которые он генерирует в ненужный для этого момент. Не более того, как можно отказаться полностью от ума? Наоборот, я полностью с Вами согласен, что ум и разум это необходимые абсолютно матер. элементы, кот. нам нужны в этом мире, чтобы достичь Высшей цели. Я с Вами тут полностью согласен. Не вижу противоречий.
Вы думаете, что мы буддисты, которые проповедуют пустоту? Много раз я уже говорил, что это не так.

Тоже самое касается тела в широком смысле. Никто не говорит, что нужно его бросить. Наоборот, речь идет о том, чтобы очищать его от негативных установок, которые у нас есть, если мы находимся на платформе ума. Т.е. отождествляем себя с умом. 

Никто нигде не говорит, что нужно отказываться полностью от тела сейчас, все что нам нужно, это подняться на уровень сознания, очистить тело осознанно, и самое главное, идти к Высшей духовной цели.

Вы делаете акцент на рисках отклонения. Но я уже сказал, что риски есть всегда и везде. Невозможно идти и не натыкаться на риски упасть. Риск будет всегда и везде. И как Вы правильно сказали, кто действительно устремлен к цели, рано или поздно ее достигнет, несмотря на любые барьеры и риски.

Сама по себе работа с телом, осознанная, такая как применение различных техник для снятия напряжения, страхов неосознанных и т.д., это не может быть само по себе препятствием. Наоборот, всё это помогает.

Конечно, осознать себя сат-чит-ананда - это последнее препятствие на пути к Кришне. Но это необходимо сделать чтобы к нему придти. А Вы говорите, что сначала побольше развей в себе привязанности к Кришне, а потом уже сат-чит-ананда.
Но в моем понимании невозможно достичь этого уровня без служения Кришне в наш век. Ну или сделать это очень сложно. По крайней мере, тем путем которым идем мы, всё достигается явно по милости Кришны.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## VitaliyT

Что касается адвокатства.
Я против каких-то нападок друг на друга в любой форме. Тем более что все здесь преданные, ну или, по крайней мере, причисляющие себя к таковым.
Поэтому какая-то излишняя подозрительность и страхи, которые лежат в основе всех этих нападок - они ложные. Лучше прожить жизнь без страха и ошибиться насчет кого-то, чем всю жизнь всех подозревать во лжи.

По сути, я не увидел ничего ложного в том, что пишет Siddhanathadas, кроме как риска ухода от главной духовной цели - достижения Кришны. Об этом я сразу же сказал в самом начале ветки. Ничего другого здесь просто нет, никаких рисков и опасностей. Наоборот, всё это может принести пользу. А раздувать из своей подозрительности и страхов что-то неимоверное - это тоже работа ума. Даже если Siddhanathadas не очень сильно сконцентрирован на Кришне, то это его выбор и его право. Даже это нужно воспринимать спокойно. Зачем нам бояться. Неужели наше Сознание Кришны так слабо, а Кришна так легко нас оставит на этом пути. 
Никто не говорит, чтобы мы становились его учениками.

Для меня лично принципиальным моментов является на сами техники Siddhanathadas`а. А отношение преданных к таким вещам, к чему-то что не связано напрямую с философией Господа Чайтаньи. Меня удивляет этот фанатизм и страх. Неужели уже нельзя понять такие простые вещи, что нельзя оптом на одной линии всех привести в духовный мир. Пока каждый не разовьет в себе подлинное глубокое понимание философии СК, он не попадет ни в этой жизни, и после это жизни в духовный мир. На что надеятся такие последователи? На милость Кришны? Так такие последователи не брали на себя никакой ответственности, не приложили усилий никаких. Это мышление шудры, которые целый день работает на работе, не желая думать как освободиться от этого рабства. Он всего боиться. ТОже самое и в духовной жизни. Бездумное следование каким бы то ни было вещам, даже самым правильным, не приведет к истине. В этом и есть истинный персонализм. Свобода выбора. У всех нас есть свое право, свое мышление. Только идя свободным путем можно сделать свободный выбор, *осознанный*. До тех пор, пока сознание окутано СТРАХОМ разве можно достичь Кришны. Надо подняться на уровень СОЗНАНИЯ и сделать осознанный выбор куда идти в конечно счете уже сейчас, в этом матер. мире, к Кришне.
В этом принципиальный момент. Я и раньше об этом говорил на этом форуме.

Не делайте из учения догматическое течение. Всё это природа ума. На этой платформе не достичь истинного счастья СК.

P.s. Суть моего посыла в том, что нужно развивать свое мышление в СК осознанно. Использовать для этого всё, что есть в этом мире. От буддизма до суфизма, от цигуна до йоги, от медитаций до общения. Не нужно выдавать желаемое за действительное. Если будем целыми днями читать одно и тоже много лет, без обдумывания, то разве мы достигнем СК. Ведь нужно не просто читать, а нужно мыслить, свободно мыслить причем. Не нужно слепо перенимать никаких мыслеформ. Нужно дойти до понимания, осознания личного, а не просто на уровне ума. Мы можем сколько угодно пародировать что-то, быть комедиантами в духовной жизни, но это не снимет с нас ответственности всё равно. Ответственность за нашу судьбу и наш выбор лежит на нас самих.

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> небольшая поправочка: чтобы стать просветлённым, до этого нужно быть "затемнённым", а т.к. Чайтанья Махапрабху - это сам Господь, то к нему этот термин применить не очень-то получается)))
> Вот к Будде это как-то более-менее подходит, т.к. он хотя бы играл роль сперва затемнённого, а затем просветлённого!)))


Не все признавали господа Чайтанью "верховной личностью бога" сразу же автоматически как он появился на свет... признали его только такие возвышенные души как Адвайта Ачарья, Нитьянанда, Гададхара пандит - одним словом продвинутые трансценденталисты. Идентичное же положение занимают рядовые "гурудевы" стоящие в цепи ученической приемственности парампары (господь Чайтанья принял прибежище посвящение у Мадхавендри Пури https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...83%D1%80%D0%B8)
А любого авторитетного гурудева всегда рассматривают как воплощение верховной личности бога. Я бы тоже рассматривал любого Сахаджия имитатора духовных эмоций или любого "серьезного" гурудева (стоящего в цепи ученнической приемственности) воплощением верховной личности бога, потому что это соответствует истинной природе вещей. Тот кто непрерывно занимается преданным служением Кришне и посвятил всю жизнь этому как высшей миссии обладает РЕАЛЬНОЙ шакти благословлять и поэтому ему также надо поклоняться как и верховной личности бога (в этом плане они идентичны Гурудев и Кришна).
Вторая половина сомневающихся в богоподобности господа Чайтаньи признавали в нем простого Сахаджии имитатора духовных эмоций таких как дрожь, оцепенение, все признаки экстаза слезы разлуки с Кришной и тд... Феномен движения Сахаджиев существовал как до явления господа Чайтаньи так и после него, но после него, естественно, он набрал особую силу. И это и было особой миссией господа Чайтаньи породить движение Сахаджиев. Вслед за "имитацией" духовных эмоций появляются неподдельные духовные чувства... когда волосы встают дыбом пробуждается экстатическая (от слова статика, статичная) любовь к богу. 
Сахаджиев осуждали только по одной единственной причине, их считали воплощением греха... но существует психотехника "экологически чистой не оскверненной грехом" экстатической любви к богу... Большинство Сахаджиев не владело этой "техникой" (совершенным полным трансцендентальным Знанием Вед). Этой "техникой" владели Рупа госвами, господь Чайтанья, Нароттам Дас Тхакур - это видно по их текстам... сразу можно определить обладает ли человек трансцендентальным знанием (этой техникой) или нет... Шрила Прабхупада не обладал этой техникой, но он служил Рупе Госвами, Нароттому Дас Тхакуру, господу Чайтанье. Шрила Прабхупада не практиковал именно те конкретные "техники" которые практиковали Сахаджии и если судить не предвзято и объективно - невозможно достичь "проникновения" в изначальное чистое сознание Кришны (в его сердцевину) изначального блаженства ФЛЕЙТЫ, а не тени от нее - если не практиковать Сахаджи. Именно здесь прячется АМРИТА мед и нектар сознания Кришны, однако его никто не заметит и не почувствует если будут практиковать только лишь одни наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада сделал всё возможно чтобы этот мед экстаз остались не замеченными. Потому что это супер секретные сведения и нельзя разоглашать их не посвященным в духовную науку. Только лишь из сострадания к обусловленным душам мудрецы делятся секретами Освобождения...

----------


## siddhanathadas

Огромное спасибо, Чайтанья дас, за Ваши слова откровений! :vanca calpa:  Может ещё поделитесь чем-нибудь особо секретным? Всё равно, тот, кому не положено, это не поймёт :neznai: . Вдруг кому-то повезёт, и он окажется в списке счастливчиков! :victory:

----------


## Чайтанья дас

Все наставления сводятся к тому что бы просто "предаться Кришне"... как в спорте, с каждым новым днем продвигаться всё глубже и дальше по этому "опасному" пути... Люди как нищие скупцы боятся предаться Кришне по полной - но в этом и заключается йога, что Кришне надо всё отдать "последнюю каплю духа" на это готовы не все... а "Знание" само раскроется изнутри в процессе духовной практики..
Конечно же мы должны быть благодарны Шриле Прабхупаде за то, что он принес этот "бесценный дар" сознания Кришны на запад, без него мы бы и никогда и не услышали о нем о 16ти кругах махамантры, по ЕГО благословению очень многие очень быстро прогрессируют в сознании Кришны - особенно те "почва которых была очень плодородной", Трансцендентальные наставления как семя если попадает на благоприятную почву, то очень быстро получает очень богатый урожай, те же сознание которых не воспреимчево к духовной науке не увидят в сознании Кришны ничего ценного - а таких большинство...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ЕвгенийК
> Давайте рассмотрим "мои" термины поглубже. Когда я говорю подняться над платформой ума, речь идет о 
> выходе с платформы, где сильно проявлены вожделение, ложное эго, ну и все анартхи ума. По сути, это 
> и есть материалистическое *мышление*.


Если рассматривать термины поглубже, как вы и предложили, то вожделение и всё что из него вытекает 
(согласно БГ) проявлено не только на уровне ума, но и на более высоких уровнях и вплоть до духовного уровня.
Только сам лично Кришна защищает от вожделения и преданное служение ему и его слугам.
Саму границу где возникает вожделение, а где нет, провести крайне сложно по той простой причине, что
само вожделение имеет также разные уровни и простирается вплоть до духовного уровня.

Поэтому, ни отказавшись от платформы ума, ни поднявшись над ней, проблема вожделения не уходит.
Она следует за нами вплоть до уровня освобождения по типу преданного. То же и с анартхами.




> Когда мы поднимаемся на уровень разума, у нас в бОльшей степени открыты 
> духовные представления о жизни и духовное видение вещей, но ложное эго остается, хотя, оно слабее. 
> Когда мы поднимаемся на уровень сознания, то наше мышление (мы) перестает себя отождествлять с умом 
> и разумом.
> 
> Мышление остается всегда. Вопрос в том, какое это мышление. Точно также как и *любовь и 
> отношения есть везде и всегда.* Вопрос лишь в ее качестве.


"Поднявшись на уровень сознания" - звучит так как будто живое существо в материальном мире не имеет 
сознания. Отношения есть не везде. Какие же отношения если вокруг пустота?
Или с брахманом какие могут быть отношения?



> Но это не значит, что мы от них отказываемся. Когда мы находимся на платформе разума, мы можем лучше 
> контролировать ум. А на платформе сознания ум полностью под нашим контролем. И речь идет лишь о 
> том, чтобы ум был под нашим контролем. И когда мы говорим, допустим, отключить ум, это значит 
> прекратить поток мыслей, которые он генерирует в ненужный для этого момент. Не более того, как 
> можно отказаться полностью от ума? Наоборот, я полностью с Вами согласен, что ум и разум это 
> необходимые абсолютно матер. элементы, кот. нам нужны в этом мире, чтобы достичь Высшей цели. 
> Я с Вами тут полностью согласен. Не вижу противоречий.
> Вы думаете, что мы буддисты, которые проповедуют пустоту? Много раз я уже говорил, что это не так.


Кажется Прабхупада говорил, что ум нужно одухотворить. Можно тысячу раз говорить что мы не буддисты,
а на деле практиковать буддизм. По факту ваша теория близка к теории нирваны, как бы вы это ни называли.
То есть отстранение от всего ради избавления от страданий, причиной которых вы называете "платформа ума".
Это не причина, это следствие. Следствие прекращения служения. И может быть еще хуже, еще худшая
платформа, если и дальше не служить. Поэтому живое существо если хочет улучшения, должно вновь
начать служить тому проявлению Бхагавана, который проявлен на его уровне (не теоретически), и с этого 
момента никакие платформы ему больше не будут мешать, а будут лишь помогать, поскольку оно будет помогать 
и им (этим платформам, состоящим из тех или иных шакти, также желающих служения), и когда в этом служении 
существо, пройдя различные райские миры, дойдет до уровня служения Вишну, с этого момента оно будет 
освобождено, будет вытолкнуто в беспримесную са-чит-ананду внешнего мира Вайкунтхи, а дальше, если будет 
привлечено чем-то более возвышенным, чам Вайкунтха, падет с Вайкунтхи 
вновь на грешную Землю, подобно тому, как это описано в Бр. Бхагаватамрите
уже будет развивать свое служение здесь на уровне освобождения вплоть до духовного мира Вриндавана.
А если Вайкунтха удовлетворит его, то получит духовное тело одного из внешних миров Вайкунхи.



> Тоже самое касается тела в широком смысле. Никто не говорит, что нужно его бросить. Наоборот, 
> речь идет о том, чтобы очищать его от негативных установок, которые у нас есть, если мы находимся 
> на платформе ума. Т.е. отождествляем себя с умом.
> 
> Никто нигде не говорит, что нужно отказываться полностью от тела сейчас, все что нам нужно, это 
> подняться на уровень сознания, очистить тело осознанно, и самое главное, идти к Высшей духовной цели.
> 
> Вы делаете акцент на рисках отклонения. Но я уже сказал, что риски есть всегда и везде. Невозможно 
> идти и не натыкаться на риски упасть. Риск будет всегда и везде. И как Вы правильно сказали, кто 
> ...


Да я не о рисках говорю, а о радикальном, в принципе непреодолимом препятствии. Капля должна попасть
в реку, если хочет в океан. 

Насчет очистки тела, ничего вы не очистите без бхакти, т.к.
тело это огромный конгломерат могущественных шакти, ваши 8нм ничего там своей силой не очистят.
Чистота имеется в виду пригодность тела к служению. Пригодность самолета к полету.
Чтобы тело помогло вытолкнуть вашу душу в духовный мир, оно должно само быть 
организовано по принципу многоступенчатой ракеты, и главное, чтобы все ступени
работали. Работали - означает работали в служении. Низшие ступени служат высшим.
И в самом высшем уровне служат душе в её служении Кришне.
Строгая субординация служения и на самом верхнем уровне душа.
"Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом 
стоит она [душа]."Бг 3.42
"О могучерукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, 
человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и 
таким образом, духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение." 3.43

Вот таким образом решается проблема любой платформы. В организованой иерархии служения, где
всё подчиняется целям служения сверху вниз и наверху стоит душа в её служении верховному Кришне.
А не каким-то там включением-выключением. Если вы выключите одну из ступеней, в нашем с вами
случае ступень ума, то ваша ракета никуда никогда не полетит.
Ум надо не выключить, а занять в служении. Как и всё остальное. Это тыщу раз повторял Прабхупада.
Таинство заключается в том, что такое служение, а не в том, что делать с умом или вожделением.

Все уровни тела должны быть так организованы, что они служат.

Грязь - это запачканность шакти гунами. Изначально чистые духовные энергии соприкоснулись с гунами 
и преватились в нечто совсем другое. Сейчас наше тело - проводник грязных энергий.
на таких энергиях далеко не улетишь, тут вы правы. Но где взять чистые? Во первых отказаться
от тысячу раз пережеванного. Вегетарианство питает тело продуктами от наиболее чистого источника
- солнца. Мясоедение питает тело продуктами уже пережеванными кем-то, то есть грязными.
Далее - ахимса, ненасилие, тоже избавляет нас от грязи. Далее - исполнение дхармы.
И далее, исполнение еще более чистой дхармы - служение Кришне.
Из этого служения и рождаются чистые энергии. Из Кришны они исходят. Чем ближе
к Кришне, тем они чище. И так очищается тело.

Без служения Кришне что-бы вы ни делали, какие бы епитимьи, шаткармы, самоистязания - ничего
это не поможет в деле очищения до того уровня, до которого это необходимо.

Конечно какие-то результаты есть, но эти результаты совершенно недостаточные для
удовлетворения Кришны. По сравнению с обычными людьми такие йоги или буддисты почти
святые могут быть, но по сравнению с реальными преданными, их чистота совершенно
недостаточна и им негде взять средство для дальнейшего очищения, поскольку они
не заняты самой чистой деятельностью, а всего лишь сторонятся грязи.

Я не говорю, что имперсоналисты или буддисты грязны, но как по вашему, кто чище, тот 
кто непрерывно соприкасается с бесконечно чистой субстанцией или тот кто
всего лишь сторонится грязи?

В принципе конечно, йог может медитировать на сат-чит-ананду и таким образом
обрести первозданную чистоту. Но это чистота размером 8нм, поскольку
капля воды не может вымыть всё его тело. Имперсоналист
всего лишь умело прячется от грязи чтобы защитить свое сознание от
внешнего воздействия и не потерять драгоценный контейнер 8нм, в котором купается
его чистая душа. Действительно чистая, тут нет вопросов. Сат-чит-ананда.
И ему тяжело это в нашем мире, ему надо в Гималаи, ему надо медитировать,
иначе все кругом пачкает его и он рискует забыть о своем контейнере.
Он не вступает ни в споры, избегает передряг, он не боец, он избегальщик.
Его вроде бы и нет. Всё ему всё равно. И то хорошо, и се хорошо, иначе
надо противостоять, а это ему кишка тонка.
Он недостаточно чист даже для того, чтобы начать служение, и потому заботится
о своей душе, не принося пользы никому.

Преданный же очищает саму грязь, едва прикоснувшись к ней. Его невозможно
запачкать. Он не выходит из под очищающего душа, который заодно очищает
и тех с кем он соприкасается. Ему не надо в гималаи, ему плевать на кали-югу,
от одного пинка Кришны которому он служит тысячи Раху разлетаются в стороны.
Преданный очищает всё. Преданный не может согрешить даже если убьет кого-то. 
Он может съесть корову и остаться чистым преданным. Он очищает целые миры и 
ничто не может помешать ему. Он не заботится о себе, но заботится обо всех. 
Богини процветания ищут послужить ему. Слуги Ямараджа разбегаются перед ним.
Такова сила преданного служения.

Так что чистота чистотой, а все познается в сравнении.

Мне кажется вы говорите теоретически обо всём этом, не очень то осознавая как на самом деле что
происходит и как всё устроено. И отсюда вся эта путаница, которую вы где-то услышали, себе представили, 
но толком живьем не видели. А если не видели, то есть гуру, садху, шастры для устранения ликбеза.

Преданный в свое время постепенно познает аспекты сат, чит и ананды благодаря служению (не книжному естественно). 
Вся эта сат-чит-ананда присутствует в духовном мире точно также как и в дживе, только в намного большем 
количестве и степени и качестве. И даже в материи присутствует сат-чит-ананда, только
соединенная с гунами, искаженная, перекрученная, однако узнаваемая.
С-Ч-А в духовном мире в количестве как океан по сравнению с каплей или даже с молекулой атмы. В духовном 
мире это уже не аспекты, а целые шакти (хладини, сандхини, самвит).
Всё состоит из этих шакти. Но зная лишь аспект, каплю этого, вы никогде не постигните всего,
как зная лишь молекулу воды, вы не можете плыть под парусом в океане.
Так что с одной стороны это не препятствие, если служить этим шакти, а не избегать них,
а с другой стороны -  это одно из самых первых препятствий, если отстраняться (освобождаться) от них 
из-за приносимых ими беспокойство во имя молекулярно-образного аспекта сат-чит-ананды.
Это видно также и из писаний, что имперсоналисты практически ничего не знают о бхакти, то есть
не сделали в этом направлении ни шагу с самого начала.

"Каждому из этих аспектов Господа (сат, чит и ананде) соответствует одно из трех проявлений духовной 
энергии. Эти три проявления духовной энергии носят название хладини (энергия блаженства), сандхини 
(энергия вечности) и самвит (энергия знания). Тот, кто постиг их, обладает полным знанием о Верховном 
Господе...
Часть энергии Господа, именуемая сандхини, поддерживает существование духовных обителей, объектов 
и времени. На части, именуемой самвит, покоится знание и всевозможные взаимоотношения и эмоции, 
свойственные каждой обители. Наконец, часть, именуемая хладини, делает доступным все разнообразие 
блаженства, царящего в разных частях духовного царства. Таким образом, Бог как реальное существо 
проявляет Себя посредством Своей энергии....

Соприкасаясь с энергией Господа, именуемой хладини-шакти, душа испытывает блаженство. Сандхини-шакти 
— это источник духовного тела, самвит-шакти — источник воли и знания, а хладини-шакти — источник 
блаженства. Когда в душе соединяются эти три энергии, она раскрывается полностью. Вечное тело души 
является частицей духа, воля души — частицей самвит-шакти, а испытываемое душой блаженство — мельчайшей 
частицей хладини-шакти. Такова сущность души и ее дхарма. Когда благодаря хладини-шакти душа начинает 
проявлять признаки экстаза, говорится, что она достигла уровня рати."
Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита

Я не говорил развей привязанность, а потом сат-чит-ананда.
Вы можете постичь лишь аспект сат-чит-ананды его в молекулярном уровне размеров 8нм, либо 
же как энергии Господа в духовном мире размером 750миллионов йоджан или 10 триллионов километров.
Есть разница?

Вот всего лишь тот выбор о котором я вам говорю. Либо вы отказываетесь от шакти (которые сейчас
вас беспокоят) и тогда ваш путь лежит к блаженству и знанию размером 8нм и хрупкому балансу, который
поведет вас прочь от жизни, и всё равно никогда не достижим окончательно. Либо же вы решаете
вопрос беспокойства через предложение беспокоящей вас шакти Кришне, тогда вы точно также
избавляетесь от страданий, как и в первом случае, однако получаете в награду
блаженство, вечность и знание размером 10триллионов километров, погружаясь в самый котел жизни
вместо того, чтобы избегать её. 
При таком размере это всё С-Ч-А принимает настолько невероятные качества (тот случай, когда количество 
переходит в качество - согласитесь что качества океана отличаются от качеств молекулы воды несмотря
на молекулярную идентичность на базовом уровне), настолько невероятные качества, что
живое существо становится немыслимо счастливым и живущим в мире таких любовных
отношений настолько высокого уровня и качества, о котором сторонники молекулярной по размеру
любви и молекулярного по размеру знания естественно ничего конечно и слыхом не слыхивали.

Они просто нищие со своими 8нм по сравнению с служащими Кришне дживами, у стоп которых
лежат все богатсва всех миров.

Вот это я и говорю, послужите Кришне с самого начала, теми шакти что имеете вокруг себя,
предварительно найдя в них проявления Кришны (иначе кому будете служить? не фантазии ведь бесплодной), 
ведь согласно Шри Чайтанья ШИкшамрите, Господь проявляет себя через энергии, в том числе
и через то, что здесь вокруг нас и внутри нас и тогда, найдя Господа и послужив ему, получите свою сат-чит-ананду, но
в немыслимо лучшем виде, как количественно, так и качественно.

Вот в этом и лежит благо преданного служения.

И совсем не нужно для этого, а даже вредно познавать "молекулярную" сат-чит-ананду,
ради которой нужно отказаться от пинающей нас под зад шакти вместе со всем миром.

Не отказываться нам нужно. а служить. И никакой тут хитрости нет.

А то, что вы описали, выглядит путано и совершенно очевидно, что
написано человеком, не сведущим, не знающим что за всеми этими словами стоит,
как в Киндза-дза "А этот пацак все время говорит на языках, продолжения которых не знает!"

На то и писания для всех нас, если мы не сведующи, ну дык взять надо книжечку
знающего человека, вот например ту же Шри Чайтанья Шикшамриту или Джайва Дхарму
Шрилы Бхактивинода, если вас так заинтересовала сат-чит-ананда, и там всё по полочкам расписано,
что, где и как.

А насчет милости Кришны, так дорогу осилит идущий. Милость Кришны удивительно разборчива
с одной стороны, а с другой стороны в Кришна Самхите написано, что ворота Вайкунтхи открыты
для всех и каждого и Кришна ждет когда же вы туда войдете. Но конечно, если уповать на милость,
а самому ничего не делать, то это не случится никогда

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> По сути, я не увидел ничего ложного в том, что пишет Siddhanathadas, кроме как риска ухода 
> от главной духовной цели - достижения Кришны. Об этом я сразу же сказал в самом начале ветки. Ничего другого здесь 
> просто нет, никаких рисков и опасностей. Наоборот, всё это может принести пользу. А раздувать из своей подозрительности 
> и страхов что-то неимоверное - это тоже работа ума. Даже если Siddhanathadas не очень сильно сконцентрирован на 
> Кришне, то это его выбор и его право.


То, что вы не увидели опасности, не означает что её там нет. Это всего лишь означает, что у вас
нет зрения, чтобы её увидеть. А раз нет зрения, то спросите у тех, у кого оно есть,
- у гуру, садху, шастры.

Насчет его выбор - верно, а насчет его право, - не верно, т.к. нарушение дхармы - это не право,
а преступление, за что, как известно будет наказание. И что интересно, как раз
в романе "преступление и наказание", задался подобным же вопросом подобный же преступник права, 
"тварь ли я дрожащая или право имею?". Вот как потом оказалось не имеет права и что "я себя убил,
а не старушонку". Так вот как бы и нам себя не убить подобным же "право имею".
Ибо по писаниям же это именуется духовное самоубийство.



> Даже это нужно воспринимать спокойно. Зачем нам бояться. Неужели наше 
> Сознание Кришны так слабо, а Кришна так легко нас оставит на этом пути. 
> Никто не говорит, чтобы мы становились его учениками.


Преданные же не импресоналисты чтобы спокойно смотреть как человек
гибнет. Нужно сделать всё возможное чтобы это предотвратить.
И вот тогда уже быть спокойным.



> Бездумное следование каким бы то ни было вещам, даже самым правильным, не приведет 
> к истине. В этом и есть истинный персонализм. Свобода выбора. У всех нас есть свое право, 
> свое мышление. Только идя свободным путем можно сделать свободный выбор, *осознанный*.
>  До тех пор, пока сознание окутано СТРАХОМ разве можно достичь Кришны.


тут вы правы, само ничего не будет. Преданный станет преданным не за одежду или
за тупое следование, а за реальный поиск Кришны и поиск служения Кришне.
И тут уже любая свобода, никаких ограничений.



> Надо подняться на уровень СОЗНАНИЯ и сделать осознанный выбор куда идти в конечно счете уже сейчас, в 
> этом матер. мире, к Кришне.
> В этом принципиальный момент. Я и раньше об этом говорил на этом форуме.


Осознанный выбор мы пока сделать не можем, но усилия в поиске этого выбора прилагать уже можем.
Куда не знаем, но искать вот это "куда" можем. А также можем искать "как идти".
Когда будет найдено "куда" и "как", а для этого никаких вообще ограничений,
тогда уже всё будет сделано.

Писания же нужны для 2- вещей - первое - дать идею "куда и как", сузить круг поиска,
а также проверять себя уже на пути, что не сбился.

Вот и всё.

Зачастую действительно, народ читает или слушает, ага, вот надо то-то, и делает, думая,
что что-то делает. А на самом деле не делает, т.к. писание не может дать
точного рецепта ибо написано языком двойственности. Рецепт же лежит
в мире недвойственности и не может быть объяснен ни на одном из
существующих языков. Писание пытается перевести не двойственную абсолютную вещь
на язык двойственности и тут натыкается на двойственное сознание читателя, 
каждый из которых понимает в прочитанном что-то свое. И для устранения
этого дефекта понимания, нужно либо быть авантюристом без страха и упрека
и перепробовать всё на свете в поисках Кришны, и таки добиться этого, хоть
и рискуя под пулями, либо же прибегнуть к помощи гуру, который может
устранить недвойственность индивидуальными объяснениями конкретному человеку.
Всё это доступно присутствует в нашей практике и жаловаться не на что. Всё в наших руках.




> Не делайте из учения догматическое течение. Всё это природа ума. На этой платформе не достичь 
> истинного счастья СК.
> P.s. Суть моего посыла в том, что нужно развивать свое мышление в СК осознанно. Использовать 
> для этого всё, что есть в этом мире. От буддизма до суфизма, от цигуна до йоги, от медитаций 
> до общения. Не нужно выдавать желаемое за действительное. Если будем целыми днями читать одно 
> и тоже много лет, без обдумывания, то разве мы достигнем СК. Ведь нужно не просто читать, а нужно 
> мыслить, свободно мыслить причем. Не нужно слепо перенимать никаких мыслеформ. Нужно дойти до 
> понимания, осознания личного, а не просто на уровне ума. Мы можем сколько угодно пародировать что-то, 
> быть комедиантами в духовной жизни, но это не снимет с нас ответственности всё равно. Ответственность 
> за нашу судьбу и наш выбор лежит на нас самих.


Не природа ума, а двойственность, духовный ум становится недвойственным когда одухотворяется
на платформе служения. Нужно устранить двойственность. А вот как это сделать, кстати может хорошо 
помочь ум, если порассуждает на тему что же такое двойственность и где она заканчивается
и начинается абсолют. Совершив такой подвиг ум может легко стать недвойственным и тогда
писание никогда уже не станет для него догматическим, т.к. ум будет видеть в нем абсолютную
недвойсвтенную суть, хотя и описанную двойсвтенными словами. И для этого тоже нужен ум.
Ум легко может решить эту задачу если конечно им пользоваться, а не забивать им гвозди.

Насчет пробовать всё подряд, это неплохо, главное не забывать свою цель. И вы же сами
говорили о том, что плохо бездумное следование. Делать всё подряд это довольно бездумно,
не разумно.
Гопа Кумар прошел все виды миров, но бездумно он не смог бы это сделать, и везде ему 
предлагали остаться, и каждый говорил, что его Господь самый
верховный. Точно также и все учения будут говорить что их Господь самый верховный.
Но истинный искатель заранее знает и узнает своего Господа, ведь именно поэтому он и 
пустился в путь, никогда не изменит своему Господу, и везде узнает своего Господа. 
И за такую верность, Господь будет ему помогать.
Чтобы узнать своего Господа, тоже можно применить ум вместо бездумного следования
всему что попало. Господь описан во всех учениях и действительно разумно
походить по разным учениями и посмотреть, поискать, поузнавать, он это или нет.

В общем обманутый обманываться рад. Каждый ищет своего Господа. Кому то и деньги Господь.
Кого бы и где бы ты ни искал, не сможешь найти никого, кроме своего Господа.
Если ищешь обмануться, то самые истинные учения и учителя не исправят тебя,
а если ищешь истину, то даже не зная вообще никакого учения, господь будет
посылать к тебе проводников пока сам не приведет тебя к Себе.

Скорее учение разрушится и превратится в прах и падет перед искренним искателем истины, 
чем сможет свернуть искреннего искателя с истинного пути. Так Господь защищает своего
преданного который ищет его. Господь в его сердце сам ведет его к себе и разрушает
все преграды на его пути.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> если судить не предвзято и объективно - невозможно достичь "проникновения" 
> в изначальное чистое сознание Кришны (в его сердцевину) изначального блаженства ФЛЕЙТЫ, а не тени 
> от нее - если не практиковать Сахаджи. Именно здесь прячется АМРИТА мед и нектар сознания Кришны, 
> однако его никто не заметит и не почувствует если будут практиковать только лишь одни наставления 
> Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада сделал всё возможно чтобы этот мед экстаз остались не замеченными. 
> Потому что это супер секретные сведения и нельзя разоглашать их не посвященным в духовную науку. 
> Только лишь из сострадания к обусловленным душам мудрецы делятся секретами Освобождения...


Это фантазии и слухи. Прабхупада дал всё что нужно - ключи от всего. Каждый может попробовать ключик,
а как он себя поведет, вставленный в замочную скважину, это уже зависит индивидуально от человека,
от его внутреннего знания, и никак не зависит от Прабхупады. Ключик есть, что еще нужно?
Остальное человек сам добавит к ключику, если знает чего не хватает.
И нет никакой возможности объяснить это недостающее знание. Оно либо есть, либо его нет
и взять неоткуда. Вот разве что милость.
Поэтому к Прабхупаде не может быть никаких претензий. И с другой стороны, если даже всё расскажи и 
выложи, все равно кроме вреда ничего не будет, поскольку это знание правильно все равно применить
может только тот, кому оно вложено внутрь, а не прочитано. Кришна знание и забвение. И никакие тексты
и практики тут не помогут.
Поэтому Прабхупада рассказал именно то, что нужно и именно столько сколько нужно. И это доказывает 
что учение в высшей степени истинное и что Прабхупада владел всей полнотой знания.

Вот именно в тот момент когда всё казалось бы сделано, ключик вставлен, а Кришны всё нет,
вот тут и возникает потребность что-то добавить. Во первых знание что именно должно произойти,
ведь вроде бы всё сделано, то есть знание Кришны, а во вторых, если есть это знание,
то еще и знание что именно нужно добавить чтобы Кришна стал Кришной, ожил, явился,
то есть знание как предаться.

Этого нигде и никак не напишешь.

Как Драупади, Кришна ждал когда бросит придерживать свое платье и поднимет обе руки,
положится на Кришну, а не на себя, не на платье. Драупади знала Кришну и в ситуации знала как предаться.

Вот этого не хватает каждому - знания Кришны и знания как предаться когда ключик
вроде бы вставлен, наставление выполнено, а Кришна всё не появляется и не спасает.
И это невозможно описать, даже имея самые благие намерения. 

Количество практики тут не имеет значение, имеет значение качество преданности.
И если есть качество преданности, то со временем, количество преданности переходит в качество
преданности, в насыщение нектара.
А методы увеличения количества могут быть любые. Но если самой преданности нет, то 
количество и варианты практики не помогут (хоть сахаджи, хоть не сахаджи), само по себе оно в преданность 
не перерастет. Преданность появляется только из преданности, как жизнь происходит
из жизни.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Чтобы момент истины наступил в нашей жизни, как он наступил в жизни Драупади, 
мы должны также не побояться обнажить свою внутреннюю сущность, как не побоялась
Драупади отпустить платье, ради того, чтобы вторую руку поднять к Кришне. 
И в тот момент истины явился Кришна и надежно защитил эту её внутреннюю сущность, 
сделав сари бесконечным.

Мы же боимся даже себе признаться в своей внутренней сущности. Мы крепко 
держим наши внешние покровы души в своих руках и не собираемся 
кому-либо сдаваться - предаваться.

Соответственно момент истины не наступает в нашей жизни, хотя мы следуем
казалось бы всем наставлениям всех известных учений.

Так что дело не в методах йоги, сахаджа она или еще какая, не в очищениях,
не в недостатке наставлений и скрытых таинствах,
а только лишь в нашей искренности перед самими собой, в готовности
раскрыть нашу внутреннюю сущность и в нашей преданности.

Это связанные вещи. Если мы преданы, то мы готовы раскрыться. 
Если мы непреданы, то мы скрытны. Непреданы мы часто от того,
что не знаем хорошо того, кому предаваться. Так что это тоже
связанные вещи - знание Кришны и преданность ему. Невозможно
предаваться тому, кого не знаешь.

Подобное же происходит и в семейной жизни, но на более
грубом уровне. Знакомятся, влюбляются, предаются, раскрываются.

То есть по аналогии нужно бы познакомиться с Кришной
до того, как предаваться ему. Предание уже происходит
на уровне первой любви к тому с кем познакомился и узнал
его.

----------


## VitaliyT

ЕвгенийК

Спасибо


Простите, но если Вы внимательно прочитаете сами что написали, то Вы увидите противоречия в своих же собственных словах и цитатах, которые Вы приводите. В большей степени Ваши тексты пропитаны умствованием. Вы не услышали то, о чем я Вам говорил. Это понятно. Общение в интернете через форум часто несет такие издержки.

По 3-му кругу идти смысла нет. Мне вполне понятно всё что Вы пишите. Попробуйте услышать других. Не умом, сердцем. В этом и есть суть всего, что я говорил. Умом нельзя постичь истину, которая находится за пределами ума.

Я не уверен, что Вы последуете моему совету. Но всё таки: Читайте внимательно Бхагавад-Гиту и поймите базовые вещи: природу ума, разума, сознания. Приобретите прочный фундамент знаний. Это Вам поможет быть стабильным и крепким в духовной жизни. Только так Вы достигните цели и на разочаруетесь раньше времени. ОБратите внимание как Кришна учит относиться к другим людям и всем живым существам. Но самое главное, что Вам надо понять, что Вы находитесь на платформе ума, на которой нельзя достичь СК. Нужно подняться над этим уровнем мышления. Поймите это. Это и есть открыться, то о чем так много Вы пишите.


Спасибо всем за общение.

Больше не смогу писать в ближайшее время, так что простите. Счастья всем в Сознании Кришны!

ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## VitaliyT

Последнее что могу сказать по этому вопросу.

Всё что благоприятно для развития нашего духовного понимания, нашего самоосознания, а главное, для развития Сознания Кришны, мы можем и должны использовать.

Я глубже изучил и прослушал Siddhanathadas. Могу сказать, что это может быть полезным. Что-то я уже использовал и знал, что-то я лучше для себя подчерпнул. Никаких отклонений нет. Более того, важность темы, которую Siddhanathadas поднимает, а именно выход с платформы ума - архиважная.

Поэтому я еще глубже солидарен и поддерживаю Siddhanathadas.

Путь к Высшей цели не тривиален. Это не многополосное шоссе, а скорее тропа. Если у нас есть цель, и мы действительно этого страстно желаем, то ничто нам не помешает, а наоборот, будет помогать.

В добавок я могу привести выдержку, которую прочитал как раз сегодня: 

"По обычаям ведического общества незамужние девушки в возрасте от десяти до четырнадцати лет, чтобы получить хорошего мужа, должны поклоняться либо Господу Шиве, либо богине Дурге. Но юные гопи Вриндавана уже были очарованы красотой Кришны. Тем не менее перед самым приходом зимы в месяц аграхаяна (октябрь-ноябрь) все они дали обет поклоняться богине Дурге. Сначала они ели хавишьянну, блюдо из мунг-дала и риса, сваренных вместе без специй и куркумы. Веды рекомендуют такую пищу для очищения тела перед ритуальной церемонией. Все незамужние гопи ежедневно рано утром омывались в Ямуне и затем возносили поклонение богине Катьяяни. Катьяяни - одно из имен богини Дурги. Ей поклоняются, слепив ее изображение из песка, взятого на берегу Ямуны. В Ведах говорится, что образ божества можно сделать из самых разных материалов: его можно нарисовать красками, изготовить из металла или драгоценных камней, из дерева, глины или камня. Кроме того, поклоняющийся божеству может создать его образ в своем сердце. Философы-имперсоналисты (майявади) считают такие образы божества плодом воображения, но в ведических писаниях их полагают тождественными либо Верховному Господу, либо соответствующему полубогу.

 Незамужние гопи делали изображение богини Дурги и поклонялись ему, зажигая светильники, воскуривая благовония, надевая на божество гирлянды и умащая его чанданой. Они подносили Дурге плоды, зерно и зеленые ветви. После обряда поклонения, согласно обычаю, можно просить божество о благословении. Девушки с великим трепетом молились богине Катьяяни и просили: "О могущественная внешняя энергия Бога! О высшая мистическая сила! О владычица материального мира! О богиня, окажи милость и сделай так, чтобы сын Махараджи Нанды Кришна стал нашим мужем". Вайшнавы, как правило, не поклоняются полубогам. Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур строго запретил это всем, кто хочет совершенствоваться в чистом преданном служении. Однако мы видим, что гопи, которые любят Кришну, как никто другой, поклонялись богине Дурге. Почитатели полубогов иногда говорят, что даже гопи поклонялись богине Дурге, *однако необходимо понять, какова была их цель.* Обычно к Дурге обращаются за материальными дарами. Но гопи Вриндавана в своих молитвах просили богиню о том, чтобы получить в мужья Господа Кришну. *Преданный, который посвящает Кришне все свои дела и поступки, может воспользоваться любыми способами, чтобы достичь поставленной цели*. Гопи старались всеми средствами угодить Кришне или услужить Ему. Таково их неповторимое свойство. Они целый месяц поклонялись богине Дурге, чтобы получить в мужья Кришну, сына Махараджи Нанды, и каждый день молились об этом."

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Всё что благоприятно для развития нашего духовного понимания, нашего самоосознания, а главное, *для развития Сознания Кришны, мы можем и должны использовать.*
> 
> Я глубже изучил и прослушал Siddhanathadas. Могу сказать, что *это может быть полезным*. Что-то я уже использовал и знал, что-то я лучше для себя почерпнул. *Никаких отклонений нет*. Более того, важность темы, которую Siddhanathadas поднимает, а именно *выход с платформы ума* - архиважная.
> 
> Поэтому я еще глубже солидарен и поддерживаю Siddhanathadas.
> 
> Путь к Высшей цели не тривиален. Это не многополосное шоссе, а скорее тропа. Если *у нас есть цель*, и мы действительно этого *страстно желаем*, то *ничто нам не помешает, а наоборот, будет помогать.*


Я очень благодарен Вам, VitaliyT, за время, которое Вы нашли для более детального изучения предлагаемых мной материалов. Видя, что Вам эти техники действительно способны помочь, они рабочие и востребованные, разумные преданные последуют Вашему примеру и самостоятельно разберутся в необходимости и важности ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ как платформы осознанного служения Кришне.

Почему за массой мудрых слов и цитат нам порой бывает трудно сделать истинный выбор? Потому, что мы не чувствует внутреннего состояния говорящего. Мы скользим на поверхности ума, где всё чинно и правильно, не погружаясь глубже.

Если говорящий напряжён, находится в состоянии войны (пусть даже самой правильной и религиозной!), то всё его послание будет заряжено стрессом. И эта разрушительная двойственность раздирает наше существо на части, высасывая из нас колоссальную энергию и опустошая наш внутренний мир. 

Когда со мной делятся обидами, я говорю следующее: "Разве счастливый, умиротворённый и довольный человек будет кому-то причинять беспокойства? Зачем ему это? Он несёт лишь то, в чём он живёт сам. А от кого идут проблемы, угрозы, оскорбления, хамство, подлость, хитрость и т.д.? От глубоко несчастных людей, которые не способны наполнить мир ни чем, кроме несчастья. Потому, что другого они просто не знают, они живут только так. Поэтому зачем гневаться и обижаться на несчастных людей, они и так страдают. Посочувствуйте им и помолитесь за них".

----------


## Чайтанья дас

> Если говорящий напряжён, находится в состоянии войны (пусть даже самой правильной и религиозной!), то всё его послание будет заряжено стрессом. И эта разрушительная двойственность раздирает наше существо на части, высасывая из нас колоссальную энергию и опустошая наш внутренний мир. 
> 
> Когда со мной делятся обидами, я говорю следующее: "Разве счастливый, умиротворённый и довольный человек будет кому-то причинять беспокойства? Зачем ему это? Он несёт лишь то, в чём он живёт сам. А от кого идут проблемы, угрозы, оскорбления, хамство, подлость, хитрость и т.д.? От глубоко несчастных людей, которые не способны наполнить мир ни чем, кроме несчастья. Потому, что другого они просто не знают, они живут только так. Поэтому зачем гневаться и обижаться на несчастных людей, они и так страдают. Посочувствуйте им и помолитесь за них".


Мы живем в мире "двойственности" в кали югу где каждый, абсолютно каждый человек является асуром (осознает он это или нет) и это нормально для кали юги и единственная мотивация для всех людей быть добренькими - это чувственное удовольствие... (закон бумеранга).
Однако, идея сознания Кришны заключается в "оказании почтения всем и каждому"... и мы должны оказывать почтение (преданное служение) Евгению... тем более что ... в его словах - абсолютная истина (выраженная в горькой форме).
Абсолютную истину можно выражать и послаще... Чувственное удовольствие "опасно" (и даже смертельно опасно - об этом свидетельствуют ШАСТРЫ, Садху) и тем не менее, как "феномен" объективно существующий в реальности сознания Кришны - этот феномен можно изучать. Чувственное удовольствие в сознании Кришны - имеет целостный завершённый проект. Этот проект - и есть "просветление" в рамках которого чувственное удовольствие не несет за собой греха - более того, оно является "обязанностью" того кто обладает "трансцендентальным знанием" психотехникой оживления Кришны.. проливающего потоки Амриты на сознание преданного (а также проливающего дожди благословений в материальном мире).
Существуют такие "возможности" преданного служения о которых мы даже и не подозреваем что они есть... (если мы о них не знаем, это не значит что их нет)... Существует феномен чистого сознания Кришны объективно существующий проект йоги удовлетворяющий все наши желания (древо желаний) и не имеющий негативных кармических последствий греха - тк в первую очередь это "абсолютно чистое безгрешное чувственное удовольствие" удовлетворяет Кришну Нарайяну (проливает дожди в материальном мире) и как следствие - удовлетворяет преданного Кришны, который выполняет эти "обязанности": психотехнику высшего трансцендентального знания..

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если говорящий напряжён, находится в состоянии войны 
> (пусть даже самой правильной и религиозной!), то всё его послание будет заряжено стрессом. 
> И эта разрушительная двойственность раздирает наше существо на части, высасывая из нас 
> колоссальную энергию и опустошая наш внутренний мир. 
> Когда со мной делятся обидами, я говорю следующее: "Разве счастливый, умиротворённый 
> и довольный человек будет кому-то причинять беспокойства? Зачем ему это?


О, где то я уже это слышал:
"Пусть лучше сыновья Дхритараштры с оружием в руках убьют меня на поле боя, безоружного и 
не сопротивляющегося.
Промолвив это на поле боя, Арджуна отбросил в сторону лук и стрелы и сел в 
колеснице, охваченный скорбью.
Я не знаю, как совладать с этой оглушающей меня скорбью. Я не смогу избавиться от нее, даже если 
завоюю цветущее царство, которому не будут грозить никакие враги, и обрету власть, какой обладают 
небожители.
Произнеся эти обращенные к Кришне слова, Арджуна, покоритель врагов, промолвил: «Говинда, 
я не буду сражаться» — и умолк.
Увидев, что Арджуна охвачен состраданием и скорбью, а глаза его полны слез, Мадхусудана, Кришна, 
произнес такие слова.
О сын Притхи, не поддавайся унизительному малодушию. Оно не подобает тебе. Вырви из сердца эту 
постыдную слабость и воспрянь, о герой, карающий врагов.
О Арджуна, как могла эта скверна одолеть тебя? Такое поведение недостойно того, кто знает 
истинную цель жизни. Оно приведет человека не в рай, а к бесславию.
Если же ты не выполнишь Мою волю и не вступишь в сражение, то выберешь неверный путь. 
Твоя природа все равно заставит тебя сражаться.
Бг 18.60 Под влиянием иллюзии ты отказываешься сейчас действовать согласно Моему повелению. 
Но твоя собственная природа все равно заставит тебя действовать точно так же, о сын Кунти."

Действительно, по вашему умиротворенный и счастливый человек оставит всех остальных
в их болоте и тем самым проявит мирское сострадание. Но Прабхупада различал мирское
сострадание и сострадание к душе. Из мирского сострадания мы должны оставить всех
в покое и не беспокоить их, пускай себе занимаются своим имперсонализмом, майавадой,
буддизмом на здоровье. Ведь не могу же я их побеспокоить. Ни-ни. Лучше буду заниматься
своим счастьем и блаженством. А что до ближнего, то он мне должен бы быть по барабану,
ну с моим-то счастьем нафиг он мне нужен.

Но согласно духовному состраданию сложно пройти мимо таких заблудших душ, 
видя как их усилия направлены в пустое место.

И ачарьи всегда, когда это было возможно, показывали нам пример, развенчивая учения 
имперсоналистов и майавади, называя их врагами сознания Кришны, ну а раз есть 
враги, то есть и битва.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ЕвгенийК
> Простите, но если Вы внимательно прочитаете сами что написали, то Вы увидите противоречия в своих же 
> собственных словах и цитатах, которые Вы приводите. В большей степени Ваши тексты пропитаны умствованием. 
> Вы не услышали то, о чем я Вам говорил. Это понятно. Общение в интернете через форум часто несет такие 
> издержки.
> 
> По 3-му кругу идти смысла нет. Мне вполне понятно всё что Вы пишите. Попробуйте услышать других. Не умом, 
> сердцем. В этом и есть суть всего, что я говорил. Умом нельзя постичь истину, которая находится за 
> пределами ума.
> ...


А если вы почитаете внимательно свой пост, то увидите, что ничего конкретного не написали, то есть
просто общие рекомендации. И это в ответ на мои совершенно точные и конкретные замечания. Даже с цифрами.

Вот если бы вы не отключали ум почем зря, то смогли бы конкретно привести противоречия которые 
увидели у меня, с тем, чтобы указать на них. Так делают в спорах не только
новички, но и мудрецы. А так, без конкретики, похоже на отписку.

Сознание Кришны - не общие слова, а конкретная вещь.

Если вам есть чем возразить, возразите. А так все разбежались.

Вот еще вам конкретный ответ на ваши общие слова. Вот вы заладили умом нельзя, истина за пределами ума. 
Ну а как быть с духовным умом? Вы думаете у духовного тела нет духовного ума? Есть духовный ум,
и он рождается через одухотворение материального ума. А одухотворение материального ума происходит
через занятие его в служении Кришне. А служение Кришне происходит... и т.д.

И вот если вы свой материальный ум отключите, как советуют вам товарищи имперсоналисты,
то одухотворять, увы, будет нечего. И значит духовного тела не видать. Ибо какое же тело без ума.

Но вашим друзьям и не нужно духовное тело, их удовлетворяет сат-чит-ананда души без духовного тела.
Имперсональное освобождение в стороне от духовного мира Вайкунтх и Голоки. Путь к которому они и 
предлагают начать с отключения ума, ну и развивать имперсонализм рекомендуют через уход от
проблем (всё вокруг так хорошо), сконцентрирование на собственной ананде, и не обращать внимание на остальные 
падшие души с их проблемами. И для чего, скажите они это делают? А просто потому, что
иначе любое малейшее беспокойство выведет их из состояния счастливой медитации на собственую
ананду.

Вы видите, я совершенно конкретно указываю на проблему.

Шукадева Госвами рассказал историю Саубхари Муни, который занимался медитацией
на дне Ямуны (чтобы избежать беспокойств), но увидев двух совокупляющихся 
рыбок, почувствовал вожделение и сошел с пути йоги . Охваченный жаждой плотских 
наслаждений, он женился на всех дочерях Мандхаты. 

Вот таким же образом рано или поздно сходит с пути всякий имперсоналист.
В сознании же Кришны человеку не нужно прятаться на дно океана или бежать в
пещеры Гималаев.

Лекция по Бхагавад-Гите 3.1-5 
"
Арджуна саказал: “О джанардана, о Кешава! Почему Ты хочешь вовлечь меня в эту 
страшную войну, если считаешь, что путь разума лучше кармической деятельности?

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

В предыдущей главе Верховная божественная личность, Шри Кришна, очень подробно 
описал природу души, чтобы спасти Своего близкого друга Арджуну, тонущего в 
океане материальных страданий. Он рекомендовал ему следовать путем  буддха-йоги,  
или сознания Кришны. Иногда сознание Кришны неправильно понимается как некое пассивное 
состояние, и часто имеющий такое неверное представление удаляется в уединенное место, 
чтобы, воспевая святое имя Господа, в полной мере обрести сознание Кришны.

Лекция

Да, это очень важный момент. Иногда люди думают, что духовная жизнь - это значит 
удалиться от активной жизни. Таково общее впечатление у людей. Люди думают, что для 
того, чтобы развивать духовное знание, заниматься самоосознаием им нужно отправиться 
в какие-то пещеры в Гималаях, в какое-то уединенное место. Это тоже рекомендуется, 
но такие рекомендации предназначены для людей не способных заняться деятельностью 
в сознании Кришны.

Господь Кришна учит Арджуну, как человек может оставаться в своем положении, не 
важно кто он, в любом случае он может быть совершенным в сознании Кришны. Он 
может достичь совершенства. Такова суть учения Господа Кришны.

И также Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху. Он никогда не просил никого менять положение. 
Он просто советовал общаться с чистыми преданными и слушать их, вот и все. Шри 
Чайтанйа Махапрабху никогда никого не просил, - Сначала ты должен...

Как например Шанкарачарья. Теория Шанкарачарьи такова: сначала вы должны стать 
санйаси, принять отреченный уклад жизни и затем вы должны попытаться понять кто 
вы при помощи философии санкхйи. Поэтому, в соответствии с их пониманием, в их 
традиции всякий, кто принимает санйасу сразу же сливается с бытием Бога. Поэтому 
они обращаются друг к другу “Нарайана”. В сампрадайе Шанкары один санйаси обращается 
к другому санйаси называя его Нарайана.

Но здесь, в движении сознания Кришны нет никаких условий. Единственное условие, и 
даже не условие, это отдых. Например у нас есть это замечательное место и мы приглашаем 
людей,- пожалуйста приходите, присоединяйтесь к нам. И даже не обязательно приходить, 
танцевать с нами, петь с нами. Если человек просто приходит и смотрит, чем мы занимаемся 
- это будет также великим благом для него. Если кто-то хорошо отзывается об этом: О, 
это молодые люди и девушки, у них так все хорошо. Это также будет благом для него. 
И постепенно он поймет. Но люди настолько упрямы, что несмотря на наши постоянные 
приглашения,- пожалуйста приходите, присоединяйтесь к нам. У них нет времени."

Вы видите, Прабхупада пишет - ваш метод "предназначен для людей не способных заняться 
деятельностью в сознании Кришны." Вы спокойно можете проповедовать ваш метод где
угодно, но, простите, проповедовать это в обществе сознания Кришны, и надеяться
что вам это стерпят, просто наивно. Вы видно и вправду думаете, что сознание Кришны
- это некие сентименты - попрыгать, поплясать, а вот серьезное дело - это отключать
ум и сидеть 30 лет в гималаях в пещере.

Но Кришна и Чайтанья Махапрабху учат как описано выше, что преданный не боится
беспокойств, он может развивать СК в любом месте, занимаясь любой деятельностью.
Таково могущество СК. Ну и плоды несравнимы, о чем мы уже писали выше.

Ваша же теория точно совпадает с Шанкарачарьей. Вначале отречение-просветление (у Шанкарачарьи
саньяса), а потом уже что-то.

Почитайте вот конкретные данные почему Шанкарачарья всех обманул
http://www.sambandha.ru/shankara_mayavada/

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> что вам это стерпят, просто наивно. Вы видно и вправду думаете, что сознание Кришны
> - это некие сентименты - попрыгать, поплясать, а вот серьезное дело - это отключать
> ум и сидеть 30 лет в гималаях в пещере.


ЗЫ, вот и если вы так думаете, то как ни крути, получается вы ничего так и не поняли
в сознании Кришны. "И при этом осмеливатесь давать советы космического масштаба и космической
же глупости. (с) Преображенский Шарикову". И вот конкретно вам указываю, что еще одним конкретным
доказательством того, что вы ничего не поняли в сознании Кришны, является ваш общетеоретический, а не 
конкретно практический характер ваших рассуждений.

----------


## VitaliyT

ЕвгенийК

Желаю Вам достичь Высшей цели!


Успехов Вам!!! СЧАСТЬЯ В Сознании Кришны!

ХАРЕ КРШНА

P.s. Я тоже рассчитываю на успех-) спасибо всем-)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ЕвгенийК
> 
> Желаю Вам достичь Высшей цели!
> 
> 
> Успехов Вам!!! СЧАСТЬЯ В Сознании Кришны!
> 
> ХАРЕ КРШНА
> 
> P.s. Я тоже рассчитываю на успех-) спасибо всем-)


Виталий, если нам действительно интересен Кришна, то не будем бояться 
обсуждать любые темы, даже если они болезненны к нашей личности. 
Вот эта болезненность - мало того, что это пустяки по сравнению
с целью дискуссий, эта болезненность - наше лекарство, 
и именно эта болезненность стоит на нашем пути к Кришне и Кришна же,
который несомненно присутствует в любой такой дискуссии,
является лекарством от этой болезни.
"где двое или трое собраны во имя Мое, там Я посреди них (Мф. 18, 20)".

Поэтому вести дискуссии на эти темы - огромное благо для каждого из нас.

Удачи вам! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Чайтанья дас

"Превращения великого Дао неисчерпаемы" поэтому просветление - это всегда "не завершенный проект" ввиду его метацикличности, как только достигается "великий предел" одного аспекта просветления, он уже влечет за собой его условную противоположность. Мы все горим в аду "самсары" и есть только один выход в "Нирвану" через преданное служение Кришне, который подобно благословляющей луне тушит пожар самсары и дарует прибежище в Нирване, проливает амриту благословений. Просветление - это экологически чистый проект реализации "сварупы" изначальной природы человека. Какова изначальная природа человека? - его Божественные и демонические качества... Сатья Саи Баба учил - что человек человеку Бог, Сатья Саи Баба умел материализовывать драгоценные камни: рубины, алмазы и говорил, что этому может научиться каждый йог. Причиной тому Божественное сознание (источник всех ресурсов) если настроиться на волну космического Божественного сознания то можно черпать любые ресурсы с него, материализовывать на основе Сознания (своего и сознания Бога).
Господь Чайтанья реализовал сварупу Шримати Радхарани приняв облик и цвет ее тела, а также умонастроение "разлуки с Кришной". У господа Чайтаньи было две сварупы, он реализовал сварупу "верховной личности бога" Нарайяны, в которой каждый признавал Его "верховной личностью бога" и мечтал коснуться его лотосных стоп; так реализовал и сварупу гопи пребывающей в мадхурья расе (высшей расе в иерархии взаимоотношений с Кришной). Экстатическая любовь к богу супружеских сексуальных взаимоотношений с Кришной - это и есть высшая ступень просветления (совершенно полная реализация энергии кундалини и Нирваны). И сам господь Чайтанья подарил нам эту модель экологически чистого не оскверненного грехом просветления. В этой модели присутствуют две энергии наслаждения: внешняя и внутренняя. Внешняя энергия наслаждения - все люди являются богами воплощением Бхагавана Сатья Саи Бабы и внутренняя сокровенная энергия наслаждения - реализация сварупы Шримати Радхарани и ее высочайший экстаз. Этот экстаз запределен и экологически чист тк удовлетворяет в первую очередь самого Кришна Нарайяну проливает дожди в материальном мире, подобно благословляющей луне расточает капли Амриты по всему миру..
Харе Кришна

----------


## Брахмани д.д.

Спасибо Вам, siddhanathadas, за желание поделиться своей любовью!
Мне очень помогла медитация Ранти. В процессе ее применения оказалось, что я много десятилетий осуждала себя за юношескую глупую ошибку и не могла простить свою "первую любовь", подло обманувшего меня. Благодаря Вам мне удалось стереть эти глубоко записанные негативные осуждения, и я просто летаю от невесть откуда взявшейся легкости и радости! Спасибо Кришне, что вовремя послал Вас!
Стала наблюдать за своим умом, он болтает без конца! Скажите, неужели возможно повторять мантру без ума, просто слушая Святое Имя?

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Спасибо Вам, siddhanathadas, за желание поделиться своей любовью!


Пожалуйста, Брахмани д.д., мне очень радостно, что Вы чувствительный человек с благодарным сердцем. 



> Стала наблюдать за своим умом, он болтает без конца! Скажите, неужели возможно повторять мантру без ума, просто слушая Святое Имя?


Да, это возможно. Для начала нужно выйти на уровень невинности, что Вы и делаете, применяя медитацию Ранти. 

Вторым шагом будет погружение сознания вглубь себя и встреча с истинным собой. Закрепление на втором уровне даст Вам колоссальную свободу и разотождествление с умом. На этом уровне легко, непрестанно ощущая себя, повторять Святое Имя без оскорблений.

Можно пойти дальше и сделать третий шаг. Погружаясь ещё глубже в себя, мы в какой-то момент доходим до "дна", божественной опоры или Личности Бога, вечно пребывающим рядом с индивидуальной душой. Я это ощущаю, как находящимся на нежных и заботливых ладонях Кришны.

----------


## Брахмани д.д.

Знаете, siddhanathadas, Вы говорите про невинность. Я продолжаю применять медитацию Ранти, но не ощущаю невинности. Осуждение себя и других продолжается. Так противно... Я просто в отчаянии, как быть?! 
Ещё Вы говорите про встречу с истинным собой. Мне трудно это понять, как это возможно? Чувствую, что Вы говорите реализованно, но я не понимаю.
А как поэтично Вы, siddhanathadas, описали про ладони Кришны...

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Знаете, siddhanathadas, Вы говорите про невинность....


Да, невинность или безгрешность - это естественное состояние души, поэтому я настаиваю на обретении этого блаженного состояния, как начальной точки духовной реализации.




> Я продолжаю применять медитацию Ранти, но не ощущаю невинности. Осуждение себя и других продолжается. Так противно... Я просто в отчаянии, как быть?!


Тот факт, что Вы уже видите как происходит осуждение, является прогрессом Вашей осознанности. Раньше же Вы этого не замечали? И оскорбления с осуждениями *были* бессознательны. В этом процессе главное не пасовать, не впадать в уныние и не осуждать себя за бессознательность. Ошибки ума, как продолжение бессознательной обусловленной программы из прошлого, будут продолжаться до наступления момента *полной* осознанности или ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЯ.  

Основным критерием для Вас должен стать уровень *внутреннего* состояния эмоционального комфорта (ВСЭК) и *внутренней* расслабленности, абсолютного *доверия* Кришне. Если Вы чувствуете внутри напряжение, уровень ВСЭК низкий, значит в информационном поле есть низковибрационные записи осуждений и оскорблений. Без дополнительного анализа, просто просканировав своё ВСЭК, запускаете медитацию Ранти для полного стирания чужеродной энергии и возвращения в *изначальное* состояние невинности.

Медитация Ранти - это мощнейший инструмент духовного становления. И пользоваться этой великолепной техникой нужно с полной *искренностью*, тогда для обретения состояния *безгрешности* не потребуется много времени. 

Скажу, что тоже иногда попадаю под воздействие ума и забываю о себе. В таком состоянии бессознательности становлюсь соучастником осуждения или оскорбления ума. Я постоянно отслеживаю своё ВСЭК. И как только чувствую, что ВСЭК понизилось и появилось внутреннее напряжение, не вдаваясь в детали, тут же применяю медитацию Ранти. ВСЭК повышается, внутреннее напряжение уходит, и в таком состоянии невинности довольно легко быть осознанным и любящим. 




> Ещё Вы говорите про встречу с истинным собой. Мне трудно это понять, как это возможно? Чувствую, что Вы говорите реализованно, но я не понимаю.


Для начала нужно понять, что *понять* это *умом невозможно* :smilies: . Это опыт реального *переживания* своей истинной сущности.

1.Это просходит только в *настоящем*
2.Есть путь медитации, осознанности (наблюдения) действий тела и ума. Разотождествление себя с телом и умом и погружение в сердце. 
3.Есть путь любви и благодарности. Для находящихся в женских телах этот путь прост и естественен. Практикуете посылание любви и благодарности из сердца любому живому существу, и чувствуете как энергия любви и благодарности от него возвращается в Ваше сердце. Довольно быстро Вы начнёте чувствовать себя, ту *точку внутри*, из которой исходит любовь и благодарность, и куда эти энергии возвращаются от Ваших живых партнёров. При этом даже может возникать чувство приятного тепла в груди.




> А как поэтично Вы, siddhanathadas, описали про ладони Кришны...


Спасибо, Брахмани д.д. Иногда я чувствую, как нахожусь в сердце Кришны :heart: , и вместе с тем крепко обнимаю Его в своём сердце :heart: .

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Осуждение себя и других продолжается. Так противно...


"Ранти" значит не только "радость", но и "воин, боец", потому схлестнитесь с проблемой не только психически, но и на физическом плане. Как в джапе участвуют синхронно ум, голос и пальцы, так и тут не забывайте параллельно много делать чего-то хорошего своими руками, телом. Лучше действует не просто медитация, а связка "добрые мысли - добрые слова - добрые дела".

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо, Юрий Анатольевич, за участие в обсуждении!




> "Ранти" значит не только "радость", но и "воин, боец"...


Откуда такая информация? Я считал, что "Ранти" - это "В центре счастья" (Ра - счастье, анти - центр, смысл, концентрат - "Вед*анта*").




> ...не забывайте параллельно много делать чего-то хорошего своими руками, телом. Лучше действует не просто медитация, а связка "добрые мысли - добрые слова - добрые дела".


Абсолютно согласен, тем более, душа деятельна, так что просто не уйти от деятельности...

----------


## Брахмани д.д.

siddhanathadas, Вы делаете очень полезное служение, низкий Вам поклон. Действительно, благодаря Вашим советам, я чувствую себя гораздо увереннее, легче и радостнее.
Но Вы говорили об остановке мысли и внутреннем молчании. 
А как же помнить о Кришне без мыслей? Как общаться с Богом без мыслей? Неужели это возможно?

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо, Брахмани д.д., за ваше доброе сердце  :vanca calpa: 
Я очень рад, что мои усилия помогают наполнить счастьем Вашу реальную жизнь.

*Уровень мыслей* - это хоть и тонкий, но всё же материальный уровень вибраций определённой плотности и скорости (частоты колебаний).
Плотнее находятся *звуковые вибрации* с более медленной скоростью колебаний (*уровень слов* или вербальный уровень).
Ещё плотнее - *уровень грубой материи* низковибрационных физических тел.

Если мы будем рассматривать утончение вибраций, то выше мыслей расположен *уровень визуальных образов* без ментального (мысленного) сопровождения с  описанием. Уже с этого тонковибрационного уровня можно без мешающих и скачущих мыслей внутренним взором видеть (а со временем *чувствовать*) и обнимать Кришну, Который тоже с улыбкой *всегда* обнимает Вас. Посылая Ему всю свою любовь и благодарность, *чувствовать*, как от Него возвращается в Ваше сердце любовь и благодарность.

Ещё тоньше находится *уровень абсолютного предания* (доверия) Кришне, сопровождаемый нашим полным *внутренним расслаблением*. Это состояние незащищённости и открытости воле любящего и милосердного Бога. Пока мы ищем защищённости и уверенности, *закрываясь* друг от друга и *от* *всепроникающего* Бога, этот *уровень абсолютного предания* (доверия) будет нам недоступен, сохраняя втайне *нектар* величайшего блаженства.

----------


## Андрей Н

> ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ - освобождение сознания от отождествления себя с ложным эго, телом и умом. Другими словами, возвращение в своё истинное духовное состояние, нахождение в настоящем, и непрерывное осознавание себя душой.


Освобождение это неплохо, но *преданное служение Кришне* неизмеримо прекрасней. Преданное служение позволяет восстановить свои *изначальные, вечные* взаимоотношения с Всевышним.



> Спросите любого, кто даже поверхностно ознакомлен с философией вайшнавизма, кто ты? Ответ будет известен - я душа!


Это не сложно понять. Но нужно восстановить свою сварупу, а не только понять что ты душа. 



> Шрила Прабхупада всегда подчёркивал, что вернуться к Кришне можно за одну жизнь, то есть выйти на уровень духовной жизни без материальных отождествлений


Но если отвлекаться на неавторитетные методы, то и миллиона жизней не хватит. Метод рекомендованный для кали-юги это воспевание Святых имён. Этот метод дал Сам Бог, и ничего лучшего никто не придумает.



> 4. Процесс бхакти - радостный процесс
> Эта фраза тоже придумана не мной, но радость, как правило, мы наблюдаем только у новичков. Чем преданные становятся старше и мудрее, тем быстрее радость на их лицах сменяется на серьёзность и важность, а лёгкость и игривость стирают бесконечные обязанности и заботы. Неужели это нормально?


Если Вы не увидели чего-то, это не означает, что там этого нет.



> Но если всё же кто-то решит, что для обретения безусловной любви пора "из злейшего врага сделать лучшего друга", то есть поработать с умом, я готов предоставить древнейшие рабочие техники разотождествления себя с умом и растворение ложного эго.


Зачем такие сложности, если можно просто служить вайшнавам, и Кришна даст всё что нам нужно.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Андрей, я, служа Кришне с осознанностью и любовью, 5 июня вошёл в самадхи. Сейчас в состоянии неземного блаженства я пишу эти строки. 

Все Ваши аргументы моим высказываниям, на самом деле не имеют противоречий, но уму для усиления ложного эго, обязательно нужна борьба и спор. Если Вам удастся быть внимательным, Вы обязательно увидите это.

Я осознал свою блаженную духовную природу, за что безмерно благодарен Кришне. Чтобы мой ум не пугал меня разными глупостями, я проник и поселился в сердце Кришны, закрывшись от материальной иллюзии духовными руками Кришны.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Андрей, я, служа Кришне с осознанностью и любовью, 5 июня вошёл в самадхи. Сейчас в состоянии неземного блаженства я пишу эти строки. 
> 
> Все Ваши аргументы моим высказываниям, на самом деле не имеют противоречий, но уму для усиления ложного эго, обязательно нужна борьба и спор. Если Вам удастся быть внимательным, Вы обязательно увидите это.
> 
> Я осознал свою блаженную духовную природу, за что безмерно благодарен Кришне. Чтобы мой ум не пугал меня разными глупостями, я проник и поселился в сердце Кришны, закрывшись от материальной иллюзии духовными руками Кришны.


Так если *служение* Кришне так прекрасно, зачем что-то ещё? 
Зачем _"древнейшие рабочие техники разотождествления себя с умом и растворение ложного эго"?
_

----------


## siddhanathadas

Ответ очевиден - неосознанное служение Бхагавану малоэффективно для души, а Кришну прямо скажем, такое служение не радует. 

Можно миллионы жизней бессознательно повторять Маха-мантру, служить Божествам, думая о чём-то другом. Такое сомнабулическое оскорбительное служение на уровне ума, способно только укрепить ложное эго, но не разовьёт бхакти.

Но если кого-то всё устраивает, я не буду спорить и мешать, доказывая свою правоту. Я познал Бога, непрерывно испытывая Его любовь и милость.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Ответ очевиден - неосознанное служение Бхагавану малоэффективно для души, а Кришну прямо скажем, такое служение не радует. 
> 
> Можно миллионы жизней бессознательно повторять Маха-мантру, служить Божествам, думая о чём-то другом. Такое сомнабулическое оскорбительное служение на уровне ума, способно только укрепить ложное эго, но не разовьёт бхакти.
> 
> Но если кого-то всё устраивает, я не буду спорить и мешать, доказывая свою правоту. Я познал Бога, непрерывно испытывая Его любовь и милость.


Про осознанность и спору нет.

Но вопрос был в другом:
В сообщении №117 Вы пишете *о служении* Кришне:"Андрей, я, *служа Кришне* с осознанностью и любовью, 5 июня вошёл в самадхи. Сейчас *в состоянии неземного блаженства* я пишу эти строки. "
А в сообщении №1 Вы писали:"я готов предоставить древнейшие рабочие техники разотождествления себя с умом и растворение ложного эго"

Поэтому я и спрашиваю:
Так если *служение* Кришне так прекрасно, зачем что-то ещё?
Зачем "древнейшие рабочие техники разотождествления себя с умом и растворение ложного эго"?

----------


## siddhanathadas

Похоже, мы пошли по кругу, и мне придётся цитировать самого себя  :smilies: . 

Кришна-бхакти - не механический процесс, здесь нужна любовь, ну хотя бы внимательность (уважение). Вопрос в осознанном служении или в бессознательном. Вы, Андрей, для себя что выбираете? 

Если оставить всё, как есть, то на платформе ума служение находится на бессознательном (неосознанном) уровне, которое не может удовлетворить (я уже не говорю о маха-бхаве) Бхагавана.

Поэтому тем, кто понимает разницу в *качестве* служения, я готов помочь с "древнейшими рабочими техниками разотождествления себя с умом и растворением ложного эго". 

Андрей, но если все Ваши вопросы не более, чем игра начитанного ума, то я не смогу быть Вам полезен. Ваш ум просто может закрыть от Вас* жизнь в любви* сухими и правильными умо*заключениями*. Будьте внимательны, чтобы не оказаться его заложником.

----------


## Амира

> Андрей, я, служа Кришне с осознанностью и любовью, 5 июня вошёл в самадхи. Сейчас в состоянии неземного блаженства я пишу эти строки.


В отличие от других "духовных практик" в преданном служении состояние самадхи имеет немного иную природу и значение. Это не временное состояние просветления или блаженства. Это постоянное состояние, которое достигается в процессе преданного служения. Состояние самадхи - это постоянное памятование о Кришне, которое не прерывается даже на мгновение, даже во сне. И это не механическое состояние, его нельзя вызвать, это любовное состояние полной сосредоточенности на Кришне, когда все мысли и чувства заняты только Им. Это состояние приносит постоянное неописуемое блаженство.

Нектар наставлений, текст 8, комментарий:
"На первоначальном этапе необходимо все время слушать кришна-катху. Этот этап называется шравана-дашей, стадией слушания. Постоянно слушая трансцендентное святое имя Кришны и описания Его трансцендентного облика, качеств и игр, человек достигает стадии принятия, называемой варана- дашей. На этой ступени у него развивается привязанность к слушанию кришна-катхи. Обретя способность в экстазе повторять святые имена, он достигает уровня смаранавастхи, памятования. Размышления, поглощенность, медитация, постоянное памятование и транс — таковы пять ступеней развития кришна- смараны. Вначале памятование о Кришне может временами прерываться, но затем оно становится непрерывным. Непрерывное памятование переходит в сосредоточение, называемое медитацией. Когда медитация углубляется и становится постоянной, ее называют анусмрити, а непрерывная анусмрити приводит человека на стадию самадхи, духовного транса. Достигнув совершенства в смарана-даше, или самадхи, душа осознаёт свое изначальное естественное положение. Вскоре после этого она обретает совершенное и ясное представление о своих вечных взаимоотношениях с Кришной. Это называется сампатти-дашей, совершенством жизни."

Бхагавад-гита, текст 20-23:
"Когда йог достигает этой ступени совершенства, именуемой трансом, или самадхи, его ум полностью отстраняется от материальной деятельности. Благодаря чистоте ума он обретает способность видеть свое истинное «я», и оно становится для него источником радости и счастья. Обретя удовлетворение, йог своими духовными чувствами ощущает безграничное духовное блаженство. Постигнув истину, он уже никогда не забывает ее и считает, что нет ничего превыше ее. Такой человек не теряет самообладания, даже сталкиваясь с величайшими трудностями. Вот подлинная свобода от страданий, возникающих от соприкосновения с материальным миром."

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо, Амира, за труд по детализации описания духовного блаженства.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Похоже, мы пошли по кругу, и мне придётся цитировать самого себя .


Это, пожалуйста. Только вот эти цитаты не отвечают на мой вопрос.  :smilies: 




> Кришна-бхакти - не механический процесс, здесь нужна любовь, ну хотя бы внимательность (уважение). Вопрос в осознанном служении или в бессознательном. Вы, Андрей, для себя что выбираете?


Разве кто-то возражал против осознанности, любви, внимательности?




> Если оставить всё, как есть, то на платформе ума служение находится на бессознательном (неосознанном) уровне, которое не может удовлетворить (я уже не говорю о маха-бхаве) Бхагавана.


Опять же, никто и не спорит, что служение должно бы осознанным. 




> Поэтому тем, кто  понимает разницу в *качестве* служения, я готов помочь с "древнейшими рабочими техниками разотождествления себя с умом и растворением ложного эго".


У меня вопрос был ни _"кому"?_, а _"зачем"?_ Внимательнее, пожалуйста, посмотрите, тогда не будет необходимости повторять по третьему кругу.  :smilies: 




> Андрей, но если все Ваши вопросы не более, чем игра начитанного ума, то я не смогу быть Вам полезен.


Просто не путайте свои идеи с моими словами. А в целом мне некоторые Ваши высказывания интересны.

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Разве кто-то возражал против осознанности, любви, внимательности?


Замечательно




> Опять же, никто и не спорит, что служение должно бы осознанным.


Это очень радует




> У меня вопрос был ни _"кому"?_, а _"зачем"?_


Если ответ Вами ещё не найден, то я отвечу. Для осознанного служения.





> А в целом мне некоторые Ваши высказывания интересны.


Спасибо, Андрей, за добрые слова.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Для осознанного служения.


Аминь.

Но обратите внимание, что для осознанного служения помогает ....  .... *с л у ж е н и е.* Такая вот красивейшая штуковина, когда и цель и средство являются одним и тем же. Повторение Святых имён является и средством и целью. Если мы желаем вернуться к Кришне, то Сам Кришна помогает нам в этом. Что может быть круче и проще?

----------


## siddhanathadas

Андрей, у меня создаётся впечатление, что Вы ищите противоречия там, где их нет. 

Если лично Вы *способны* безоскорбительно (осознанно) воспевать Святое Имя, то Вам больше ничего не нужно. 

Но если это не так, и ум постоянно при воспевании уходит на другие объекты, то Вы совершаете нама-аппарадху. В этом случае мои советы действительно могут помочь стать более осознанным и внимательным в любом служении, в том числе и при воспевании Святого Имени Господа.

Но если наивно полагать, что просто совершая оскорбительное (неосознанное) служение Господу, мы уже находимся в процессе и обязательно достигнем высшей цели - премы, то Господь из сострадания оградит от сева-аппарадхи и заберёт вкус служения, и такой человек для сравнения на какое-то время вернётся к грубому материализму. 

Я не советую рисковать бесценным даром преданного служения и рекомендую подходить к нему со всем благоговением, осознанностью и любовью, на какие мы способны.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Андрей, у меня создаётся впечатление, что Вы ищите противоречия там, где их нет.


Непонятно о каком противоречии ведёте речь?




> Если лично Вы *способны* безоскорбительно (осознанно) воспевать Святое Имя, то Вам больше ничего не нужно. 
> 
> Но если это не так, и ум постоянно при воспевании уходит на другие объекты, то Вы совершаете нама-аппарадху. В этом случае мои советы действительно могут помочь стать более осознанным и внимательным в любом служении, в том числе и при воспевании Святого Имени Господа.


Если ум отвлекается, то нужно просто его вернуть к служению. Зачем отвлекаться на какие бы то ни было посторонние методы?





> Но если наивно полагать, что просто совершая оскорбительное (неосознанное) служение Господу, мы уже находимся в процессе и обязательно достигнем высшей цели - премы, то Господь из сострадания оградит от сева-аппарадхи и заберёт вкус служения, и такой человек для сравнения на какое-то время вернётся к грубому материализму.


Если человек совершает оскорбления не сознательно, то это легко решаемо опять же с помощью *с л у ж е ни я*




> Я не советую рисковать бесценным даром преданного служения и рекомендую подходить к нему со всем благоговением, осознанностью и любовью, на какие мы способны.


А я советую. Советую понять разницу между сознательными оскорблениями и неосознанными. Служение помогает избавиться от неосознанных оскорблений. Но если мы сознательно кого-либо оскорбляем, то это вже наш выбор.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Друзья мои, благодарю всех за участие в обсуждениях, инициированных мной.

Я выбываю из дискуссий, кому интересно моё общение, легко смогут меня найти Вконтакте на страничке БОЖЕСТВЕННАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ

Кто может принять мои благословения, я с радостью дарю их: 

*Пусть Шри Кришна позволит проявиться всему вашему духовному могуществу! Пусть безусловная любовь раскроет вашу истинную природу непогрешимости, бесстрашия, лучезарности и блаженства!*

А теперь позвольте откланяться.

----------

